# Aorus X570 Master



## Ricardo Sonoda (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello people !  sorry about my English !!  I have a problem with the Aorus X570 master, I set everything up correctly, I installed Windows, all ok!  The problem started when I was downloading is memory latency (g-skill 3600 cl17) for cl16, I selected the option to save and restart, did not come back anymore! I bought new memories and it did not work!  discarding the problem in the memories!
 I did the clear cmos on the battery, by the jumper, by the Mb button, it did not come back!  In the MB code 07 appears and the Dram LED is on!


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 15, 2019)

Just a question why does the RAM closest to the CPU seem a bit askew? Try to re seat your RAM and see if that helps.


----------



## Ricardo Sonoda (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you so much for answering!  I dismounted from disassembled 2x!  I believe the problem is in bios that does not reset


kapone32 said:


> Just a question why does the RAM closest to the CPU seem a bit askew? Try to re seat your RAM and see if that helps.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 15, 2019)

Could it be D7 instead of 07, no Console Input Device are found? Not that it makes much sence. But it does seem to be a memory error due to the led light at the bottom. But I cant see any info in the manual either - have you tried to boot with just one stick?


----------



## Ricardo Sonoda (Jul 15, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Could it be D7 instead of 07, no Console Input Device are found? Not that it makes much sence. But it does seem to be a memory error due to the led light at the bottom. But I cant see any info in the manual either - have you tried to boot with just one stick?


no device is found!  no image and nothing!  I bought new memories and tested them one by one in all slots!  I'm almost sure it's a bios!  how do I boot the pendrive with bios ??


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricardo Sonoda said:


> no device is found!  no image and nothing!  I bought new memories and tested them one by one in all slots!  I'm almost sure it's a bios!  how do I boot the pendrive with bios ??



You need to go to the Gigabyte website and download the BIOS. Make sure your pendrive is formatted as FAT32. Go into the bios and look for the instant flash option. Run that and it should find the file on your pendrive. Follow the instructions and it should update. I am not sure but you should be able to update the BIOS without a CPU or RAM on that board.


----------



## Ricardo Sonoda (Jul 15, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> You need to go to the Gigabyte website and download the BIOS. Make sure your pendrive is formatted as FAT32. Go into the bios and look for the instant flash option. Run that and it should find the file on your pendrive. Follow the instructions and it should update. I am not sure but you should be able to update the BIOS without a CPU or RAM on that board.


can not access the bios, I have no image on the monitor


----------



## azngreentea01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Try to re-sit your slide, by  using A2 and B2.









And the list of Gksill memory being support:








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)

Had some funny crap when I set the memory timings wrong on my board as well. The watchdog simply wouldn't kick in. 
Had to press the rear reset CMOS button for 10 seconds and then it took the board a little while to come back up.
Worst case, flip the switch to the backup BIOS chip, it should allow you to boot at least.


----------



## Ricardo Sonoda (Jul 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Had some funny crap when I set the memory timings wrong on my board as well. The watchdog simply wouldn't kick in.
> Had to press the rear reset CMOS button for 10 seconds and then it took the board a little while to come back up.
> Worst case, flip the switch to the backup BIOS chip, it should allow you to boot at least.


thank you!  already tried the button too!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricardo Sonoda said:


> thank you!  already tried the button too!


But did you hold it pressed for 10 seconds, not just a quick press?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricardo Sonoda said:


> thank you!  already tried the button too!




Have you tried switching to the secondary Bios?

1-8 page 23 of the manual.


----------



## Ricardo Sonoda (Jul 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> But did you hold it pressed for 10 seconds, not just a quick press?


I'll try again



oxrufiioxo said:


> Have you tried switching to the secondary Bios?
> 
> 1-8 page 23 of the manual.


I'll take a closer look.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricardo Sonoda said:


> I'll try again
> 
> 
> I'll take a closer look.




The board also supports usb bios flashback you could try updating the bios that way


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 18, 2019)

Did u solve this?  I am having same issue... It has happy with 2 motherboards and 2 dodgier sets of ram... Have use clear cmos and even removed the battery

was talking about it here.








						New PC issues...weird
					

Ok, so got A R7 3700x, Gigabyte Around master x570 , gskill 2x16gb DDR4 3200 c14 xpg 8200 pro... Already have g3 750w gold pay & RTX 2080.  First time setting it up no post, just looped endlessly could here go fans raving over & over.  Did a q flash and got 2 bios, then installed  windows...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I have got it back into windows by Using Q Flash ( but is the same bios as it was)

This keeps happing .   have replaced this motherboard and used .. 2 diffrent sets of ram.


Its almost like the bios goes bad and you can clear cmos


----------



## valle (Aug 20, 2019)

Has anyone managed to solve this?  I joined this forum specifically for this thread.

I have an Aorus X570 Master with a GTX 1070, Ryzen 7 3700x, and 4 16Gb sticks of Corsair Vengeance 3200MHz RAM.  My pc was running fine for about a week and then I started a Windows update and walked away. When I tried to turn on the computer some time later it wouldn't post and I got the same 07 error code and DRAM LED that the OP has.

I have tried:

unplugging all peripherals
taking out the GPU and putting it back
unplugging all the RAM and putting it back
unplugging two of the RAM sticks so that the remaining two are in A2 and B2
leaving just one RAM stick in the A1 slot
clearing CMOS with the button
clearing CMOS by shorting the pins
using q-flash with a new FAT-32 formatted flash drive with the CPU in. (USB LED blinked, but Q-flash button did not)
using q-flash with a several year old FAT-32 formatted flash drive with the CPU in. (USB LED blinked, but Q-flash button did not)
using q-flash with a several year old FAT-32 formatted flash drive with the CPU OUT. (USB LED blinked, but Q-flash button did not)
attempting to start with the backup BIOS switch flipped
connecting to the monitor with an HDMI cable instead of Display Port
So far nothing has made any difference.  I still get the 07 error code and the DRAM LED lit. Every 15 seconds or so it will cycle quickly through some other codes like 14, 15, 36, 63, 92, CC, and C8, and the CPU LED will very briefly come on.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 20, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> Did u solve this?  I am having same issue... It has happy with 2 motherboards and 2 dodgier sets of ram... Have use clear cmos and even removed the battery
> 
> was talking about it here.
> 
> ...



Not sure what's going on with your gear, but I've reset my CMOS 3-4 times so far, using the rear button, no problems.


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 20, 2019)

valle said:


> Has anyone managed to solve this?  I joined this forum specifically for this thread.
> 
> I have an Aorus X570 Master with a GTX 1070, Ryzen 7 3700x, and 4 16Gb sticks of Corsair Vengeance 3200MHz RAM.  My pc was running fine for about a week and then I started a Windows update and walked away. When I tried to turn on the computer some time later it wouldn't post and I got the same 07 error code and DRAM LED that the OP has.
> 
> ...



Man I feel for you ... I have been dealing with this issue for 2 weeks .. even had new egg replace the motherboard and orderd another set of ram .

Come to find out its the newest bios they have released .. its bad .. i have have read A few things about it .. and everything points to F5I (the newest one as of right now) .. if you can roll back to F5g it seems to fix it.   If you look at the gigabyte forums .. their are so many post about issues with their bios ... even a few about this ...

Clear Cmos wont work at all .. its bricking the bios .. however I got it back up and running Qflash Plus and Bios F5g ...

As for Qflash Plus ... Make sure  you do these steps.

Put your bios switch back to stock
you need to have 24pin and 4pin PSU plugged 

Download Bios F5g to A fat 32 USB drive
rename it to 
gigabyte.bin
put the USB drive in the White USB slot 
Press the Q flash + button ...
Sit back and wait ...
USB drive will flash and then the motherboard will turn on ...  then the Qbutton should flash ... should take like 5 mins or so ...
but you will then see the it come on.



TheLostSwede said:


> Not sure what's going on with your gear, but I've reset my CMOS 3-4 times so far, using the rear button, no problems.



man read the gigabyte forums .. its bad .. alot of people are having this same issue ... this bios is going bad cant do anything .. happens after A reset or shutdown.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 20, 2019)

valle said:


> Has anyone managed to solve this?  I joined this forum specifically for this thread.
> 
> I have an Aorus X570 Master with a GTX 1070, Ryzen 7 3700x, and 4 16Gb sticks of Corsair Vengeance 3200MHz RAM.  My pc was running fine for about a week and then I started a Windows update and walked away. When I tried to turn on the computer some time later it wouldn't post and I got the same 07 error code and DRAM LED that the OP has.
> 
> ...


I think you might want to ping Gigabyte support at this point...



neko77025 said:


> Man I feel for you ... I have been dealing with this issue for 2 weeks .. even had new egg replace the motherboard and orderd another set of ram .
> 
> Come to find out its the newest bios they have released .. its bad .. i have have read A few things about it .. and everything points to F5I (the newest one as of right now) .. if you can roll back to F5g it seems to fix it.   If you look at the gigabyte forums .. their are so many post about issues with their bios ... even a few about this ...
> 
> ...



The latest UEFI is F5n, but I didn't have issues with F5l either.
Note that F5n seem to be limited to max 3600MHz RAM though.





						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant f




					forums.tweaktown.com


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 20, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> The latest UEFI is F5n, but I didn't have issues with F5l either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you see F5n ...






						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Last i see is F5I


and look all these 








						x570 master d7 error | GIGABYTE USA Forum
					

Hi I have a x570 master with a big problem, it doesn't even come to bios, I tried to unplug all cables, to put another wings, other RAM on every single slot, another vga remains only the master t



					forum.gigabyte.us
				











						X570 Aorus master odd bios behavior | GIGABYTE USA Forum
					

So I got everything installed, was on bios F3. Updated to F5e as it is the latest on the website. Got booted back into Windows, and the firmware update tool popped up. It said I had an update. I let



					forum.gigabyte.us
				











						X570 Master - 3900X : Fails on 4x16Gb 3600Mhz XMP | GIGABYTE USA Forum
					

3900X X570 Master with F5g bios 4 x 16 Gb GSkill Trident Royal 3600 Mhz 19-20-20 1.35v  Won't post when XMP is enabled. Entering manually the same spec result in the Bios or Windows fre



					forum.gigabyte.us
				




their are A ton more .. but all basicly the same issue when you read them.



neko77025 said:


> Where do you see F5n ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its also not just the master .. the elite is having the same issue


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 20, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> Where do you see F5n ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, if you slowed down for 1 second and actually read my post, you would've seen there was a link...

Mate of mine at Gigabyte suggested to remove the CPU and then do Q-Flash.

Apparently AGESA 1.0.0.4 is incoming.


----------



## Eskimonster (Aug 20, 2019)

So glad i read this, i was going to buy a master.... guess ill wait & give bios some maturing time.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 20, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> So glad i read this, i was going to buy a master.... guess ill wait & give bios some maturing time.


I've had zero issues with my board, as mentioned above.
New UEFI most likely out next week, with new AGESA.

Looks like UEFI F5o is out, using the link above.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 20, 2019)

Im also happy with mine, but only using 2 stick of memory, currently running 5i bios.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 20, 2019)

0 issues on the master here also but only running 2 sticks of ram.

Also on the 5i bios.


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 21, 2019)

So,  it just did it again.  With bios 5i.
I have now tried 2x mother boards,  2x sets of ram.   One was on the QVL.  I have tried 3x bios all ends the same.  Every thing works for a day or so.  Next day computer won't boot get a endless loop with the 07.  Also the MB shows red led on ram.. Ram error.   I have been looking in to this for 2weeks.. I have read many post about the same issue.. I know it's not me. 

I know my psu, gpu and ssd are all good.  It happens with different sets of ram 2x16b 3200 or 2x8gb 3600.  It happens with xmp on or off.  It happens with more then one bios ...

I have not seen this issue with any other motherboards.... So I don't think this is a CPU issue 

I am starting to think their is a batch of bad motherboards out their... Because not every one is having this issue but their is more then a few.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 21, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> So,  it just did it again.  With bios 5i.
> I have now tried 2x mother boards,  2x sets of ram.   One was on the QVL.  I have tried 3x bios all ends the same.  Every thing works for a day or so.  Next day computer won't boot get a endless loop with the 07.  Also the MB shows red led on ram.. Ram error.   I have been looking in to this for 2weeks.. I have read many post about the same issue.. I know it's not me.
> 
> I know my psu, gpu and ssd are all good.  It happens with different sets of ram 2x16b 3200 or 2x8gb 3600.  It happens with xmp on or off.  It happens with more then one bios ...
> ...



Try F5o from here 





						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant f




					forums.tweaktown.com


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 21, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Try F5o from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Will do,  won't know know for a bit.  If it's like the other times take a few reset or a few hours of being off for it to not be able 2 boot


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Try F5o from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did it again .. took it 2 shut downs and a few resets .. but the bios goes bad and have to Qflash plus to get anything from it .

Talked to Gigabyte support today ... (GRRRRR)  ... they said it sounds like the CPU or Board is bad ... told them this is the 2nd board .... so they said well its the CPU then.  Replace your CPU.   Then I said .. but if you read online their are alot of people with this same issue.   Are you saying we all have bad CPUs ... she said yes.


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 23, 2019)

So .. after reading many post about the X570 Master.  I noticed 2 main problems people were having.   1) the same bios issue that I am having.   2) People are having issues with the when stuff is plugged into the USB 2.0 ports.   

One other issue that I have had is my keyboard would stop working.  ( Like A random key would not work or the last key I pressed would just non stop spam like ffffffff forever)  I would need too unplug and re plug and it would be fine.    Truth be told,  I assumed my keyboard was going bad ( its A old one I just started using again)  ..

After reading about the USB 2.0 ports  .. i removed them and plugged them into 3.0 ... first thing I have noticed .. my computer boots way faster... So that is odd.    
Going to hold off on RMAing this CPU and see if I get that dead bios again.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 23, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> So .. after reading many post about the X570 Master.  I noticed 2 main problems people were having.   1) the same bios issue that I am having.   2) People are having issues with the when stuff is plugged into the USB 2.0 ports.
> 
> One other issue that I have had is my keyboard would stop working.  ( Like A random key would not work or the last key I pressed would just non stop spam like ffffffff forever)  I would need too unplug and re plug and it would be fine.    Truth be told,  I assumed my keyboard was going bad ( its A old one I just started using again)  ..
> 
> ...



I have plenty stuff plugged into USB 2.0, no issues.

There's clearly something odd going on, but who's to blame, I can't say.

I would wait for AGESA 1.0.0.4 as it's just around the corner and if that doesn't help, contact AMD support.


----------



## N0madS0uL (Aug 24, 2019)

Just got Aorus Master today, flashed to f5i and installed Windows 10 pro, all was good. Was going through motions of setting up my apps etc, did a restart and that was it, stuck on 4d error with dram led just on all the time... Brand new system, worked for few minutes till I had to reboot again, even though it booted during windows install a few times etc... I'm so fed up with this...but glad to know I'm not the only one with this problem, will try to flash original f4 bios and see what it does though have my doubts. Seems RMA is in my future...fml


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 24, 2019)

N0madS0uL said:


> Just got Aorus Master today, flashed to f5i and installed Windows 10 pro, all was good. Was going through motions of setting up my apps etc, did a restart and that was it, stuck on 4d error with dram led just on all the time... Brand new system, worked for few minutes till I had to reboot again, even though it booted during windows install a few times etc... I'm so fed up with this...but glad to know I'm not the only one with this problem, will try to flash original f4 bios and see what it does though have my doubts. Seems RMA is in my future...fml



Clear CMOS dont fix your issue ? ... does it just reboot over and over ... can you Qflash plus to get it working again.  

my Dram light comes on and stays on till it restarts .. but of all the post codes none of them are errors ... all just regular boot stuff.


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 26, 2019)

have not had the issue since i stopped using my USB 2.0 slots


----------



## Divide Overflow (Aug 26, 2019)

Any word back from the OP?
I had zero troubles with four sticks of my Ballistix Elite RAM.


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 26, 2019)

Divide Overflow said:


> Any word back from the OP?
> I had zero troubles with four sticks of my Ballistix Elite RAM.



I dont think its the ram ... I had(maybe have still ) this same issue and tried 3x sets of ram.  One was on QVL


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 26, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I have plenty stuff plugged into USB 2.0, no issues.
> 
> There's clearly something odd going on, but who's to blame, I can't say.
> 
> I would wait for AGESA 1.0.0.4 as it's just around the corner and if that doesn't help, contact AMD support.


Regarding USB 2.0 ports. I've had my mouse connected to USB 2.0 slot 2 on first boot. Didn't work, had to plug it into slot 3 (counting up from mobo). Something's odd there, since a different device plugged into same slot shows no issues. That's with Aorus Elite but I guess it can apply to Master too.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 28, 2019)

Anyone knows where Cool and Quiet setting is located in GB's UEFI? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 28, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Anyone knows where Cool and Quiet setting is located in GB's UEFI? Can't seem to find it.


They don't have one from what I can tell. This was discussed in some other thread and apparently Gigabyte and Asus don't have it.


----------



## Uncomfortable (Aug 30, 2019)

I figured I'd weigh in since I had this exact problem last night, and this thread (and the ones linked from it) helped me a great deal.

After dismantling everything, putting it back together with every possible RAM/hardware configuration I could think of with no luck, I went for the bios. I hadn't touched my bios before this, so I assume it was at the first version. I flashed to F5i, but I also shifted all my USB connections out of the USB 2.0 ports at the same time, just in case. The machine flashed properly with the QFlash button, and then booted up after a reboot. Uncertain whether or not it was the clear USB 2.0 ports that did the trick or the bios flash, I assumed it was the bios and plugged one device into a 2.0 port.

This morning I tried to boot the computer again, and I ended up with the D7 error code again. I unplugged the device from the USB 2.0 port while it was cycling and without even rebooting it started loading up properly once again.

This whole thing has been pretty strange, especially since last Monday was when my computer refused to boot. It cycled several times, but five or so minutes in, before I thought to check the LED display on the board, it started loading up fine. Throughout the week, it booted fine as well until last night. I can't guarantee that the boot issue on Sunday was the same, especially since I still had a bunch of devices plugged into those USB 2.0 ports, but who knows.


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 30, 2019)

Uncomfortable said:


> I figured I'd weigh in since I had this exact problem last night, and this thread (and the ones linked from it) helped me a great deal.
> 
> After dismantling everything, putting it back together with every possible RAM/hardware configuration I could think of with no luck, I went for the bios. I hadn't touched my bios before this, so I assume it was at the first version. I flashed to F5i, but I also shifted all my USB connections out of the USB 2.0 ports at the same time, just in case. The machine flashed properly with the QFlash button, and then booted up after a reboot. Uncertain whether or not it was the clear USB 2.0 ports that did the trick or the bios flash, I assumed it was the bios and plugged one device into a 2.0 port.
> 
> ...



So .. I have had no issues since I have stopped using my 2.0 slots ...
At this point I can 100% say ... that was my issue.

I do plan on testing ea port to see if it is one , a group or all.

What I know.
The issue , only happen when USB 2.0 was in use. ( has not happen again) 
I tested 2x Motherboard 3x sets of ram with and without  XMP
MB shows the DRR light and does not go past that .. just loops.
When System was working and USB 2.0 was in use .. I would Have mouse and Keyboard issues (they were using the 2.0 slots)  (no uses since I have moved them to 3.0)
it happen on all bios 
System boots WAY faster when USB 2.0 is not in use... like it was crazy slow ... but seen other say it was a slow booter... 

Smells like the usb 2.0 slots too me .. also I have seen other post about this board and issues with the USB  .. however i did not read into them because , i was thinking it was bios.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 30, 2019)

Sorry for OT in this thread but  am I the only one with this card that just ad Custom Core Pstates and run all core like that - no PBO tampering or use of Ryzen Master in Windows. My system is stable at 4500MHz all cores - I had it running at much as 4575MHz but at 4500MHz theres no issues in games.

I keep wondering why people struggle so much, when it seems so easy

The USB thing is strange - the very first boot was a bit dodgy - and did un plug all cables - but nothing since. I to run F5i bios

On topic - its not because you use the bios flash port for some device https://static.gigabyte.com/Product/2/6891/20190524152958917080889dbd10c58c265933b41025a1e1_src.png wonder if that could be an issue


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2019)

"Final" F5 UEFI is out.








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




I'm back on 3800MHz for my memory.














jesdals said:


> Sorry for OT in this thread but  am I the only one with this card that just ad Custom Core Pstates and run all core like that - no PBO tampering or use of Ryzen Master in Windows. My system is stable at 4500MHz all cores - I had it running at much as 4575MHz but at 4500MHz theres no issues in games.
> 
> I keep wondering why people struggle so much, when it seems so easy
> 
> ...



I think you just got really, really, really lucky with your CPU. I tried the Pstates, can't even do 4200...
On the other hand, I seem to have been pretty lucky with my random pick of "cheap" RAM, as a lot of people seem to be having RAM related issues and I can seemingly crank these up way beyond their rated clocks and timings. The only thing I can't fiddle with is tRCDRD, as then the system often won't boot.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 31, 2019)

I could not boot with same settings on F5 as F5i - have F5i on my secondary bios and it went straight in with the usual settings - only 1.450v on CPU Vcore and Memory, 4500MHz Pstates and lock at 1800MHz Infinity Fabrich and mem speed, thats it. Think I am going to stick to my F5i bios - unfortunately its been pulled from Gigabytes download server


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 31, 2019)

Uncomfortable said:


> I figured I'd weigh in since I had this exact problem last night, and this thread (and the ones linked from it) helped me a great deal.
> 
> After dismantling everything, putting it back together with every possible RAM/hardware configuration I could think of with no luck, I went for the bios. I hadn't touched my bios before this, so I assume it was at the first version. I flashed to F5i, but I also shifted all my USB connections out of the USB 2.0 ports at the same time, just in case. The machine flashed properly with the QFlash button, and then booted up after a reboot. Uncertain whether or not it was the clear USB 2.0 ports that did the trick or the bios flash, I assumed it was the bios and plugged one device into a 2.0 port.
> 
> ...




BLEEPING BLEEP BLEEP ....

It just did it again today ... almost A week without doing it ... assumed it was just the usb 2.0 .. but that is not it  ...GRRR

Just sold my 4790k and DDR 3 ... I am so MAD.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> BLEEPING BLEEP BLEEP ....
> 
> It just did it again today ... almost A week without doing it ... assumed it was just the usb 2.0 .. but that is not it  ...GRRR
> 
> Just sold my 4790k and DDR 3 ... I am so MAD.


Have you tried the F5 UEFI that was just released?








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 31, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Have you tried the F5 UEFI that was just released?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, I was on that one ...

@ this point ... I am lost ... going back over everything ... one thing i kind of notice ... i think everyone that has this issue .. we are all using A 3700x .. seen one 3900x ...but i have to go back and read all the post.   So maybe A batch of bad 3700x ... but i cant say for sure .. just thinking about it right now .


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> yea, I was on that one ...
> 
> @ this point ... I am lost ... going back over everything ... one thing i kind of notice ... i think everyone that has this issue .. we are all using A 3700x .. seen one 3900x ...but i have to go back and read all the post.   So maybe A batch of bad 3700x ... but i cant say for sure .. just thinking about it right now .


I think it's time you get in touch with some official support channels, be it Gigabyte or AMD.
Again, people are having weird memory issues, but it seems to mainly be Corsair RAM. It might be worth a try, if you have something else to test with.


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 31, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I think it's time you get in touch with some official support channels, be it Gigabyte or AMD.
> Again, people are having weird memory issues, but it seems to mainly be Corsair RAM. It might be worth a try, if you have something else to test with.



I have talked with gigabyte support .. (almost useless) .. they told me to replace my CPU .. but i did not think that was the issue.  but maybe it is .

The other thing that i been thinking about is ... my VM use.   So I did not run any VMs week,  last night I went to run one .. and SVM was off in the bios .. so I did have to turn that back on...
Wondering if that might of had something to do with it.

Not sure if others have ever even touched that tho ....


----------



## Uncomfortable (Aug 31, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> yea, I was on that one ...
> 
> @ this point ... I am lost ... going back over everything ... one thing i kind of notice ... i think everyone that has this issue .. we are all using A 3700x .. seen one 3900x ...but i have to go back and read all the post.   So maybe A batch of bad 3700x ... but i cant say for sure .. just thinking about it right now .



I'm actually on a 3900x. I'm really sorry to hear you got the issue again... now I'm pretty worried that my issue might not be resolved, though everything seems to be okay so far, and I was fairly confident in pinning it down to the USB2.0s, since plugging something into the ports caused the issue on next boot, and unplugging it while it was boot cycling was immediately followed by a successful boot. But who knows. We might also be suffering from different issues, or you could be encountering multiple problems simultaneously.

You're sure that you're still getting the D7 error without anything plugged into USB 2.0 (and that the code hasn't changed)?


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 31, 2019)

Uncomfortable said:


> You're sure that you're still getting the D7 error without anything plugged into USB 2.0 (and that the code hasn't changed)?



Yep..  and i assumed it was the usb 2.0 also .. system boots way faster when nothing in 2.0s and it has worked for about 6 days..   Have not used 2.0 slots in them 6 days ... the only thing I did (other then play games / net stuff ) ... last night I went to use my VM ( have not used it in the 6 days ) .. it would not started because SVM was off  ( never turned it back on after last bios change / update ) ... so had to go and turn that on .... used the computer for a few hours .. went to bed  .. wont start, shows same dram light and 07 / D7 (whatever it is ) and just resets and loops non stop .. .only thing that can bring it back is Q-flash plus.... ( have had it happen well over 10 times .. with 2 motherboard and 3 sets of ram )

Here is a list of all my hardware .. any of this match yours. (other then MB)


System NameBack to AMDProcessorRyzen 7 3700xMotherboardGigabyte X570 Aorus Master (Bios F5)CoolingNoctua NH-D15SMemoryTridentZ neo 2x 8gb 3600Mhz C16 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC)Video Card(s)RTX 2080 Trio XStorageXPG SX8200 1TBDisplay(s)3x ASUS VG248QECaseCASELABS M8Power SupplyEVGA SuperNOVA g3 750wMouseG.SKILL RIPJAWS MX780KeyboardG.SKILL RIPJAWS KM780 MXSoftwareWindows 10pro/64


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2019)

It's possible that the USB 2.0 hub Gigabyte is using is part of the issue, but it seems unlikely.
Although they're not mentioning what they're using, judging by the rough shape in the motherboard diagram, I'd say it's a Genesys Logic part and they have been shite since forever. Not sure if it's possible to update the firmware to see if that helps.

*Edit:* Turns out I was right in terms of the hub "idVendor: 0x05E3 (Genesys Logic, Inc.)"
It's this old pile of poop http://www.genesyslogic.com/en/product_view.php?show=21
In fact, the board appears to have two of them, but in different packaging.
Oh and neither has a separate flash, so no firmware upgrade possible.

Talk about cutting corners on a high-end board by using bottom of the barrel USB hubs.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 31, 2019)

Strangest thing. I am using 3 of those USB 2.0 ports and one of the blue (the none flash), and the two red on the 2.5gb ethernet. I am using both ethernet ports as well.




Perhaps Europe got some other production samples


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 31, 2019)

come Monday , I am going to call newegg and  replace it with ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming X


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Strangest thing. I am using 3 of those USB 2.0 ports and one of the blue (the none flash), and the two red on the 2.5gb ethernet. I am using both ethernet ports as well.
> View attachment 130517
> Perhaps Europe got some other production samples


Well, I'm pretty much using the same ports, minus the Ethernet, but just like you, I've had no problems.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 1, 2019)

Btw those who experience problems with the Master and Extreme boards, do you use the extra cencors that came with the board? I dont, but perhaps that could be a usb error source


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Btw those who experience problems with the Master and Extreme boards, do you use the extra cencors that came with the board? I dont, but perhaps that could be a usb error source


I think you mean sensors?   
And no, they're mostly useless.


----------



## exclusive_muppet (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any more feedback on this problem as my new machine is basically bricked. I updates the BIOS from the Gigabyte support site the chipset drivers from AMD and starting getting random hard reboots. Then tonight it did the same and the machine no longer POSTs.

It basically cycles through post codes until it hit 07 the cycles again. I have QFlashed Plus'ed the BIOS to F5o with no resolution. I have also made sure no external USB devices are plugged in and removed all internal USB 2 headers but it still just cycles to the 07 post code and the DRAM led is lit. Even more of a pain 07 isn't listed in the manual or online documentation. I've also tried holding the Clear CMOS for 10+ seconds to no avail.

It's also worth noting that my Corsair Vengance RGB Pro memory lights up as soon as the machine has power where it didn't previously.

Any one any idea's how I can get the machine back up and running or does this suggest a hardware failure?

Thanks

EDIT:
From looking at the post code again this might be a D7 and not an 07 which would be *No console input devices are found. *I have moved my keyboard and mouse to multiple other USB2 & USB3  ports on the backplate and still no joy.


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 1, 2019)

exclusive_muppet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have any more feedback on this problem as my new machine is basically bricked. I updates the BIOS from the Gigabyte support site the chipset drivers from AMD and starting getting random hard reboots. Then tonight it did the same and the machine no longer POSTs.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have the same issue many of us do ... If you Q flash+ it right ... it should make it use able again for A day or a few ... but it seems to happen again.


I dont know what to tell you at this point .. other then they have a defective batch of motherboards ..

I know of 12 post that are all about the same issue, and many of these post have more then one person with this issue ... so It is not rare ( I assume , that not everyone with this issue will make post ) 
..

even tho it shows A DRAM light .. i dont think its the memory ,  I tried 3x sets all ened up with this issue. One was even on the QVL.   I tried 2x Motherboards (both from newegg, and only a few days apart , would assume its the same batch)   Others have this same issue with other CPUs ... seens it with the 3700x , 3800x and 3900x.   So I dont think its the CPUs.  I have tried every bios and chipset update .. does not matter.

Some people have the issues and others dont ... seems like A bad batch... tuesday (will try monday)  I amd going too try to replace it with something esle .. sick of the issue.

As far as Q flash + ... 
Make sure you do A few things.

Download the bios you want 
Rename it to gigabyte.bin 
put it on A fat 32 USB drive
plug that drive into the white USB slot
Press the Q flash + button on the back (make sure your PC is plugged in, it needs power)
If your usb drive has a light you will see it flash ... then the Q flash button will flash .. ( that means it is working) 
The computer will light up and turn on .. it will do its thing for a few mins and as some point it will come back to life.



jesdals said:


> Btw those who experience problems with the Master and Extreme boards, do you use the extra cencors that came with the board? I dont, but perhaps that could be a usb error source



you mean like the probs ?

I do have core temp installed .. even tho it does not work right


----------



## exclusive_muppet (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I tried reflashing my BIOS back to F4 - AGESA 1.0.0.3 and still no joy. When Posting it briefly halts on 63 before a long pause on D7. Looks like the board is borked.

Question is do I RMA throught Gigabye or back to the retailer (Amazon)?


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 2, 2019)

exclusive_muppet said:


> Well I tried reflashing my BIOS back to F4 - AGESA 1.0.0.3 and still no joy. When Posting it briefly halts on 63 before a long pause on D7. Looks like the board is borked.
> 
> Question is do I RMA throught Gigabye or back to the retailer (Amazon)?



depends on how long you have had it ...if 30days or less amzaon ... other then that you have to do gigabyte ... Retail RMA is way faster most of the time.    I would call amazon and see if you can get refund or exchange .... i am not gettn this board again .. thats for damn sure.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi guys
Just register here and I’m from Europe, Greece.

Well, I had the same issue last night with an X570 aorus pro (non WiFi) and a 3600 (non X) after a BIOS update. DRAM Corsair vengeance LPX 2x8GB 3466 cl16. After many restarts (was messing around with bios settings) the board stack at boot loop with DRAM led on and CPU led quickly flashing. The board doesn’t have the code display. That last restart was from in Windows and not from BIOS. After that I couldn’t clear CMOS, jumper or battery

One weird thing is Gigabyte’s bios version naming.

1. F3 AGESA 1003 (first release), 2019/06/13
2. F4f AGESA 1003AB, 2019/07/12
3. F4i AGESA 1003ABB, 2019/08/02

...so far so good, but last night I checked the list again and they have remove the F4i and replaced it with F4(no letter) AGESA 1003ABB 2019/08/29

I got the board running again with QFlash button and I’ve installed the F4i which I had on a usb stick. I just rename it to gigabyte.bin on my laptop.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 3, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> One weird thing is Gigabyte’s bios version naming.
> 
> 1. F3 AGESA 1003 (first release), 2019/06/13
> 2. F4f AGESA 1003AB, 2019/07/12
> ...



F plus digit means it's a final, stable release.
F  plus digit, followed by a  lower case letter, means it's a beta release. They start at a and then go as far as the alphabet technically, until they decide it's time to release a new UEFI.
So in this case, F4 is the latest stable release.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok thanks for clearing that.
So, this happened to my board with the last stable version of F4...!
Something is wrong here and I don’t think it’s defective boards or CPUs or DRAMs. Since it had happen to a variety of board versions and CPUs. Maybe it’s AGESA and DRAM combination or something else. I hope they fix it soon...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 3, 2019)

Just got some info on what 07 is. Apparently it's memory related, as the UEFI is trying to set the memory timings, but somehow fails.
Hopefully this will provide some help with this issue.


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Just got some info on what 07 is. Apparently it's memory related, as the UEFI is trying to set the memory timings, but somehow fails.
> Hopefully this will provide some help with this issue.



well the issue i have with that ...

I have had it happen with stock with no xmp.  3x sets of ram ( one was these CMK16GX4M2D3600C18 crappy times and on the QVL ) & boards. 
also , the memory control is on the CPU right ? ,  so .. it would seem to me that the bios is the only thing that could be wrong .. if that is the case .. I would think everyone would have this issue.

So confused ... worst part is .. this is the board i want .. i have looked at all the others .. and bla


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> well the issue i have with that ...
> 
> I have had it happen with stock with no xmp.  3x sets of ram ( one was these CMK16GX4M2D3600C18 crappy times and on the QVL ) & boards.
> also , the memory control is on the CPU right ? ,  so .. it would seem to me that the bios is the only thing that could be wrong .. if that is the case .. I would think everyone would have this issue.
> ...



So the question then is, did all the RAM have the same memory ICs, or where they different memory ICs?
I obviously don't know why there's a memory issue, I simply was given the details as to what could cause a 07.
It would seem that somehow the failure to set the correct memory settings manages to corrupt the UEFI as well, which is why you need to re-flash the UEFI.
I presume Gigabyte support hasn't been of any help? Any chance you can ask them to escalate the issue?
My buddy at Gigabyte isn't in support and he's sadly too lazy to look into this...


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 4, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> So the question then is, did all the RAM have the same memory ICs, or where they different memory ICs?
> I obviously don't know why there's a memory issue, I simply was given the details as to what could cause a 07.
> It would seem that somehow the failure to set the correct memory settings manages to corrupt the UEFI as well, which is why you need to re-flash the UEFI.
> I presume Gigabyte support hasn't been of any help? Any chance you can ask them to escalate the issue?
> My buddy at Gigabyte isn't in support and he's sadly too lazy to look into this...



Not sure what you mean by "memory ICs"
is that the die type.
if so .. the first one was Samsung b die , F4-3200C14D-32GTZR , 2nd was E-die (think) CMK16GX4M2D3600C18 and this last one is M-die (it dont show up on ryzen ram calulator) F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC

As far as gigabyte support  .. omg  it was A asian lady that like to talk over you and yell, she was very rude ... and after we went over everything I had done and tested(took over a hour)... She said all that is left to be bad is the motherboard or cpu.  I then reminded her this was my 2nd motherboard .. she said so its the CPU " get a new one"  .. i then said .. but others are having this same issue, with this board , dont see it with other board ... she said ..." I dont know , try new cpu "   ( I am thinking it could be , was tryn to think if all other post i read were only 3700x 's maybe it was ) ... but now i know other people have the same issue with 3700x,3800x and 3900x ( have not seen any 3600/x)

I was thinking about buying the ram you have and seeing if that works .. LOL



This issue I have now ...is i dont know what motherboard i should go for .. i really want this one.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

So all Samsung RAM. Any chance you can try something that isn't Samsung?
That said, people don't seem to have issues with G.Skill so...

Obviously getting another board may or may not solve the issue, since we don't really know what the problem is.
Considering someone with an X570 Aorus Pro seem to have the same issue, it would imply it might be Gigabyte related.
However, it's not an issue I have really looked around for, so maybe it affects other board makers too.
I presume you've perused the Gigabyte forums?

I wish I had some better advice to give you.

I'm surprised by Gigabyte's support, doesn't sound like much of a support person. Maybe ask to be escalated?
I highly doubt it's the CPU.

Obviously there's a new UEFI on the way with the fix for the boosting and it should include AGESA 1.0.0.4 as well, but who knows if it'll solve your problem or not.


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 4, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> So all Samsung RAM. Any chance you can try something that isn't Samsung?
> That said, people don't seem to have issues with G.Skill so...
> 
> Obviously getting another board may or may not solve the issue, since we don't really know what the problem is.
> ...



2x sets were gskill ,  what die is the viper you have ?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> 2x sets were gskill ,  what die is the viper you have ?


Hynix CJR. As I've said elsewhere, this memory has really gone way beyond my expectations, especially as I only paid around $89 for it.
Seems to be about the same on Amazon.





						Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600MHz Kit w/Gunmetal Grey heatshield at Amazon.com
					

Buy Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600MHz Kit w/Gunmetal Grey heatshield: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Here's someone having issues on the Ultra with G.Skill RAM








						x570 Ultra won't POST anymore | GIGABYTE USA Forum
					

Everything was working fine for a couple of weeks until my system became unresponsive after going to sleep.  (F4i and no oc'ing!)  Now it won't POST, DRAM LED is solid with the CPU light switchi



					forum.gigabyte.us
				



Swapped to Viper 4's (quite old RAM) and it seems to work after that.
It does seem like quite a few people are having this issue, with several different board models from Gigabyte.
You'd think their support team would reply, but alas...


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 4, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Hynix CJR. As I've said elsewhere, this memory has really gone way beyond my expectations, especially as I only paid around $89 for it.
> Seems to be about the same on Amazon.
> 
> 
> ...



this post _*here*_ guy is using Hynix C die and still has the issues .. so dont think i am going too waste my time with another set.

I just want to know why some have this, issue and some dont .. and why gigabyte is not saying anything .. I would think they know at this point ...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> this post _*here*_ guy is using Hynix C die and still has the issues .. so dont think i am going too waste my time with another set.
> 
> I just want to know why some have this, issue and some dont .. and why gigabyte is not saying anything .. I would think they know at this point ...



Right, don't know what to suggest then.

I also have no idea why Gigabyte hasn't responded at all, since it seems to be affecting a fair amount of people.
You'd think they'd want to reduce RMA costs, since I guess most people would be RMA'ing their boards for this.


----------



## exclusive_muppet (Sep 4, 2019)

So some progress here. Got another Aorus Master from Amazon and, wouldn't you know it, exately the same issue. 07/D7 Post message. Now the question is does this suggest the memory is faulty or the CPU or just further issues with the mobo. Never had these problems with, ahem, Intel...

Memory is 2x8Gb Corsair Vengence Pro (CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W) which is on the QVL.

Gigabyte support are appalling, basic response was "erm, don't know, send it back to the retailer"


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

exclusive_muppet said:


> So some progress here. Got another Aorus Master from Amazon and, wouldn't you know it, exately the same issue. 07/D7 Post message. Now the question is does this suggest the memory is faulty or the CPU or just further issues with the mobo. Never had these problems with, ahem, Intel...
> 
> Memory is 2x8Gb Corsair Vengence Pro (CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W) which is on the QVL.
> 
> Gigabyte support are appalling, basic response was "erm, don't know, send it back to the retailer"



Wow, that really is quite a pathetic response from their support, or not support as it seems to be.


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 4, 2019)

exclusive_muppet said:


> So some progress here. Got another Aorus Master from Amazon and, wouldn't you know it, exately the same issue. 07/D7 Post message. Now the question is does this suggest the memory is faulty or the CPU or just further issues with the mobo. Never had these problems with, ahem, Intel...
> 
> Memory is 2x8Gb Corsair Vengence Pro (CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W) which is on the QVL.
> 
> Gigabyte support are appalling, basic response was "erm, don't know, send it back to the retailer"



I have tried many types of memory and seen others use other brands I have not tried with the same issue ... I really dont think , its the memory at this point.   As far as CPUs ... I have seen it on 3700,3800 and 3900... inless AMD has A huge issue with only the gigabyte boards ... ( i dont see anything like this with non-gigbyte).   That leaves gigabyte .. some of us have the issue amd some dont ... I think their is A bad batch .. 

and this is one of the worst experiences I have had building computers .. Have been doing this 1997 .. I have had issues, have done more then my fair share of RMAs ... but this is something else ... Like .. I feel bad in a few ways ... feel dumb that i cant solve it , feel bad having to call up newegg and RMA almost everything  .. feel so confused ... and ripped off .  I have to call Newegg again for another RMA .. this will be the 3rd in like 2- 3 weeks time .. however 2 were motherboard .. should not of RMAed the RAM ...

  The gigabyte support was so bad, A few years back I had to use them for another motherboard .. and it was not bad at all ..  And i know the guy back then was in the USA ... when you call now .. they are somewhere in Asia  ... very rude and just want to get the call over with.  ( i assume they are gettn alot of calls about this ) 

as far as this motherboard goes ... I do plan on exchanging it for something else .. going too wait till I have a few days left .. just to see and use that time to pick something else ... sucks cause this really looked to be the best of all the boards


----------



## exclusive_muppet (Sep 4, 2019)

I've order more memory as a test, was going to at some point anyway. If that fails I'm going to try and RMA the CPU.

Might RMA the whole lot and build a i9-9900k system. Very disappointed.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 4, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> ... but now i know other people have the same issue with 3700x,3800x and 3900x ( have not seen any 3600/x)



Aorus Pro here with 3600...
Post #62

My Corsair ram has samsung b-dies. The system worked just fine for 10 days since I first start it... and I had this issue 2~3 hours (5~6 restarts in between) after flashing to the last UEFI version. So I Qflashed it to previous version. So far for the last 2 days everything looks fine.

Is it true that AGESA 1.0.0.4 is coming on September 10th?


----------



## kartoffelotto (Sep 4, 2019)

i have a weird issue with my aorus ultra that prevents me from using windows sleep, whenever i try to get my pc back from sleep on the new stable f4 bios, pc gets stuck in a post loop on the ram led (no postcode display on this board). wasnt like that on earlier bios versions. only way to get out of it is the power button, after that i get either a cmos reset or the rescue bios jumps in.


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 4, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Aorus Pro here with 3600...
> Post #62
> 
> My Corsair ram has samsung b-dies. The system worked just fine for 10 days since I first start it... and I had this issue 2~3 hours (5~6 restarts in between) after flashing to the last UEFI version. So I Qflashed it to previous version. So far for the last 2 days everything looks fine.
> ...



Yea .. thats the thing .. it seems like its fixed but it comes back ... If you reset your computer A bunch .. I am sure it will show up, no matter what bios ... at this point I just have A USB drive sitting in my Qflash slot .. when it dont turn on i just do that and walk away for 5mins ... .but I will not keep this board ...  if the Q-flash+ button ever brakes or stopps working you will be SoL.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

F6 UEFI just out. No new AGESA though.








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

So is master the same as elite when it comes to case fans spinning up to full speed at boot? Anyone knows a way around it?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> So is master the same as elite when it comes to case fans spinning up to full speed at boot? Anyone knows a way around it?


Have you gone in to the fan settings and set something like the silent profile?
I can't say I have noticed that.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Have you gone in to the fan settings and set something like the silent profile?
> I can't say I have noticed that.


I'll try that at home.

Till now all I did was to adjust the fan settings with SIV in windows. Didn't touch the UEFI settings, maybe that's why.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 5, 2019)

I am currently running F6 bios and it seems stable, did som tightning of my memory timings and still running 4500MHz all core using the Pstates setting at 4500MHz and 1.45vcore


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2019)

Just a heads up on a bug with the F6 UEFI.
There's an issue with CSM which might get you the lovely "missing boot drive" error message.
Nothing is borked with your hardware if you see this.
Go into the UEFI, disabled CSM, reboot and it should work.
This might only be related to NVMe drives and weirdly enough, certain combinations of graphics cards.
Gigabyte is aware of the issue and are working on a fix.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 9, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I am currently running F6 bios and it seems stable, did som tightning of my memory timings and still running 4500MHz all core using the Pstates setting at 4500MHz and 1.45vcore


Havent had the issue with the nvme drives yet - nice to know - is still very happy with my setup


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 14, 2019)

F7a seems to have fixed the issue I was seeing, at least so far.
Just curious is this has helped solved everyone else's issues that they were having.


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 14, 2019)

have not had any of my old issues yet ..
on F6 or F7a (crossfingers / knock on wood )


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 14, 2019)

I had issues with my Z77X-UD5H arbitrarily corrupting its BIOS way back in the day. Good to see some things haven't changed in Gigabyte land.


----------



## Cepheiden (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello everyone,

just found this thread and it's exactly the same issue I have.
I started out with a 3700x on an x570 MSI MEG ACE and the system worked fine for 2 days. Until one reboot, where it stopped posting.
Funny enough, the MEG ACE gave me the same 07 error with a red CPU LED. 
After some troubleshooting I figured it was the board that was broken.
So I replaced it with a x570 Aorus Master. (I am actually quite happy about that, since it has way better quality than the MSI one in terms of material)

However, on the Master I also get a red DRAM LED stuck on the 15 for a short time, followed by a red CPU LED and a 07 code. 
My Aorus Master constantly reboots itself, trying to use the other BIOS after the 07 error.
Also holding down the power button to shut down the system doesn't work. Is that normal or an additional fault with my board


This thread is quite interesting.
So you got it to work with the F7a BIOS? Did you flash it with or without the CPU installed?

By now I am thinking about RMA my CPU, but this gave me hope, it's just a board issue.


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 15, 2019)

Cepheiden said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> just found this thread and it's exactly the same issue I have.
> I started out with a 3700x on an x570 MSI MEG ACE and the system worked fine for 2 days. Until one reboot, where it stopped posting.
> ...



The last 10 times I used q flash  + I left the every thing as is.. Cuz I was sick of removing the heatsink/ CPU.  ...would have 2 remove gpu , noctua nh-d15. ... So stopped doing it..  Flashing worked for me.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah, don’t RMA it just yet... I still having same post (DRAM LED) issue with my X570 Aorus Pro even with the latest ABBA Bios. Not so often though and most of the times doesn’t need a reflash. It just going on post loop 1-2 times and just resets it self to stock settings. I did have to Qflash back 1-2 times still. Thankfully there is an option to save the setting profiles in usb....


----------



## Cepheiden (Sep 15, 2019)

Tried it with the F7a BIOS. No luck. 
At least the board works for you guys sometimes. It never did for me.

By the way, is it normal that the system can't be shut down by pressing power buttong when the 07 error occurs?
Also which other board could work? Really had it with boards not working


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 15, 2019)

Cepheiden said:


> Tried it with the F7a BIOS. No luck.
> At least the board works for you guys sometimes. It never did for me.
> 
> By the way, is it normal that the system can't be shut down by pressing power buttong when the 07 error occurs?
> Also which other board could work? Really had it with boards not working


No, not sometimes, all the time. Apart from a weird glitch with CSM re-enabling itself on the F6 UEFI, I have had zero issues.

The 07 error is related to memory. Most likely something along the lines of the memory controller not being able to initiate properly due to wrong memory timings being set.


----------



## Cepheiden (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you for your answer.
I used the memory I have once before on a MSI MEG ACE and there I activated A-XMP, which worked for 2 days and then I got the no post there.
Is it possible that actually fucked up my memory timing defaults on the 2 16gb sticks I am using?

Obviously I can't do anything about memory timings if I can't get into bios on the aorus master.

Maybe getting new memory will fix it?

Edit: I obviously tried resetting CMOS on both boards. A lot of times.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 15, 2019)

I don't use XMP, as my board won't boot with the default memory timings.
Avoid using odd CAS settings on this board, at least for now, as they don't seem to work.


----------



## Cepheiden (Sep 15, 2019)

For sure.
Though I don't get to set any timings since I can't even get into BIOS. 

I will get new RAM on tuesday, maybe that fixes it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 15, 2019)

If you'd read this forum thread, you would've seen that people are using Q-Flash to re-flash the UEFI, then the board works again, for a while.

I can't guarantee different RAM will fix the issue, simply letting you know what the post code means.
According to a friend of mine at Gigabyte, they can't debug this issue on their own and need help from AMD to resolve it fully.
At least, you've confirmed that it's not a Gigabyte exclusive issue, since you had the same problem with an MSI board.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 16, 2019)

Still on the F5I and F6 bios, but will give the F7a a try today


----------



## Cepheiden (Sep 16, 2019)

So I just found somebody with a b450 board that was willing to take his stuff apart, update his BIOS etc, so I can test my components. 

Turns out I have a defective CPU.

My motherboard and my RAM both work just fine with his 2700x. 

What where the odds? 
Newest CPU, broken after 2 days / less than 6 hours of regular usage. Didn't even do a benchmark or anything before it stopped working.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 16, 2019)

Cepheiden said:


> So I just found somebody with a b450 board that was willing to take his stuff apart, update his BIOS etc, so I can test my components.
> 
> Turns out I have a defective CPU.
> 
> ...


Glad that you found that out - allways the worst error to detect

Done some testing of the new F7a bios today - and found some interesting sources to error in booting - all the settings shown below will lead to system boot failure and require a resetting of bios via the botton on the io-shield





As standard this is set to auto - disabling the function will cause a boot failure



Trying to set the PCH fan curve manually or to performance will cause a boot failure




I am using Pstates to set my cpu at 4500MHz all core - trying to set the ratio manually to 45x cause boot failure - even at higher Vcore
On a side note - I can boot at 4600Mhz using Pstates settings - but it demands vcore above 1.5 to maintain stanility - so 4500MHz seems to be the sweet spot for my cpu, do notice some vcore drop from the 1.45 setting and might try some additional settings for that




Trying to enable this emulation will also cause boot failure

In general the Gigabyte Aourus Master is a slow starter both normally and when you make changes to your bios settings - it can take as much as 3 minutes before it has run its cyles so patience is needed when making changes.

I found enabling fast boot removes the possibility to gain acces to bios and cant recommend that because you might have to reset bios to gain acces to it

Finally i did not find any noteworthy changes in performance between the F5I and F7a using Pstates setting to ajust cpu to 4500MHz all core. On both versions 4600MHz was possible at 1.5 vcore but both versions needed more vcore to become stable. Could not boot at 4625MHz all core on either version. With some vcore tweaking above 1.5 vcore it might be possible to run 4600MHz - but I prefer the temps at 4500Mhz 1.45 settings


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 17, 2019)

^Have you contacted GB in regards to these issues?


----------



## jesdals (Sep 17, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> ^Have you contacted GB in regards to these issues?


I have now


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

*Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19) *

Change log:



We have a temporary work around for slow response when disabling CSM - hit CTRL-F6 in BIOS and select "VGA First". This will lower resolution, but should fix the lag.
Disappearing SSD/HDD in boot priority should be fixed, let me know.

X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5B
X570 AORUS Master -  F7B
X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6B
X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6B
X570 AORUS Pro -  F6B
X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6B
X570 AORUS Elite -  F5B
X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3B
X570 Gaming X -  F5B


----------



## kirazero (Sep 20, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> Where do you see F5n ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello here I am, one of those who have encountered d7 I continue to experience the above problem, resolution only via q flash plus (only possible with usb 8gb maximum) meanwhile from the post I made on the gigabyte website, I tried three different x570 master, three different PSU, three different VGA, one 3700x, one 3900x, one 3600, one 3800x, eight different ram kit, various mice and keyboard, obviously uses various flashes of bios from F3 to the last f7b. ... Learn the pronunciation after a week or other after a simple reboot, absurd ....


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 20, 2019)

What I am seeing on the latest bios.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 20, 2019)

F7b bios now out.  Not much info on the changes.








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Isturiel (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi guys,

I also had the 07 error on an Aorus Master with a 3700X and 2x 8GB G.Skill 1800Mhz CL15 (not explicitly on the compatibility list).

After building the PC and manually optimizing the RAM settings a bit (DRAM Calculator for Ryzen), my system run absolutely stable for 4 days. Suddenly the system went dark while I was playing a game. It was the 07 error and there was no way to get the PC back to life. Not with resetting or using QFlash. Not with the second BIOS or anything else mentioned in this thread (or at other locations).

After reading what a lot of you already went through, I decided to replace the CPU first. And it actually worked out. PC is running smooth again since a week now. I also updated BIOS to F7a (F7b is out now - wish the was a changelog...), but I doubt that has any influence on the 07 error chance. However I only did load the XMP settings for the RAM, no manual changes.

So my guess is there are really some 'bad charges' of CPUs out there (Europe/Germany here), maybe having issues with the Infinity fabric running at max speeds (what would still allow overclocking the RAM and much higher speeds than my 3600 since the infinity fabric speed is lowered). Or maybe it is possible to permanently wear out the CPUs RAM controller with tight settings somehow. Even without rising any voltage above the default.

However I do not fully trust Gigabyte yet. I will post again if there are any changes to my systems stability.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 24, 2019)

All the UEFI's from Gigabyte with a letter after the digit are beta releases and they might not have release notes.



Isturiel said:


> However I do not fully trust Gigabyte yet. I will post again if there are any changes to my systems stability.



People have had this happening on MSI boards as well. Not sure about Asus or other brands, but it's not exclusive to Gigabyte.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 24, 2019)

Knock on wood, I've been running my rig for nearly a month now and it's doing fine. Doubt it's manufacturer's specific, might be a case of a bad CPU.


----------



## nangu (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi, I found this thread just now so I didn't know the problems some people have with the Aorus Master.

I have the mobo since launch and didn't have any post problem at all. My build was just amazing from start. To add something to the table, I always had my mouse and keyboard plugged in the USB 2 ports, Bios versions F4 onwards, and didn't have any problems.

My ram kit is Gskill F4-3600C18D GTZRX (Hynix CJR), running at 3733MTs CL16 - 1866 Mhz IF and UMC.

For those having the D7 debug led code and unable to post until reflash, what are your VDDP and VDDG voltages? DRAM and SoC voltages?

Your problem seems dram related to me, either the ram sticks, or the associated voltages (SoC and/or UMC, dram vtt, etc), which in some time fails training and stuck the uefi code somehow.

I'm speculating here because I didn't have those problems at all, but I faced instability when those voltages are a little off range. Also, try without setting XMP, enter the timings and voltage for your kit manually, and set infinity fabric frequencies accordingly, and set UMCLK=MEMCLK. In later Bios versions, the motherboard set vSoC at 1.2v when XMP was selected, which is too high, try 1.1v by hand instead. DDRVTT can be left at auto, the motherboard sets it right, at half your memory voltage.

Also, I saw some people having trouble with Corsair memory kits on XMP, which are even in the QVL, hence why I reccomend to enter the values by hand. Try to avoid Hynix MFR kits on this board because it seems to not play well with it.

Try a lower frequency for the ram kit XMP rated value, at XMP timings.

I hope you can solve the problem.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 1, 2019)

New Gigabyte beta UEFI's are out for some of their X570 boards, F7c in case of the Aorus Master.





						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant f




					forums.tweaktown.com
				



So far, so good.





It's not possible to load settings saved from an older UEFI version, as someone suggested somewhere.

I might've missed this before, but there appears to be a setting for NVMe drives under IO settings now.
Interestingly, my WD Black drive has some self test options, that my Patriot Viper drive doesn't have.
I guess this might be one bonus you get with "big brand" SSDs.


----------



## laxsar (Oct 5, 2019)

Happened to me a while ago, stuck on D7. Just some rudimentary PBO OC, nothing extreme.

Cleared CMOS (jumper and back button), resat RAM, moped. 
Reflashed the BIOS (F7b) using the back Q-Flash+ button and it booted up. Peculiar.
I think the BIOS got corrupted when I fiddled with EasyTune.

Also, the reason why I was messing with EasyTune was my system was randomly rebooting while idle. Can't shutdown windows normally, had to use shutdown /s or the system will just restart. Temps were around 40c-50c idle and 60-65c load.

Otherwise, it has been running smoothly so far.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 7, 2019)

If anyone remembers I was having the same D7 like issue with the X570 Aorus Pro board. The board doent really have code display but have the 4 led and stuck many, many times at DRAM led, on a boot loop with CPU led quick flash. Every new BIOS release I was hoping for the fix. Last version F6b (Sept 17) and ~10 days after was giving me the same every now and then (once a day or once every other). Flashback and go on.
At some point 10 days ago I decided to mess with BCLK oc. The reason I wanted to start raise BCLK is that I wanted some CPU OC but not having the chip fixed on a certain speed/voltage. I wanted base clocks and boosting. I did try it in the past but was having some issues (even with 101MHz) with storage devices (HWiNFO stuck at ATA/SCSI scan) and chipset sensors (sometimes HWiNFO not report anything about chipset), and went back to 100. My main fear was data corruption if not somthing even worst than that.
This time I decide to raise chipset voltages to see if that would fix those issues. There are 3 voltages in BIOS regarding chipset.

1. PM_1VSOC (chipset core): 1000mV
2. PM_CLDO12: 1200mV
3. PM_1V8: 1800mV

I raise them to 1030, 1240 and 1840 and raise BCLK to 101MHz. I also put DRAM multi to AUTO with XMP on (3466, 16-18-18-18-36, 1.35) MCLK:UCLK:FCLK and keep CPU VSOC AUTO. All LLC was AUTO too.
After first reboot into Win all went well and I opened HWiNFO with no issues. Test the system and it was all fine.
What I noticed is that the board was giving the CPU VSOC 1.220V. Before that the CPU VSOC was at AUTO 1.080V and when I was doing 1800~1900MHz (MCLK:UCLK:FCLK) I was setting it to 1.100~1.125V. So after a couple of hours I set the DRAM to 1766 and kept the 1:1:1 ratio and 101 BCLK. After a day I set it to 1800, 1:1:1, 101. The board then changed by itself the CPU VSOC back to 1.080V. So I manually set it to 1.160 with CPU VSOC LLC to medium.

Ever since, and for about 9 days now the system is very solid, doing all kinds of stuff, with not 1 issue what so ever, and I never got stuck again on a bootloop with DRAM led on. I haven't tested yet to see if the raised CPU VSOC voltage or the PM chipset voltages is preventing the system to stuck at DRAM led (too lazy... sorry)

It would be very interesting to see if anyone else could replicate the same. 

I will keep it this way for a few days more and I will go for 1833, 1:1:1, 101, CPU VSOC 1.180V


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 7, 2019)

Forgot to post this... Fastest Speed I could get with standard 1.35v







My 3200 Corsair kit is pretty crappy in comparison. They also will not boot properly on the Aorus Master even though they're on the QVL


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 16, 2019)

I went an ordered another 2x 8GB sticks of the same RAM, popped them in and...
That's really insane, four sticks of 8GB at 3800MHz 1:1...


----------



## Yasser.AK (Oct 17, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> I have tried many types of memory and seen others use other brands I have not tried with the same issue ... I really dont think , its the memory at this point.   As far as CPUs ... I have seen it on 3700,3800 and 3900... inless AMD has A huge issue with only the gigabyte boards ... ( i dont see anything like this with non-gigbyte).   That leaves gigabyte .. some of us have the issue amd some dont ... I think their is A bad batch ..
> 
> and this is one of the worst experiences I have had building computers .. Have been doing this 1997 .. I have had issues, have done more then my fair share of RMAs ... but this is something else ... Like .. I feel bad in a few ways ... feel dumb that i cant solve it , feel bad having to call up newegg and RMA almost everything  .. feel so confused ... and ripped off .  I have to call Newegg again for another RMA .. this will be the 3rd in like 2- 3 weeks time .. however 2 were motherboard .. should not of RMAed the RAM ...
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have the same problem D7 and I have tried everything to fix this and followed every single step but still no post

My PC Specs:

CPU: 3700x
GPU: 2070 Super
PSU: Evga 850w
MOBO: Gigabyte Aorus Master
RAM: G-Skill 3600mhz

And yes Gigabyte customer service is garbage.

I don't know what should I do? Replace my MOBO to a new one or replace the RAMs or CPU or buy Asus MOBO?


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 17, 2019)

Pretty sure this is meant to be a cpu issue (memory controller).

In other news I sent back mine, doa, master wouldn't power on out of the box. It would start in flashback mode but that's about it.
My zen2 saga continues, ordered everything in july, i've yet to manage to put together the build due to several different issues


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 17, 2019)

Yasser.AK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same problem D7 and I have tried everything to fix this and followed every single step but still no post
> 
> ...


Judging by how others have solved this, CPU RMA, unless UEFI F7b/c solves it.


----------



## Yasser.AK (Oct 17, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Judging by how others have solved this, CPU RMA, unless UEFI F7b/c solves it.



nope. I tried F7b still getting D7


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 17, 2019)

Yasser.AK said:


> nope. I tried F7b still getting D7


It's 07, but yeah, try a CPU RMA.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 17, 2019)

I solve it by giving CPU SOC 1.2V
Since this (almost a month) never had it stuck again at boot loop and DRAM led on. Never had to flashback it again.
And I’m running 1900MHz 1:1:1
Previously it was very common to get boot loop and forced to flash it. Every day or every 2-3 days at best.

Has anyone tried that?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 22, 2019)

F7e beta UEFI is out.





						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant f




					forums.tweaktown.com


----------



## jesdals (Oct 24, 2019)

got some new ram and is going for the 1900MHz mem and infinity setting.




No luck with 1900MHz so far only


----------



## jesdals (Oct 26, 2019)

Managed to lower timings a little and mem voltage 1.44, will not accept lower voltage at CL15




Did manage 4000MHz but no luck with infity fabric at 1900MHz with 3800MHz settings. Will try to lower voltage on my 4500MHz Pstates settings next, present stil at 1.45 vcore




Setting vcore to 1.437 in bios gave a small decrease in max temp during gaming Division 2 (favorit game for the moment) normal peak at 80c and now 74,1c - thats nice, gues I have to game some more to ensure stability


----------



## jesdals (Oct 29, 2019)

Did some more tweaking and 1.412v vcore and 1.44 seems to be the sweet spot



Stil very hot chipset - result above after more than 2 ours in Division 2


----------



## Divide Overflow (Nov 2, 2019)

F10a posted from Gigabyte with AGESA 1.0.0.4 B








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				





Update AMD AGESA 1.0.0.4 B
Improve system boot time
Improve RAID function compatibility
Add AMD Raven Ridge APU (Ryzen 2400G/ 2200G) support


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 2, 2019)

For Aorus Pro the 1.0.0.4 B (F10a) is like 1.0.0.3 ABB boost clocks all over again... It did improve boot time a bit but not worthing loosing boost clocks.
I got back to F6b 1.0.0.3 ABBA


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 2, 2019)

all the F#"letterhere" bios'es are betas.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> all the F#"letterhere" bios'es are betas.


Pretty sure ppl are aware of this...


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 2, 2019)

you'd be surprised how many arent and claim otherwise. Literally just saw someone get downvoted to hell and back for saying that on an amd gigabyte thread.
So yeah the vast majority don't


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> you'd be surprised how many arent and claim otherwise. Literally just saw someone get downvoted to hell and back for saying that on an amd gigabyte thread.
> So yeah the vast majority don't


TPU members aren't the vast majority tho, this thread is 6 pages long... I'm sure ppl HERE know, what's what


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 8, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> For Aorus Pro the 1.0.0.4 B (F10a) is like 1.0.0.3 ABB boost clocks all over again... It did improve boot time a bit but not worthing loosing boost clocks.
> I got back to F6b 1.0.0.3 ABBA


2 days ago I decide to give F10a another try as it was a rather quick swap, without messing settings, and also I said to try along the 1usmus power plan(+UEFI settings).
Still the same... but then it came to me...
When I had 1.0.0.3 ABBA setting on PBO was in advanced mode +200MHz = boost as advertised 4.2GHz.
With 1.0.0.4 B, PBO advanced+200MHz boost came down like 50~100MHz.
Tried PBO from "advanced" to just "Enabled" and boosts again hit 4.2GHz, so thats it for me... I'm on the F10a for good... plus the faster boot time bonus.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 8, 2019)

Team T-Force Night Hawk RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model TF2D416G4000HC18EDC01 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Team T-Force Night Hawk RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model TF2D416G4000HC18EDC01 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





if anyone with this board is looking for an affordable set of Bdie newegg has a pretty nice sale going today. I've had excellent luck with it on the Aorus Master with a 3900X. I ordered a second kit to mess around with how 4 dimms behave on the board with this kit.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 12, 2019)

F10c bios is out for x570 line. Anyone updated already?

So far the only thing I found is that it contains a fix for boot problems with pci-e sound cards.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 12, 2019)

Been testing it and found, that I had to give more Vcore to CPU, raised from 1.412 to 1.425

Here is my 4500Mhz all core settings - If you to try the setting, setup memory at possible  speed and then Infinity fabric first. Try to set the Pstates value at a start vcore setting at 1.45v I am not using any other setting than the Vcore setting in the Tweaker menu and then these.
















































































Here is and old copy of my Tweak meny setting, I would start the Pstates OC at 1.45



As you can see from the menu. I am only setting the CPU Vcore and Dram Voltage. I found that enabling XMP and level 1 made it more stable to apply memory setting under the Advanced Memory Settings. I have been using the Ryzen Dram calculator to find optimal settings.



Setting memory and Infinity should be your first step




Currently giving these results


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2019)

Before you all ask why @jesdals post all these setting I can say it is primarily for me, the novice 3900X owner that wanted to try his P-state OC.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 16, 2019)

Doing some memory tweaking -



using 1.44 voltage - but still challenge with CL14 - but CL15 and above is possible with my memory




I seems to take more than 1.5 voltage to memory to make it boot, but not stable in Windows. 1.5+ seems out of my safe zone, so Think I stay at cl15. Did the test on the F5I and latest F10c bios, also tried with PBO enabled and no Pstates oc. Could not make it boot with the PBO settings, so kept my all core OC.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 21, 2019)

So I finally got a functional master - RMA - they replaced it, tho i had to wait 1.5month to get it.

First impressions from default (F4) bios were... hoooly, that was bad, failing to initialize and then restarting with a "load defaults" on every over restart. Long wait times per restart too

On F10c things seem alright tho. Haven't had any time to tweak etc, but from a first look it appears XMP isn't applying on the 2x16 F4-3600C16D-32GTZN.
Really not sure why, IF was also set manually to 1800, it's reported as 1200.. Gonna have to look further into that.

 

tried a few things since i originally posted but regardless of settings it seems it simply wont keep my settings no matter what. The settings are there in the bios, but the system always boots in 2133jdec


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> So I finally got a functional master - RMA - they replaced it, tho i had to wait 1.5month to get it.
> 
> First impressions from default (F4) bios were... hoooly, that was bad, failing to initialize and then restarting with a "load defaults" on every over restart. Long wait times per restart too
> 
> ...


Well, FYI, I can't run XMP with my sticks, at all.
I would suggest getting the DRAM Calculator and then enter the safe settings to start with to get the system to booth at the correct memory speed and then try the fast settings.
Keep in mind that the XMP settings are for Intel CPUs and don't seem to work as well as people expect it to with AMD CPUs.
Also, you seem to have dual rank modules, which Ryzen isn't super fond of and AMD has always said that dual rank modules can't run at as high speeds as single rank modules. That said, it doesn't seem to be an issue at the speeds your RAM is rated at, based on reviews elsewhere.

Even G.Skill notes the following:
Additional Notes Rated XMP frequency & stability depends on MB & CPU capability.

As a side note, the final F10 UEFI was just released.








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah just got back from work and it seems the only way i can boot with custom.. anything ram is via amd overclocker. Tweaker results in startup errors even at 3200 with auto timings (and no xmp)
Anyway time to flash.. again.

Also..turns out my Patriot Viper rgb 16gb kit was b-die after all!


Went back to my Gskill 's, all it took was a non beta bios I guess..
Anyway, failed 1 boot at 1877 IF, dropped down to 1833+mem and I'm back in the OS. Loose timings etc and I can probably drop down to 1.35 but for now i just need to actually install a couple of programs.. drivers etc


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Yeah just got back from work and it seems the only way i can boot with custom.. anything ram is via amd overclocker. Tweaker results in startup errors even at 3200 with auto timings (and no xmp)
> Anyway time to flash.. again.
> 
> Also..turns out my Patriot Viper rgb 16gb kit was b-die after all!
> ...


Looks like you might've been unlucky and gotten a CPU that can't do more than 1833 on the IF, but I guess this is a pretty huge improvement in your case, considering nothing wanted to work before.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah, could have been DDR4 too, i was trying to do CL16 3733  with 1.40v and the Viper kit, not the Gskill.
I've the neo installed now I'll try to eliminate ram being the issue and see if IF can fly solo with 3733 (when i'm back from work - in the middle of a big system roll-out and working overtime, no time to play)

I was surprised to see AmdCoon'nQuiet in the giga bios tho (and turned on by default). Especially after hearing robert hallock say it's not at all a Ryzen/bios feature and it only existed up until the FX series. (i did have a phenom II 965 that also had it back in.. 09?) Weird board partner code leftover.. i guess?
I have it disabled.. for the time.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 23, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Yeah, could have been DDR4 too, i was trying to do CL16 3733  with 1.40v and the Viper kit, not the Gskill.
> I've the neo installed now I'll try to eliminate ram being the issue and see if IF can fly solo with 3733 (when i'm back from work - in the middle of a big system roll-out and working overtime, no time to play)
> 
> I was surprised to see AmdCoon'nQuiet in the giga bios tho (and turned on by default). Especially after hearing robert hallock say it's not at all a Ryzen/bios feature and it only existed up until the FX series. (i did have a phenom II 965 that also had it back in.. 09?) Weird board partner code leftover.. i guess?
> I have it disabled.. for the time.


It was apparently always there and enabled, alongside the other features, just not user accessible. I guess they decided to add it, as by now showing those options, users presumed they weren't part of Gigabyte's UEFI. That said, it was always working, but when you can't see a certain feature is there, how can you assume it's there and working?
You shouldn't disable it though, as it apparently improves performance, weirdly enough.
Look under General advice here


> Global C-state Control, CPPC Preferred Cores, and AMD Cool'n'Quiet should always be set to "Enabled".











						1usmus Power Plan for AMD Ryzen - New Developments
					

Two weeks ago, we released the 1usmus Power Plan for AMD Ryzen processors, which received a ton of attention. Both Microsoft and AMD got involved, releasing fixes on their own. Today, we're taking a look at the improvements these patches bring, and also got a new version of the power plan for...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 23, 2019)

huh, dunno really, RH was on Pcworld for a podcast/promo thing for 3950x few days ago and he straight up said CoolnQuiet isn't a ryzen thing.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 23, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> huh, dunno really, RH was on Pcworld for a podcast/promo thing for 3950x few days ago and he straight up said CoolnQuiet isn't a ryzen thing.


It's apparently been part of MSI's UEFI since the 300-series motherboards, so go figure.
Maybe it's not the same as on previous generations, but it apparently does something.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 23, 2019)

Updated to F10 today, so far so good. Boot time seems slightly improved. Windows shows 9.3 seconds with fast boot enabled. Down from 15-18 seconds on F5a.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 25, 2019)

Probably done tinkering with this I doubt I will get better speeds/timings than these. I got to say I am impressed with these 2 Team T-FORCE NIGHT HAWK Legend RGB 3200 CL14 kits.

$225 well spent in my opinion. They also rock in cpu limited gaming. Stock XMP performance is not all that great though which isn't surprising considering they are not on the qvl. 
Going from 16 to 32GB I did have to loosen timings a bit which was a bummer but in any real world type workload I haven't noticed lesser performance.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 25, 2019)

Installed Ryzen Master. Hmm - plus 6 degree C for around 50 MHz. All core voltage 100 % load gone up from 1.26 to 1.30 V.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 25, 2019)

New chipset drivers from AMD - seing some faster boot times


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm still on F10a and I finally got around to do a bit of OCing. This CPU is hard to keep cool I must say. The increase from all core around 4050 MHz to 4300 MHz did cost 30 W and the temperature went up from 68 to 78 C. No benching yet, it is doing WCG.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 28, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I'm still on F10a and I finally got around to do a bit of OCing. This CPU is hard to keep cool I must say. The increase from all core around 4050 MHz to 4300 MHz did cost 30 W and the temperature went up from 68 to 78 C. No benching yet, it is doing WCG.View attachment 137865


You should really move to F10, it's a huge improvement over F10a.


----------



## MonsterMod (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi everyone! I've been following this thread for a while and I just joined TPU.

I hope I'm not speaking out of turn but I was wonder if there is any new info on the posting problem? Is it bad batches of hardware, a BIOS issue, RAM timings and XMP profiles not working properly, a design flaw in some boards or the X570 chipset?

 I've been doing research and planning a new build for about 9 months and this posting issue was a real buzz kill. This is going to be my first complete build and I'm planning to use a Gygabyte X570 AORUS XTREME and Ryzen 3700X. Last year I came into a little money and spent about $1100 building my dream case that I wanted for about a decade so I decided to go with the most extreme motherboard for my extreme case. There are several practical reasons I plan to use the AORUS XTREME but the biggest reason is that it's the only board that I completely love how it looks so I don't have a plan B or a second choice.

Thanks!!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 29, 2019)

MonsterMod said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following this thread for a while and I just joined TPU.
> 
> I hope I'm not speaking out of turn but I was wonder if there is any new info on the posting problem? Is it bad batches of hardware, a BIOS issue, RAM timings and XMP profiles not working properly, a design flaw in some boards or the X570 chipset?
> 
> ...


Not sure, but it seems more recent AGESA/UEFI's have at least solved it for some people.
This was not an exclusive issue to Gigabyte though, as some MSI boards had the same problems.

I have not seen any recent posts anywhere with people having this issue.


----------



## MonsterMod (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes I've seen that in this thread and other forums that it's affecting MSI also.

Thanks for the info! I'm not really into flashing my BIOS a lot so I'm just not sure when I should order my hardware? I could wait a while longer but I don't know if there will ever be anything that definitively states the problem is fixed?

Thanks again for the fast reply!!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Other than being a super odd paring a master and 3900x makes more sense (3950X doesn't even make the master break a sweat in the vrm department) I doubt you'll have issues with the extreme if you're super worried grab some ram that is on the QVL (last I checked the master had a better qvl) and you should be golden.

seems they updated the qvl since launch so yeah just grab somthing on the list it's pretty large anyway 3600 CL16 ideally.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 29, 2019)

MonsterMod said:


> Yes I've seen that in this thread and other forums that it's affecting MSI also.
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'm not really into flashing my BIOS a lot so I'm just not sure when I should order my hardware? I could wait a while longer but I don't know if there will ever be anything that definitively states that the problem is fixed?
> 
> Thanks again for the fast reply!!


The current F10 release for all Gigabyte X570 boards is using the latest AGESA 1.0.0.4 B and it has been very stable so far and it's a "final" release, so it would be the one to use if you want a stable, up to date UEFI that comes with all the fixes and feature updates.


----------



## MonsterMod (Nov 29, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Other than being a super odd paring a master and 3900x makes more sense (3950X doesn't even make the master break a sweat in the vrm department) I doubt you'll have issues with the extreme if you're super worried grab some ram that is on the QVL (last I checked the master had a better qvl) and you should be golden.
> 
> seems they updated the qvl since launch so yeah just grab somthing on the list it's pretty large anyway 3600 CL16 ideally.



Thanks!!

I looked at the Master but I don't like the fan or how the board looks and a 3700X is more than I need for what I do and I like the power draw.

Right now I'm looking at G.Skill and either the Royal or Neo depending on the look I want. I'm looking at 16GB-32GB depending on the price and probably 16CL 3600.



TheLostSwede said:


> The current F10 release for all Gigabyte X570 boards is using the latest AGESA 1.0.0.4 B and it has been very stable so far and it's a "final" release, so it would be the one to use if you want a stable, up to date UEFI that comes with all the fixes and feature updates.



Thanks!!


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 29, 2019)

MonsterMod said:


> I looked at the Master but I don't like the fan or how the board looks and a 3700X is more than I need for what I do and I like the power draw.


Well... I cant say for the looks, thats your call, but about the fan "thing" I can say that alot negative commends had been said, mostly from users that dont have X570 board...
Its not much of an issue. I never use the chipset fan but I have a 120mm case fan close to it... If you ensure low ambient and high case air flow the PCH fan is useless. Plus Gigabyte (and I think ASUS) added a BIOS/UEFI setting to stop the fan. Starts over 60C and mine never does (<55C summer).


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Well... I cant say for the looks, thats your call, but about the fan "thing" I can say that alot negative commends had been said, mostly from users that dont have X570 board...
> Its not much of an issue. I never use the chipset fan but I have a 120mm case fan close to it... If you ensure low ambient and high case air flow the PCH fan is useless. Plus Gigabyte (and I think ASUS) added a BIOS/UEFI setting to stop the fan. Starts over 60C and mine never does (<55C summer).



I don't blame him really the extreme is the best looking x570 board in my opinion by a pretty large margin... So if paying double for looks with zero performance gain is worth it to him more power to him. At least its actually technically better unlike going from the Hero to the Formula which is basically the same board with a pointless vrm waterblock.


----------



## MonsterMod (Nov 30, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Well... I cant say for the looks, thats your call, but about the fan "thing" I can say that alot negative commends had been said, mostly from users that dont have X570 board...
> Its not much of an issue. I never use the chipset fan but I have a 120mm case fan close to it... If you ensure low ambient and high case air flow the PCH fan is useless. Plus Gigabyte (and I think ASUS) added a BIOS/UEFI setting to stop the fan. Starts over 60C and mine never does (<55C summer).



I have to admit my main factor in choosing a motherboard was the aesthetics. I spent a lot of time on my case, there isn't one single standard computer screw, I through bolted all my fans with neoprene gaskets and washers and even made my own aluminum wire boxes to hide all the wires from my front and rear fans. I've read a lot about X570 motherboards and followed all the leaks and trade shows before the launch and there are a lot of mixed opinions about the chipset fans. For me I just don't like them but you are right that it would probably never even run on my system because I'm not a gamer and I never stress my system much. The case I built has 12 Arctic P12 120mm fans that I run at 1200rpm (about 3/4 speed) on two Lamptron FC5 V3 fan controllers, it moves about 506cfm and I measured it at 28.2dB so air flow isn't a problem. After I build my new system in the case I plan to make custom sleeved PSU cables with sleeve and wire from mod-one for my Seasonic Prime Titanium 650w so looks are very important to me.


oxrufiioxo said:


> I don't blame him really the extreme is the best looking x570 board in my opinion by a pretty large margin... So if paying double for looks with zero performance gain is worth it to him more power to him. At least its actually technically better unlike going from the Hero to the Formula which is basically the same board with a pointless vrm waterblock.



I only need a MB, CPU, RAM, M.2 and GPU and I budgeted $1,500-$1,600. Since I'm not a gamer I was planning on a small GPU, I was looking at a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 OC 4G since it doesn't require extra power and is small and won't block a lot of the motherboard. I run my system 24/7/365 so power draw in of some importance to me, my last up-time on Windows 7 was 201 days. I think the 15-16 hundred might have been before I needed a GPU and decided I wanted better RAM so I might have to increase my budget a little.

I read about and look at the ASUS boards and it's pretty ridiculous in my opinion to charge that much more for basically a  useless waterblock.

Here's a picture of my case with it's 76" of remote controlled RGB lighting.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 30, 2019)

MonsterMod said:


> I have to admit my main factor in choosing a motherboard was the aesthetics. I spent a lot of time on my case, there isn't one single standard computer screw, I through bolted all my fans with neoprene gaskets and washers and even made my own aluminum wire boxes to hide all the wires from my front and rear fans. I've read a lot about X570 motherboards and followed all the leaks and trade shows before the launch and there are a lot of mixed opinions about the chipset fans. For me I just don't like them but you are right that it would probably never even run on my system because I'm not a gamer and I never stress my system much. The case I built has 12 Arctic P12 120mm fans that I run at 1200rpm (about 3/4 speed) on two Lamptron FC5 V3 fan controllers, it moves about 506cfm and I measured it at 28.2dB so air flow isn't a problem. After I build my new system in the case I plan to make custom sleeved PSU cables with sleeve and wire from mod-one for my Seasonic Prime Titanium 650w so looks are very important to me.
> 
> 
> I only need a MB, CPU, RAM, M.2 and GPU and I budgeted $1,500-$1,600. Since I'm not a gamer I was planning on a small GPU, I was looking at a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 OC 4G since it doesn't require extra power and is small and won't block a lot of the motherboard. I run my system 24/7/365 so power draw in of some importance to me, my last up-time on Windows 7 was 201 days. I think the 15-16 hundred might have been before I needed a GPU and decided I wanted better RAM so I might have to increase my budget a little.
> ...




I'm guessing you know the 1650 is a pretty terrible value and the majority of decent models require a 6 pin anyway.... I would look at the super variant and just deal with the 6 pin as even though it's still super budget it's actually decent for it's price.


----------



## MonsterMod (Nov 30, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I'm guessing you know the 1650 is a pretty terrible value and the majority of decent models require a 6 pin anyway.... I would look at the super variant and just deal with the 6 pin as even though it's still super budget it's actually decent for it's price.



Yeah I know. I might look at other GPUs, I was mainly looking at the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 OC 4G because of all the "cheap" cards I looked at I liked how it looked the best and since it's a Gigabyte it matches the theme of the AORUS XTREME almost perfectly. I guess the extra power wouldn't be a problem since most of the time it would just be idling. I'll have to think about it, I would really like something with a backplate but I'm looking at the $150 or under price range.

Here's what I was looking at.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 30, 2019)

MonsterMod said:


> Yeah I know. I might look at other GPUs, I was mainly looking at the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 OC 4G because of all the "cheap" cards I looked at I liked how it looked the best and since it's a Gigabyte it matches the theme of the AORUS XTREME almost perfectly. I guess the extra power wouldn't be a problem since most of the time it would just be idling. I'll have to think about it, I would really like something with a backplate but I'm looking at the $150 or under price range.
> 
> Here's what I was looking at.
> 
> View attachment 138041


Just wait for this to be back in stock like 30-40% faster









						GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER WINDFORCE OC 4G Graphics Card, GV-N165SWF2OC-4GD - Newegg.com
					

Buy GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER WINDFORCE OC 4G Graphics Card, 2 x WINDFORCE Fans, 4GB 128-Bit GDDR6, GV-N165SWF2OC-4GD Video Card with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## MonsterMod (Nov 30, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Just wait for this to be back in stock like 30-40% faster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll check it out!!


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 30, 2019)

Played around with ram OC on my elite today:



3733 16-20-20-16-38-58

Used settings from:





						Ballistix Sport LT Overclocking
					

It's unlikely that you'll reach that kind of latency. That's with super-binned b-die ram  I see. I didn't realise the binning also affected latency. Makes sense I guess.




					forums.overclockers.co.uk
				




Only dropped voltage in UEFI to 1.42V as GB board seem to feed more than you set.

Not bad for a 80€ kit, huh?

I guess going above 1866 on IF is impossible for my 3700X, people tend to have better luck with 3800X since they're better binned.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 30, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Played around with ram OC on my elite today:
> View attachment 138046
> 3733 16-20-20-16-38-58
> 
> ...




Considering you're only 1.2 ns slower than my Bdie kits 1 seems slightly worse than the other but I am too lazy to test them separately to verify lol.  I would say pretty damn good.

@TheLostSwede is right btw the new F10 bios seems a bit better.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 30, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Considering you're only 1.2 ns slower than my Bdie kits 1 seems slightly worse than the other but I am too lazy to test them separately to verify lol.  I would say pretty damn good.
> 
> @TheLostSwede is right btw the new F10 bios seems a bit better.
> 
> View attachment 138059


Keep in mind I have four modules though, it was a bit lower with two modules, but yeah. It seems like Gigabyte or the new AGESA has improved the latency for Micron memory as well, as it used to be the worst in terms of latency. By worst, it was about 1ns slower than Hynix which in turn was was about 1ns slower than good B-dies, based various reviews.
Anything close to 65ns is about as good as you're going to get on any current RAM.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 30, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Keep in mind I have four modules though, it was a bit lower with two modules, but yeah. It seems like Gigabyte or the new AGESA has improved the latency for Micron memory as well, as it used to be the worst in terms of latency. By worst, it was about 1ns slower than Hynix which in turn was was about 1ns slower than good B-dies, based various reviews.
> Anything close to 65ns is about as good as you're going to get on any current RAM.



I have 4 dimms as well I can get closer to 64ns with 2 dimms my kits probably also cost $75 more so that's quite a jump in price to get under 65ns. We also have different CPU not sure how much that's a factor.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 30, 2019)

Well, I'm down 0.2ns with the latest version of AIDA  
Yeah, it just doesn't make financial sense to get that last little bit of performance for most people. At least it looks like Micron and Hynix modules are about on pair now.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 30, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, I'm down 0.2ns with the latest version of AIDA
> Yeah, it just doesn't make financial sense to get that last little bit of performance for most people. At least it looks like Micron and Hynix modules are about on pair now.
> 
> View attachment 138061




I agree your guys kits impress me very much. As much as I like my kits they're not worth the 35$ to 40$ more per kit I paid over the 3600 17-19-19-39 viper steel kit but I would still buy them over the 3600 Neo kit that is usually only 10-20$ cheaper


My wife wanted to have RGB though eliminating most of the decent sub $100 3600 kits back in June.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 30, 2019)

I would love to be able to reach that 1900Mhz, but even without my all core OC. I am not able to make it boot past the 1866MHz Infinity. I even tried raising vcore to 1.55v but that did not make i go trough. Under 1.4vcore at 1900Mhz or auto it just hangs completely. Did try to tinker with mem settings as well, but did not do any difference. Will try to do some benchmarking doing my upcomming vacation between the All core oc and just using PBO.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 30, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I would love to be able to reach that 1900Mhz, but even without my all core OC. I am not able to make it boot past the 1866MHz Infinity. I even tried raising vcore to 1.55v but that did not make i go trough. Under 1.4vcore at 1900Mhz or auto it just hangs completely. Did try to tinker with mem settings as well, but did not do any difference. Will try to do some benchmarking doing my upcomming vacation between the All core oc and just using PBO.


I assume that 1.55v is for DRAM... There is no point to raise DRAM (MCLK) voltage when the issue may be the SoC (UMC*/IF**) not handling the 1900MHz.

**U*nified *M*emory *C*ontroller (UCLK)
***I*nfinity *F*abric (FCLK)

You could tweak the...
1) SoC voltage (1.0~1.1V default)
2) cLDO VDDP voltage (0.9V default)
3) cLDO VDDG voltage (0.95V default)

You can find it in RyzenMaster > Home page > voltage control section
I'm running them (UEFI setting) at 1.17V, 1.0V, 1.05V respectively
Also in UEFI you can "Enable" "SoC/Uncore OC mode" (disables power savings for SoC chiplet = maybe a few Watts increase) (<5W), but can help high speed

1usmus's calculator suggests tha max safe value for DRAM is 1,5V and for SoC is 1.2V. Does not provide info about cLDO VDDP/VDDG max voltage but you can see that suggests 1.1V/1.075V max settings.
What I know (from buildzoid's ZEN2 DRAM tweaking videos) is that cLDO VDDP/G cannot be greater value than SoC

Tweak at your own risk


----------



## jesdals (Dec 1, 2019)

Actually 1.5 is vcore to cpu because i could not make it boot with auto nor under 1.4. But Will try the other settings


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I would love to be able to reach that 1900Mhz, but even without my all core OC. I am not able to make it boot past the 1866MHz Infinity. I even tried raising vcore to 1.55v but that did not make i go trough. Under 1.4vcore at 1900Mhz or auto it just hangs completely. Did try to tinker with mem settings as well, but did not do any difference. Will try to do some benchmarking doing my upcomming vacation between the All core oc and just using PBO.


I guess you've been extremely unlucky then, as I haven't touched any Voltages apart from the RAM which is at 1.38V, up from 1.37V with two modules.
In fact, that's 0.4-0.5V below what the DRAM Calculator suggests...
I simply changed the settings and everything worked, but I guess that's the silicon lottery for you...

One questioned though, you're running your RAM at CAS 14? What if you relax it to CAS 16, does that help? Not sure you'll see any tangible benefits moving up the IF bus if it means relaxed CAS timings though.


----------



## jesdals (Dec 1, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess you've been extremely unlucky then, as I haven't touched any Voltages apart from the RAM which is at 1.38V, up from 1.37V with two modules.
> In fact, that's 0.4-0.5V below what the DRAM Calculator suggests...
> I simply changed the settings and everything worked, but I guess that's the silicon lottery for you...
> 
> One questioned though, you're running your RAM at CAS 14? What if you relax it to CAS 16, does that help? Not sure you'll see any tangible benefits moving up the IF bus if it means relaxed CAS timings though.



I testet the ram at 4000Mhz just to be sure that they can run the XMP, without any problems. At 1900Mhz Infinity and 3800MHz memory speed, i have tried with auto xmp on/of, and CL 19 and CL 20 settings, unfortunately no luck. At my current setting memory is set as seen here:


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah, my guess is your cpu just can't do 1900mhz on the infinity fabric clock my 3900x does it without me needing to change anything other than manually setting my ram to 3800 and raising my timings from 14-14-14-28 to 16-16-16 32 and Trfc from 345 to 364.

Some reviewers even have chips that struggle to hit 1800 apparently so look at the bright side it could be worse.

Your Timings are crazy good though what's your latency in something like aida?
You also have a 3800X that seems better than the majority I'd be willing to bet less than 5% can do 4.5ghz and probably even less than that.


----------



## jesdals (Dec 1, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> I assume that 1.55v is for DRAM... There is no point to raise DRAM (MCLK) voltage when the issue may be the SoC (UMC*/IF**) not handling the 1900MHz.
> 
> **U*nified *M*emory *C*ontroller (UCLK)
> ***I*nfinity *F*abric (FCLK)
> ...


I am not sure how to set the value of the SoC voltage in bios, it says value have to be in hex? What did you enter there to enable 1.17?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I am not sure how to set the value of the SoC voltage in bios, it says value have to be in hex? What did you enter there to enable 1.17?






it's listed under VCORE SOC in bios.

Do not raise it over 1.2 or you could kill your imc watch it to make sure your board isn't raising it more than it should under load mine does not so yours shouldn't as well but you can never be too safe.


----------



## jesdals (Dec 1, 2019)

Latency not that impressive


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 138163
> Latency not that impressive



yeah.... you're probably not gonna do much better than that lol I would leave it as is. 1.45 is already pretty high on the DRAM voltage.

latency is only not impressive compared to an intel system.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I am not sure how to set the value of the SoC voltage in bios, it says value have to be in hex? What did you enter there to enable 1.17?


You are talking about the “SOC OVERCLOCK VID” under XFR Enhancement right? You leave this alone... it set itself.
As @oxrufiioxo shows you can set it at Tweaker page. Some boards, as you see in pic, set it on auto 1.2V if nothing else has altered, and as soon you start messing with other settings drops to ~1.09V. If you set it let’s say at 1.15V and in Win you see 1.12~1.13V then you can raise SOC LLC to medium to get closer to actual setting value.

For real... less than 63ns for memory latency is the best I’ve ever seen... Dont expect to catch Intel based systems, under 50ns. This is not how it works, it’s entirely different architecture.
62.8ns is very impressive...


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 1, 2019)

Just a friendly reminder, to those who need it, to stay on topic; and, if you do not have anything to add to the discussion, then don't add it.

Thank You.
Have a good day.


----------



## jesdals (Dec 1, 2019)

What I mis in bios is a possibility to chose to boot to a specific bios - whenever I do this, I have to make e.g. the current F5I crash and then grab the secondary bios on the rebound - is there a easier way to boot on specific bios - that i have overlooked?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> What I mis in bios is a possibility to chose to boot to a specific bios - whenever I do this, I have to make e.g. the current F5I crash and then grab the secondary bios on the rebound - is there a easier way to boot on specific bios - that i have overlooked?




The switches on the board.... I forget what page in the Manual shows how to set it to a specific bios. They're right above the post code.


----------



## jesdals (Dec 1, 2019)

Ah - ok, shame that its not a bios option, its a pain to dismantle my case


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 1, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> View attachment 138162


The PM_ settings are only Chipset voltages, no need to mess with those unless you fiddling with BCLK speed (100+MHz)... not recommended


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 138163
> Latency not that impressive


What are you smoking    That's amazing latency


----------



## jesdals (Dec 1, 2019)

Well a small bit better in F10 bios, had to reflash because my try for 1900Mhz made me brick one bios - fortunately - F10 allows for dual flash of bioses - but did feel a bit dangerous


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 10, 2019)

F11 BIOS out now.                                                 

Improve PCIe device compatibility
Improve memory compatibility









						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 10, 2019)

And it’s F11 final too... I’m amazed!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 10, 2019)

Divide Overflow said:


> F11 BIOS out now.
> 
> Improve PCIe device compatibility
> Improve memory compatibility
> ...


The download link isn't working for me.
No luck here either... I guess it's "coming soon"...








						X570 AORUS MASTER Motherboard｜AORUS - GIGABYTE Global
					

EXTREME power design, ultimate performance upgrade-GIGABYTE X570 AORUS MASTER utilizes direct 14 phases VRM, and the advanced thermal solution to deliver better performance. With better connectivity and refined audio design, the X570 AORUS MASTER delivers the ultimate performance for gamers and...




					www.aorus.com
				




They are really churning out the UEFI updates for this board.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 10, 2019)

Yeah, they messed something up, realtek driver also gives error.

F11 also out for Elite. Probably the same for the rest of the line. They're doing good job with keeping them all up to date.

Ps.
Is there any way to export UEFI settings to external drive, so I don't have to reset them after each update?


----------



## jesdals (Dec 10, 2019)

I have tried to save settings as a profile to USB stick but no luck between versions


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> The download link isn't working for me.
> No luck here either... I guess it's "coming soon"...
> They are really churning out the UEFI updates for this board.


It works for me?
Yes, they are pushing these out on a regular basis.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm always a little worried these new bios are going to cause issues with my memory tweaking but so far so good. That kit Hardware Unboxed has makes me jealous lol.... 61ns. Considering 16GB cost more than my 32GB though I guess it should be a bit better.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 11, 2019)

Divide Overflow said:


> It works for me?
> Yes, they are pushing these out on a regular basis.


It's working now. When I replied, the file wasn't accessible on their servers.



jesdals said:


> I have tried to save settings as a profile to USB stick but no luck between versions


Yeah, they've made sure that doesn't work, since sometimes they change settings and you might run into problems if you then load an older profile.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah i got a blue screen after re-applying my settings. Must have forgotten some tweak somewhere. I think I need to start taking pictures with how often these releases come :X
Probably because I'd forgotten powerdown enabled


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 11, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Yeah i got a blue screen after re-applying my settings. Must have forgotten some tweak somewhere. I think I need to start taking pictures with how often these releases come :X
> Probably because I'd forgotten powerdown enabled


You can do screen grabs in the UFEI, I think it's F12 and it's saved as a BMP to a flash drive.


----------



## jesdals (Dec 12, 2019)

Joined the F11 and had some stability issues - found that I had to disable the Dram Power down setting


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes, high speed memory or tight timings often (if not every time) requires to do so... suggested by RyzenDRAMcalc also...


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 13, 2019)

Always had to have it off in order to get stability at 3733.
Also in my case overvolt oc'd ram to 1.39 (from 1.37 which is otherwise 100% stable) to solve cold boot issues.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 21, 2020)

New chipset drivers from AMD

Currently testing my self


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 21, 2020)

jesdals said:


> New chipset drivers from AMD
> 
> Currently testing my self


I believe this was pushed internally by windows a week or so ago.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 21, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> I believe this was pushed internally by windows a week or so ago.



Oh I see, well everything seems stable at my current settings - havent seen any improvements though


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 21, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Oh I see, well everything seems stable at my current settings - havent seen any improvements though


That's because it is all in one driver. They might have fixed something on trx40.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2020)

F12f BIOS is now listed on support page for my Elite, I'll wait few days to see if any issues pop up before updating from F10.


----------



## MonsterMod (Mar 19, 2020)

I hope this isn't off topic for this thread.

I finally pulled the trigger and built my new system. It posted on the first try but I did have to RMA the motherboard without even taking it out of the box because Newegg sent me one with cosmetic damage and no protective plastic film on the rear IO armor. I got the new board in one day and it's perfect, it's even the revision 1.1 with the thunderbolt header and it came with BIOS F11 so I don't even need to flash the BIOS, here it is on my work bench...





I haven't set up my RAM yet and I need some advice, is everything stable enough now to just set an XMP profile or should I use the RAM calculator? I'm not really into tweaking things or squeezing every drop of performance out of it, I just want it to run at the speed I paid for (3600mhz CL16) and to be stable. I've been following this thread for a while so I know about disabling the DRAM power down option. My ram kit is a *F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC*








						F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com
				




The last time I checked I didn't see it on the QVL for the motherboard.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 19, 2020)

MonsterMod said:


> I hope this isn't off topic for this thread.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and built my new system. It posted on the first try but I did have to RMA the motherboard without even taking it out of the box because Newegg sent me one with cosmetic damage and no protective plastic film on the rear IO armor. I got the new board in one day and it's perfect, it's even the revision 1.1 with the thunderbolt header and it came with BIOS F11 so I don't even need to flash the BIOS, here it is on my work bench...
> 
> ...


Even if its not on the board QVL, its on the G.Skill QVL for the entire Aorus X570 line so it must work without issues for rated speed and timings.








						F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC. Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB).




					www.gskill.com
				




First run it with XMP, do your things, your benchmarks and/or your gaming, and see if everything is ok. This way you will have a starting point if you want further tuning of the ram sub-system. Just make sure along with 3600 XMP to run FCLK=1800MHz and UCLK==MEMCLK.

AIDA64 will give you a memory subsystem performance


Have RyzenMaster as occasional report/monitoring tool for timings and some ram/ram_controller/Infinity_fabric related voltages (DRAM, SOC, UMC, CLDO VDDP, CLDO VDDG)

MEM VDDIO = DRAM voltage
VDDCR SOC = CPU SOC voltage
CLDO VDDP = UMC (Unified Memory Controller / UCLK) voltage
CLDO VDDG = IF (Infinity Fabric / FCLK) voltage

I strongly suggest to use HWiNFO64 also to monitor the entire system as the info that provides is unparellel with anything else.





And you should fill your system specs with detail as possible in your profile. That whould help others help you, without asking questions about your system all the time.


----------



## MonsterMod (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks. It's late and I just spent a couple hours installing drivers, Firefox, Kaspersky, and activating/updating Windows. I'll look at your post more closely tomorrow and I'll update my profile with my system specs.

Thanks again for all the info and the fast reply!


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 19, 2020)

MonsterMod said:


> Thanks. It's late and I just spent a couple hours installing drivers, Firefox, Kaspersky, and activating/updating Windows. I'll look at your post more closely tomorrow and I'll update my profile with my system specs.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info and the fast reply!


Take your time! there is no need or point for rush...


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 19, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> F12f BIOS is now listed on support page for my Elite, I'll wait few days to see if any issues pop up before updating from F10.


Updated today, so far so good.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 19, 2020)

MonsterMod said:


> I hope this isn't off topic for this thread.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and built my new system. It posted on the first try but I did have to RMA the motherboard without even taking it out of the box because Newegg sent me one with cosmetic damage and no protective plastic film on the rear IO armor. I got the new board in one day and it's perfect, it's even the revision 1.1 with the thunderbolt header and it came with BIOS F11 so I don't even need to flash the BIOS, here it is on my work bench...
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't bother with XMP, I never got it working, but then again, I don't have QVL RAM.
However, there was no problem once I used the calculator and I have in fact tweaked my memory to perform much better than it's rated at.

Beyond that, from the past couple of UEFI updates, it's been a rock solid board, not had a single BSOD or similar weird stuff since AMD sorted out their things in the AGESA and Gigabyte worked out their parts in the UEFI.


----------



## neko77025 (Mar 19, 2020)

I just got had to RMA my Master ...  It died on me feb 18 , Shipped it for RMA Feb 20.   Just got back the replacement (they could not fix it ) yesterday.  Took A month.  they told me about A week .. however I know how RMA go most of the time.   I could not be without A computer for more then A few days (disabled / my computer is my life).  So I order I cheap MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus.

What I have learned.  The master is overpriced , the MSI runs just as good. However the master looks way better.   The only issue I had with with MPG vs Master.. was the realtek nic ... did not like working with unifi and it taking A month + having to call and ask about it.

The other issue I have is with the replacement board .. it has A scratch on it .. no1 will see it .. but I can feel it !!!!!

Truth be told , I am thinking about selling the Master and just keeping the MPG

BTW,    G.Skill Trident Z Neo seem to work  very well with ryzen 3XXX / X570 as far as XMP.   I have owned 2 of Neo .  A 2x8gb 3600/c16 and A kit of 2x16gb 3600/c16 ... XMP has worked on all 3x Masters I have owned and the MPG X570.   and I have found no difference in XMP vs calculator with them.   (I have the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC  right now) Love them


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 19, 2020)

neko77025 said:


> I just got had to RMA my Master ...  It died on me feb 18 , Shipped it for RMA Feb 20.   Just got back the replacement (they could not fix it ) yesterday.  Took A month.  they told me about A week .. however I know how RMA go most of the time.   I could not be without A computer for more then A few days (disabled / my computer is my life).  So I order I cheap MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus.
> 
> What I have learned.  The master is overpriced , the MSI runs just as good. However the master looks way better.   The only issue I had with with MPG vs Master.. was the realtek nic ... did not like working with unifi and it taking A month + having to call and ask about it.
> 
> ...


I agree that it's a pricey board and other boards would most likely work nearly as well, but it does come with a fair few extras that your MSI board doesn't have.
MSI also seems to be a lot slower in getting out new UEFI updates these days, whereas Gigabyte has upped their game.
Personally I need the x4 PCIe slot, as I have a 10Gbps NIC that goes in there. I also find the audio is a lot better than on any other motherboard I've ever had.
However, it is a premium product and not everyone needs the features on offer and this is why there's a range of boards out there.


----------



## MonsterMod (Mar 20, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Take your time! there is no need or point for rush...



Thanks again I just copied all the text in your post and the screen shots into a folder in my build folder so I'll try to set up the RAM soon. I also filled in my specs, I just copied and pasted a lot of it out of my PCPartPicker list so I hope the format of everything is ok since it seems to be a little different than some I've looked at.

Edit: I forgot to mention in my original post that I knew that my RAM kit was on G.Skills QVL and since they say it's made for Ryzen 3000 I thought it was probably pretty safe.

  



TheLostSwede said:


> Personally I wouldn't bother with XMP, I never got it working, but then again, I don't have QVL RAM.
> However, there was no problem once I used the calculator and I have in fact tweaked my memory to perform much better than it's rated at.
> 
> Beyond that, from the past couple of UEFI updates, it's been a rock solid board, not had a single BSOD or similar weird stuff since AMD sorted out their things in the AGESA and Gigabyte worked out their parts in the UEFI.



Thanks. I'm glad the early growing pains have been fixed. I have to say I was a little nervous about that in the beginning and that's probably why I waited so long to build my new system.

If I decide to use the calculator do you have any quick instructions. I could look it up but I remember reading a while back that you need to use a program (I forget the name but I think it's the one people use to see what die they have) and export a file then import that file into the calculator.



neko77025 said:


> I just got had to RMA my Master ...  It died on me feb 18 , Shipped it for RMA Feb 20.   Just got back the replacement (they could not fix it ) yesterday.  Took A month.  they told me about A week .. however I know how RMA go most of the time.   I could not be without A computer for more then A few days (disabled / my computer is my life).  So I order I cheap MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus.
> 
> What I have learned.  The master is overpriced , the MSI runs just as good. However the master looks way better.   The only issue I had with with MPG vs Master.. was the realtek nic ... did not like working with unifi and it taking A month + having to call and ask about it.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you finally got your board and I hope if you decide to keep it you don't have any problems with it.

  

It makes me a little nervious to think my board could just die for no reason. Until this build, my first complete build, I've always just bought HP Pavilions and put them in my own case and they usually last 8-10 years.

Thanks for the info on the Neo RAM kits, I'll probably finish setting things up and beating Windows into submission in the next couple days then I'll decide what I want to do with my RAM.


----------



## jesdals (Mar 27, 2020)

RIP Master

My board died today, no post code or any thing. Testet with two different set of memory and two psu´s - not a happy guy rigt now. Looking forward to several weeks of delay due to rma and lack of replacement part.

Well that was not a impressive run for a almost 500 euro part


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 27, 2020)

That sucks man I just picked up a second one due to liking the first one so much....


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah my first master was DoA, too small a sample i know, but the failure rate here seems to be rather high 
I had to wait 1.5month my self back then to get a replacement.


----------



## learners permit (Apr 14, 2020)

https://hardforum.com/threads/gigab...nt-power-on-solution.1993194/#post-1044546163
This might help.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 15, 2020)

*gulp* I have this board and have been dealing with a multitude of problems trying to get my 5700 XT to work on it. I've RMA'd my card, the Sapphire Nitro+ 5700 XT, THREE times now, got a new card back each time (including today) and the card STILL doesn't work with my board, yet my RX 580 and GTX 1660 Ti both work without a problem. At some point, it becomes more than just "bad luck" and I think I've honestly reached the point where I think it might actually be my X570 Aorus Master that's misbehaving, NOT my 5700 XT as I've thought.


----------



## jesdals (Apr 16, 2020)

Got a replacement board



Temps are still high on chipset - so are going to do some casemodding next week



Notice max temps after one hour of gaming




Radeon 7 is a hot item to handle


----------



## jesdals (Apr 28, 2020)

Rebuilding my new setup - made me make a change of case for the build



Unfortunately my new Fractal design Meshify C did not arrive in perfect condition

After the above testing i took a closer look at the board



I realised that using the top PCIe slot would block most of the air intake to the chipset cooler, so I tried to use the lower slot. Not having any noticeable loss of performance - i did still not se a large drop in my temps, so it was time for some more air input.




Using a jigsaw and a drill i decided to cut a hole in front of the cpu to get a better flow and add two 80mm blowers directed at the gpu



Now haveing 3x 120mm intake in front, one 140mm in the bottom, two 140mm outtake in top and one 120mmnd two 80mm in the rear.



In my old build I had a blower behind the cpu and haveing fun with the jigsaw made me copy that again



Using a slim 120mm Noctua cooler with 15mm hight made it possible to fit a cooler behind the motherboard tray





The new coolers are control by a seperate device leaving only the the two cpu coolers controled by the motherboard



Even with these measures it still sits around 60c in windows and will go to around 73 during hard testing with furmark for about two ours, but that still better than the starting point. Will do some more testing with the placement of gpu and see if theres is any gain in using the second slot.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 28, 2020)

What the hell happened to that case?


----------



## jesdals (Apr 28, 2020)

Guess tap danceing postman


----------



## Fry178 (Apr 28, 2020)

*@*Chomiq
even that the F12 is beta (all with a letter after number are), it runs fine,
and i had less issues prior to setting ram stuff as i had with the F11.

*@*MonsterMod
never had more trouble in past 20y than getting the gskill to run on my Aorus Ultra.
different kit with different timings same issue (no post), yet both kits work in any other board i tried them (incl 2 msi x570).
took a corsair kit to get board to post, updated bios to F11 and increased dimmV to 1.35 and that got it to work with the gskill.

qvl doesn't mean much more than "tested to work with it".
both gskill kits i tried are on the list yet did not work (prior to bios update),
when the corsair kit isn't on the list, yet worked even with prior F11 bios.

real funny thing is, the samsung die on the gskills doesn't do any better than XMP,
when the micron (corsair kit) runs 16/19/19/36/1@1.35 (xmp 18/22/22/42).

i would set it to xmp, but change ram speed/voltage manually.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 28, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> *@*Chomiq
> even that the F12 is beta (all with a letter after number are), it runs fine,
> and i had less issues prior to setting ram stuff as i had with the F11.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been using F12f since few days after that post. No issues.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 28, 2020)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 153080
> Even with these measures it still sits around 60c in windows and will go to around 73 during hard testing with furmark for about two ours, but that still better than the starting point. Will do some more testing with the placement of gpu and see if theres is any gain in using the second slot.


Considering all the air you have coming into the case, it would seem that you're getting the "wrong" kind of pressure in the case, which simply creates turbulence, rather than taking the hot air out of the case. 
The idle temperature is high, but the load temperature seems perfectly fine to me, as does the boost clocks you're getting, so I wouldn't worry too much about it for now. Test things on a hot day in summer and we'll see


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 29, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> What the hell happened to that case?



Looks like the postman got together with his buddies and played a round of football with it before delivering it...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

*RIP 
7/7/2019 - 5/5/2020*


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 6, 2020)

^ DAMN! What the hell happened, man?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

No boot, no lights, no nothing.... tested with multiple other power supplies still nothing so figured it was the board and I was right. The Hero 8 I've replaced it with booted up fine with all identical hardware and everything seems to be running great otherwise


----------



## Chomiq (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> *RIP
> 7/7/2019 - 5/5/2020*
> 
> View attachment 153956


F

RMA and sell the replacement.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> F
> 
> RMA and sell the replacement.



I really like the board so I plan on keeping it for a 4000 build I'm bound to do at some point.


----------



## jesdals (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> No boot, no lights, no nothing.... tested with multiple other power supplies still nothing so figured it was the board and I was right. The Hero 8 I've replaced it with booted up fine with all identical hardware and everything seems to be running great otherwise


Sound very much as the same thing i ran in to with mine, shame its a really nice board


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> No boot, no lights, no nothing.... tested with multiple other power supplies still nothing so figured it was the board and I was right. The Hero 8 I've replaced it with booted up fine with all identical hardware and everything seems to be running great otherwise


That's really bizarre. It's simply not supposed to happen on a board like that.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's really bizarre. It's simply not supposed to happen on a board like that.




I think that's always the risk you take with a new chipset buying at launch..... I have another Aorus Master I have running in a system I did for my brother for his birthday crossing my fingers that one has no issues it would really suck to rma 2 of the same boards.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I think that's always the risk you take with a new chipset buying at launch..... I have another Aorus Master I have running in a system I did for my brother for his birthday crossing my fingers that one has no issues it would really suck to rma 2 of the same boards.


Talked to a friend of mine at Gigabyte, he said that they're not seeing a lot of RMA's on this board, which I guess is something.
Not sure what's going on though, as you're clearly not the only one that has had this issue.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Talked to a friend of mine at Gigabyte, he said that they're not seeing a lot of RMA's on this board, which I guess is something.
> Not sure what's going on though, as you're clearly not the only one that has had this issue.




A handful of Masters out of the thousands likely sold is definitely not the norm. Although if both my masters kick the bucket running a cpu at stock settings other than memory I will not buy a Giga board again lol


----------



## Calmmo (May 19, 2020)

My old _friend_ - the GPU being stuck @ PCI-E x8 - is back.

I had the bright idea of trying out some ram ocing, just to see how much i can push timings at 3600 vs my usual 24/7 c16/3733, a few boot fails later and back to my old 3733 profile that had been working for months regardless of profile changes / other experiments.. I decide to load up gpuz aaand voila..

Last time it was solved(??) by simply loading up bios defaults (that was after multiple gpu reseat/bios changes/removing nvme's/driver updates/trying fresh windows etcetc).
Ive Cleaned the gpu/pci connectors and done all of the above again. Now on the F12f (or was it e..) beta from tweaktown, still the same. I no longer have by old 970 around to try it out tho (it always worked @x16 back when i had these same issues).

Could be just a recurring gpu specific issue i suppose but since i gave my old rig to my sister's husband I've no way to test my theory.. oh well :/
Stumped atm, any ideas.. welcome


----------



## jesdals (Jun 12, 2020)

New bios - doing test https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios version F12g


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 12, 2020)

jesdals said:


> New bios - doing test https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios version F12g


Shame I can't give it a whirl...


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 12, 2020)

Still AGESA 1.0.0.4.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 14, 2020)

Managed to get CL 14 timings on my memory


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2020)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 158926
> Managed to get CL 14 timings on my memory
> View attachment 158927


Native CL19 19-19-39 / 4000 ? Maybe I should have a second go on 14/3800 with my B. Skills (CL18-19-19-39/4000) . Maybe the clean CL14 run was a tad optimistic.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 17, 2020)

New agesa bios v F20a beta on giga's site


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 17, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> New agesa bios v F20a beta on giga's site


I sure hope they included all fixes from the last stable beta.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 27, 2020)

Have been testing with adding another set of memory the latest is these https://www.proshop.dk/RAM/Patriot-Extreme-Performance-Viper-Steel/2808496



Found them stable at these settings. Command Rate is done by enabling  Gear Down mode and leaving CRT to auto in bios



The faster 4400MHz is placed in memory slot A1 and B1 (A1 is the one nearest to the cpu and B1 is the third slot), thinking that these would be the hardest to match with the timings, but will try to reverse at a later date. Mounting memory is a pain with my Noctua NH-D15-SE cooler because it blocks the access so you barely can mount the memory without takeing off the cooler.







Is there any gain from 4 dimms and 32GB? For my usage - primarily gaming games like Division 2 - no. So if you need 32 GB on the master the new 4400MHz kit would be a solid choise - you could easely just take the 4000MHz kit if you only need 16GB. But if the price isnt that much different in your area - take the 4400MHz kit.

My Thaiphoon info


----------



## jesdals (Jul 9, 2020)

New beta bios F20b doing some testing



PBO enabled and same mem settings with geardown mode enabled. Boost seems low with PBO

New x590 chipset lurking



The new bios shows some new features



Core Watchdog? Not sure what this does



There might be a update for the x570 chipset around the corner 



Some sata and USB settings


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 9, 2020)

x590 could be the zen3 out of the box ready moniker for x570


----------



## jesdals (Jul 9, 2020)

Setting PBO to auto and disabling Core Watchdog seems do give better boost - will try with fixed cpu vcore next week - but stable so far and optimized for mem as F12g




Average cpu speed seems more or less the same, 73,3c chipset temps is a challenge cant get them under 70c in intens load. Wonder if the B550 master has better temps


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 9, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> x590 could be the zen3 out of the box ready moniker for x570


No, according to what I've been told, is the naming AMD uses and Gigabyte hasn't change it. So far, there's no X590 chipset.



jesdals said:


> Setting PBO to auto and disabling Core Watchdog seems do give better boost - will try with fixed cpu vcore next week - but stable so far and optimized for mem as F12g
> View attachment 161667
> Average cpu speed seems more or less the same, 73,3c chipset temps is a challenge cant get them under 70c in intens load. Wonder if the B550 master has better temps


Surprised you're not seeing even higher boosts, as I get up to 4,575MHz peak boosts on a couple of cores. I guess your air cooler might be what limits you a bit.
That said, it's not like an extra 50MHz peak boost would make much difference in 99.999999% of cases.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 9, 2020)

I havent been giving specific vcore voltage on the replacement board yet - before I used to set it between 1.4 and 1.4125v. 4.525,3 MHz seems to be the limit with current settings and only on 3 cores 3 more at 4.500MHz and 2 cores at 4.475MHz


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 9, 2020)

jesdals said:


> I havent been giving specific vcore voltage on the replacement board yet - before I used to set it between 1.4 and 1.4125v. 4.525,3 MHz seems to be the limit with current settings and only on 3 cores 3 more at 4.500MHz and 2 cores at 4.475MHz


I haven't touched the Voltages on my board.
Sometimes you need to leave hwinfo running in the background to hit the peak speeds, it seems to happen more frequently when gaming, rather than when you try to coax the CPU into hitting peak clocks...


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jul 9, 2020)

Why do the AGESA versions seem to be going down?  
F12g was 1.0.0.4
F20b is 1.0.0.2


----------



## heky (Jul 10, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> Why do the AGESA versions seem to be going down?
> F12g was 1.0.0.4
> F20b is 1.0.0.2


They are not, F12g was Agesa *V1* 1.0.0.4, F20b is Agesa *V2* 1.0.0.2


----------



## jesdals (Jul 10, 2020)

Did som testing with cpu vcore set to 1.2v and 1.3v, at 1.2v it was not stable enabling Hardware Info made it reboot. But at 1.3 its stable



It seems it caps my boost to below 4.5GHz but average is more or less the same, chipset temps still high after 5 ours of Division 2. But CPU temp has not been above 62c thats 8c lower than with auto setting of vcore. But the vcore max has stil been at 1.5v - that 0.2v above the bios setting and the same as on auto. Will do some more testing at these settings before raising it to 1.4v and 1.4125v. Might test the all core pstates OC at 4525MHz again as well.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 10, 2020)

heky said:


> They are not, F12g was Agesa *V1* 1.0.0.4, F20b is Agesa *V2* 1.0.0.2



It's AMD's latest and greatest way to unnecessarily confuse consumers.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 15, 2020)

Gamers Nexus did some 3600XT tuning on the Master and show several settings on memory etc. 








Setting VDDG stil dosent bring Infity fabric above 1866 for me, so I live those at auto. Still on F20b bios.



But setting the load line calibration to high seems ok, stil at 1.3v vcore and are going to test that for a couple of days still. But have managed to get memory more tight



For some reason Trcd is the most tricky, but with 4 sticks these settings are stable, have tried Trfc at 240T and below but bring stability issues. Geardown mode is enabled and it sets the Command Rate at 1. CPU vcore still goes high at 1.3v and my chipset temps also goes above 75c. Will try to raise vcore though to see if it grants better boost.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 19, 2020)

Done some more testing with the F20 bios and its seems stable - BUT if your using SATA drives do read this thread first https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crazy-gigabyte-x570-master-issue.260727/#post-4311777

Well been testing with cpu vcore at 1.3v and mem at 1.5v and found the settings stable been playing arround with the load line setting it to normal - on my first board I could not tuch that setting without it being unstable, but even normal grants the boost and settings above. Yesterday I saw the new Buildzoid rambling about lovering DDR VTT 







 and decided to try it out on my settings sat them to 0.5v and it ajust it as shown below to 0.660v ish. Edit setting DDR VTT to 0.5 did not enable more tight mem settings tinkering around but no succes with CL13 or below.

Today I have been testing Pstates all core settings at 4475MHz its only stable if I raise cpu vcore to 1.393 volt - but If you compare with the auto settings above, its strange to se that the individual cpu vcore never goes above 1.393v where as on the auto setting it does go all the way to 1.5v



The 4475Mhz is below the 4525MHz I had it running at on the old board, but doing all these testing I have found that all 8 core can do 4475MHz but will try to raise the all core later. I will also try to se if lowering DDR VTT is going to enable tighter timings. Buildzoid used it to raise the speed, but I think thats pointless on Ryzen.

Did some more testing - it seems that the chipset gets a bit hotter - but look at that vcore for the individual cpu cores



it seems strange that i does not go above 1.1v


----------



## heky (Jul 24, 2020)

jesdals said:


> it seems strange that i does not go above 1.1v


But it does, look at the Cpu Core Voltage or VR VOUT reading...you are running between 1.32v and 1.42v. Ignore the VID readings.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 25, 2020)

Been testing both Pstates all core OC and the auto setting with PBO on auto - the result a all core OC at 4475MHz does not give any difference in Division 2. Result below is the average result out of 5 runs and the difference is marginal in favor for leaving CPU at auto with PBO on auto in bios



After a bios reinstall I could not remember if I used to have CPU virtualization on - apperantly no difference in above and below result



The all core results above does not differ much from below auto setting of the CPU with 1.3v vcore on cpu



A genral difference at only 20-30 points but stil with higest hig at 3267 point and lowest high at 3240 point. I see no advantage of all core OC. Results might differ with higher OC, but then you need to go above 1.4v vcore - I have had this CPU above 4600MHz with 1.5v+ vcore but bot 24/7 stable. Result will differ with other games but this is my average use.


----------



## TnF (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello. My X570 Aorus master rev1.0 (#~4200) is dead.

PC was working perfectly fine and was not even on a load, suddenly it froze and hard rebooted...went into desktop after the reboot, froze and hard rebooted a 2nd time with dram led error end code 00.

Troubleshooted all the parts cpu/ram/psu/gpu and it's the mobo, bios doesn't make a difference either. I did a full disassembly and clean with iso-alcohol and still same thing.

Thinking of RMA if they at least send me a new last rev board, or i will return it to Amazon and buy something else.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 26, 2020)

If both bios dosent make a difference and you have testet the rest as you mention its RMA time. When my first board died it did not even show post. Btw what CPU do you have?


----------



## TnF (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes mine doesn't post either, it doesn't go past the 4 debug leds so qcode is 00. 3950X is what i use with noctua nh-d15. After i read the horrible RMA stories by Gigabyte i contacted Amazon to see if i can return it to them instead.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, my board died last night...
Shut down the system after having used it all day, came back 20 minutes later, as I was going to look something up and it wouldn't power on.
I don't even get any digits on the debug display.
Onboard power button lights up, that's it. Press it and it goes dark.
I guess I'm fortunate enough to know some people at Gigabyte, but still frustrating.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks like there's some serious design flaw somewhere if those boards are just dying randomly. Glad to have my Elite working fine as it is.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 30, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, my board died last night...
> Shut down the system after having used it all day, came back 20 minutes later, as I was going to look something up and it wouldn't power on.
> I don't even get any digits on the debug display.
> Onboard power button lights up, that's it. Press it and it goes dark.
> I guess I'm fortunate enough to know some people at Gigabyte, but still frustrating.


Sad for sure. It would be interesting to know if the deaths are due to a common reason.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 30, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, my board died last night...
> Shut down the system after having used it all day, came back 20 minutes later, as I was going to look something up and it wouldn't power on.
> I don't even get any digits on the debug display.
> Onboard power button lights up, that's it. Press it and it goes dark.
> I guess I'm fortunate enough to know some people at Gigabyte, but still frustrating.


PSU checks out alright?
It just sounds similar to what happens when you turn power off to a board at the PSU and the Power light remains lit until you press it.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 30, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, my board died last night...
> Shut down the system after having used it all day, came back 20 minutes later, as I was going to look something up and it wouldn't power on.
> I don't even get any digits on the debug display.
> Onboard power button lights up, that's it. Press it and it goes dark.
> I guess I'm fortunate enough to know some people at Gigabyte, but still frustrating.


Sounds more or less like my experience with the first board - if my current dies I would consider the B550 version instead - hope you have a speedy rma


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 30, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> PSU checks out alright?
> It just sounds similar to what happens when you turn power off to a board at the PSU and the Power light remains lit until you press it.


I presume so, I don't have anything to test it with, but it's less than a year old. There's power to USB devices, as LEDs etc. light up and I have a pair of USB speakers that detects that they're connected (as they auto power on).

*Edit:* Shorted the pins on the PSU and it powers on and powers up the AIO cooler, so it should be fine.



jesdals said:


> Sounds more or less like my experience with the first board - if my current dies I would consider the B550 version instead - hope you have a speedy rma


Well, I live 15 minutes from Gigabyte's HQ and as I said, I have a few friends that works there, so I'm not even worried about that part.



mstenholm said:


> Sad for sure. It would be interesting to know if the deaths are due to a common reason.


I'll let you know if my mates there tell me what they find.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 1, 2020)

Did a all core AIDA test versus PBO and auto settings, previus at 4500MHz all core



jesdals said:


> View attachment 138172
> Well a small bit better in F10 bios, had to reflash because my try for 1900Mhz made me brick one bios - fortunately - F10 allows for dual flash of bioses - but did feel a bit dangerous




Pstates at 4475MHz




And with PBO and auto cpu settings



Well do find it at bit disapointing that my trimmed CL settings dosent show better performance than previous CL 15


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 1, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Did a all core AIDA test versus PBO and auto settings, previus at 4500MHz all core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So jealous of your CPU and RAM  

3800/1900MHz not an option or you get higher latencies that way?


----------



## jesdals (Aug 1, 2020)

well mine never did 1900 IF its only 1867 for me. Did hope the new board would grant it, but not possible. BTW could you perhaps ask your friends at Gigabyte about the difference between setting multiplier and using the Pstates setting, it seems that all people use the multiplier setting for all core OC - but the Pstates setting is so easy - so whats the difference? If any

New F21 bios - doing testing - and no not able to run IF 1900MHz on this one either 



Did a test with the same PBO settings and I am running with the 1usmus Power Plan settings in bios as well

Seems stable at the same settings as F20, do not have any SATA so please be aware that there was people with SATA problems on F20 bios


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 2, 2020)

jesdals said:


> well mine never did 1900 IF its only 1867 for me. Did hope the new board would grant it, but not possible. BTW could you perhaps ask your friends at Gigabyte about the difference between setting multiplier and using the Pstates setting, it seems that all people use the multiplier setting for all core OC - but the Pstates setting is so easy - so whats the difference? If any
> 
> New F21 bios - doing testing - and no not able to run IF 1900MHz on this one either
> View attachment 164179
> ...


Apparently it's two means to the same end from what I was told.
Note that a lot of settings in the Ryzen motherboard UEFIs are doubled up, as you have the board makers settings and AMD's settings. Things might not be called quite the same things, but the result of the settings end up in the same outcome.
I was also sent this. Not sure if this is helpful or not.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 4, 2020)

Board swapped, now to wait and see if they can figure out what went wrong...


----------



## jesdals (Aug 5, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Board swapped, now to wait and see if they can figure out what went wrong...


Well that would be EPYC... but serious it would be nice


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 5, 2020)

My original master actually had the exact same issue, just the power button had the LED on, but the board wouldn't turn on, out of the box (RMA'd got sent a new one)


----------



## TnF (Aug 8, 2020)

Regarding my failed X570 aorus master rev 1.0 board. I got a rev 1.1 replacement from amazon, everything works "fine".

However i had a weird issue but it looks like when the board failed it damaged the nvme controller on my 970 evo plus. If you want to learn more let me know, but the controller is basically dead and gets really hot without doing anything (seems to try to initialize on repeat).

I got a replacement 970 from amazon again and works fine. PSA: Backup your drives. Gigabyte needs to get their shit together.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 9, 2020)

Not having any SSD related issues so that might just have been a fluke incident.

Finally put it back together today.





I guess this is the main difference between 1.0 and 1.1 or 1.2 boards. From what I was told, they've also optimized the memory traces on the newer boards. The 1.2 boards supposedly has an updated "firmware and driver" for the Realtek Ethernet chip, which apparently can't be done on the older revisions for some reason. Not sure what it changes.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 9, 2020)

Yep, those




are no longer needed






Has anyone removed the chipset fan/cover? What kinda pads should I get, been wanting to do something to drop the temps there for a while


----------



## Chicco85 (Aug 9, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, my board died last night...
> Shut down the system after having used it all day, came back 20 minutes later, as I was going to look something up and it wouldn't power on.
> I don't even get any digits on the debug display.
> Onboard power button lights up, that's it. Press it and it goes dark.
> I guess I'm fortunate enough to know some people at Gigabyte, but still frustrating.



That's a known problem on gigabyte x570 board, the master in particular. Remove cmos battery for 15 min, put it on again and then you are ok. Very strange problem...

link: https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/

Unfortunately, you already did RMA, but fortunately, it was quite fast.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 9, 2020)

Chicco85 said:


> That's a known problem on gigabyte x570 board, the master in particular. Remove cmos battery for 15 min, put it on again and then you are ok. Very strange problem...
> 
> link: https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/
> 
> Unfortunately, you already did RMA, but fortunately, it was quite fast.


Yeah, that's normally how I have sorted it out when it glitched a couple of times in the past. No dice this time around.

I didn't really RMA it, I just got one of my mates at Gigabyte to swap it out for me. Quicker that way... I guess it also helps that I live about a 15 minute drive from their HQ...


----------



## hdtvguy (Aug 11, 2020)

TnF said:


> Regarding my failed X570 aorus master rev 1.0 board. I got a rev 1.1 replacement from amazon, everything works "fine".
> 
> However i had a weird issue but it looks like when the board failed it damaged the nvme controller on my 970 evo plus. If you want to learn more let me know, but the controller is basically dead and gets really hot without doing anything (seems to try to initialize on repeat).
> 
> I got a replacement 970 from amazon again and works fine. PSA: Backup your drives. Gigabyte needs to get their shit together.



after owning many Gigabyte boards I am flabbergasted at this pile of trash. High end board hurt by horrible BIOS and worse AMD Raid. Pair of Samsung 970 EVO Plus NVME army goes critical shows controller issue, swapped drive, same thing.  Moved slots same thing, got a pair of Crucial P5 and thought I was clear, but then 1.5 days bam, critical array. I wish I was in my return period, sad thing is very few X570 boards have 3 NVME slots or 2 that are off the chipset.


----------



## TnF (Aug 12, 2020)

hdtvguy said:


> after owning many Gigabyte boards I am flabbergasted at this pile of trash. High end board hurt by horrible BIOS and worse AMD Raid. Pair of Samsung 970 EVO Plus NVME army goes critical shows controller issue, swapped drive, same thing.  Moved slots same thing, got a pair of Crucial P5 and thought I was clear, but then 1.5 days bam, critical array. I wish I was in my return period, sad thing is very few X570 boards have 3 NVME slots or 2 that are off the chipset.




Damn man..is raid that bad? Cause i want to do RAID 1 on my sata drives..isn't software raid a safer option always?


----------



## hdtvguy (Aug 14, 2020)

TnF said:


> Damn man..is raid that bad? Cause i want to do RAID 1 on my sata drives..isn't software raid a safer option always?



my SATA drives have worked flawless. Only the M.2 has been a problem. I did update to BIOS F21 and also the latest AMD chipset drivers and the RAID drivers on the Gigabyte site for Windows 2004 May 2020 release. Fingers crossed it has worked now 2 days. This is around the time it usually acts up.I also have 2 SATA SSD in RAID 1 that has been rock solid since day one.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 14, 2020)

Jesus These X570 Gigabyte boards seem to be a headache, I'm basically using the mini ITX version of this board, main issue I've had since mid last year has been RAM XMP settings, BIOS always resetting itself on startup no matter what I do, don't wanna highjack ya thread, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't think my board had the issue some of you are having, as they apparently got it working. Oddly enough this was after they removed all the shrouding on the board. I never touched any of that, so not sure what the problem is/was.



Lionheart said:


> Jesus These X570 Gigabyte boards seem to be a headache, I'm basically using the mini ITX version of this board, main issue I've had since mid last year has been RAM XMP settings, BIOS always resetting itself on startup no matter what I do, don't wanna highjack ya thread, just thought I'd mention it.


Don't use XMP on AMD, it's an Intel standard.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 14, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I don't think my board had the issue some of you are having, as they apparently got it working. Oddly enough this was after they removed all the shrouding on the board. I never touched any of that, so not sure what the problem is/was.
> 
> 
> Don't use XMP on AMD, it's an Intel standard.



Generally it should still work for AMD but like I said, I've tried everything I could think of, done manual settings, new RAM kit, clean OS install ect still no go.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 14, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Generally it should still work for AMD but like I said, I've tried everything I could think of, done manual settings, new RAM kit, clean OS install ect still no go.


Never had a problem after something like UEFI F7 when it comes to RAM. I also have much cheaper RAM that is not on any QVL, so I ought to be the one having problems...


----------



## jesdals (Aug 14, 2020)

will say I am very happy with my cheap Patriots Viper 4400MHz kit


----------



## Divide Overflow (Aug 26, 2020)

F22 Bios released - Improve memory compatibility 








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 27, 2020)

Tried a 3600x + gtx970 on the master. Still stuck on x8 pci-e.
Gotta be something wrong with the wiring. So far I've seen it stuck @ x8 with 2 pcie-3 gpus and also x8 on a pcie 2.0 gpu.
Not sure I want to bother RMAing it and having to wait 2 months again like i did with DOA original master i got. The 3600x was from my sister's PC, might just "dump" this master on her PC and grab something else (not sure what) for this system at this point. I do plan on something nvidia 3000, tho maybe after pricing for those is known. (or I guess x670? with zen3 annoucement whenever that happens?)


----------



## jesdals (Sep 2, 2020)

New bios update with support for new cpus - did you say Ryzen 4000?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2020)

Also for Elite
F30a                                                 Update AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for New Gen AMD Ryzen processors support

And I'm still on F12f.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 2, 2020)

Seems stable with memory did some gameing, no big difference from latest


----------



## witkazy (Sep 3, 2020)

Allllllright ,straight question to all Gigabyte x570 Master masters ,would You buy this board again today ? Cos on paper it looks fabulous but do we need all that drama? And by we i mean me


----------



## jesdals (Sep 4, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Allllllright ,straight question to all Gigabyte x570 Master masters ,would You buy this board again today ? Cos on paper it looks fabulous but do we need all that drama? And by we i mean me



Well if you could settle I would grab the B550 version of the Master, because you get the fanless chipset cooler https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B550-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10#kf


----------



## witkazy (Sep 4, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Well if you could settle I would grab the B550 version of the Master, because you get the fanless chipset cooler https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B550-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10#kf


Too late mate , bought X570 Taichi today


----------



## IceZero09 (Sep 10, 2020)

Do you guys think I should sell my Aorus Master as I wanted to run 64GB of RAM in it (I was thinking of getting a 2 x 32GB kit of Crucial Ballistix 3200Mhz RAM and overclocking it) with a 3900X. I think mine is revision 1.0 as it was purchased either late last year, or early this year, so I assume it's definitely 1.0. How do you think this board would handle the 49xx equivalent CPU and memory overclocking.

Also, I never asked or looked this up before, but are they going to be releasing X670 MBs since this would be the last CPU on socket AM4?


----------



## jesdals (Sep 11, 2020)

Well using dual ranked (dual sided) memory can be tricky, ther should come some Samsung (A die?) memory at some point where 16GB single ranked should be possible, but 32 is going to be hard. So would not bet on in advance but perhaps its possible with 2x32gb - would think 4x32gb would be hard


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 11, 2020)

IceZero09 said:


> Do you guys think I should sell my Aorus Master as I wanted to run 64GB of RAM in it (I was thinking of getting a 2 x 32GB kit of Crucial Ballistix 3200Mhz RAM and overclocking it) with a 3900X. I think mine is revision 1.0 as it was purchased either late last year, or early this year, so I assume it's definitely 1.0. How do you think this board would handle the 49xx equivalent CPU and memory overclocking.
> 
> Also, I never asked or looked this up before, but are they going to be releasing X670 MBs since this would be the last CPU on socket AM4?


There's no X670, at least not for the current socket. AFAIK, the 4000-series is not getting a new chipset and this is based on what I've been told by friends that work at motherboard makers.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 11, 2020)

I'll sleep better knowin that.


----------



## IceZero09 (Sep 12, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Well using dual ranked (dual sided) memory can be tricky, ther should come some Samsung (A die?) memory at some point where 16GB single ranked should be possible, but 32 is going to be hard. So would not bet on in advance but perhaps its possible with 2x32gb - would think 4x32gb would be hard



Maybe I should have asked this way, would 4 x 16GB or 2 x 32GB be better on the rev. 1.0 MBs? I wanted to get a total of 64GB, and I just figured 2 x 32GB would be better as it's two single sticks. I don't know much about memory or memory overclocking, but I wanted to give it a go once I get the system up and running. Also wasn't sure if I should keep the MB or get another X570, or even one of the higher end B550 MB (I don't need all the features of X570). Would the B550 MBs have better memory support/performance (since they are newer) than the older X570s? I heard one of the reasons for the newer revisions of the Aorus Master X570 is due to memory capability? Is that true?

What is Samsung A-Die going to be like? What are the advantages of it?



TheLostSwede said:


> There's no X670, at least not for the current socket. AFAIK, the 4000-series is not getting a new chipset and this is based on what I've been told by friends that work at motherboard makers.



That is good to know, as one of the reasons I thought there might not be X670 is that the 4xxx series is the last for socket AM4 and they only just released B550 not to long ago. There's also not many more features they could add on that the highest end X570 MBs already have, so yeah, I thought they might not bother releasing X670 MBs.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 12, 2020)

I would try to research a bit and see if there is any valid info about the memory chips on the available 32gb kits

You should try on your master before changeing it out its a very good chipset - if you could do with 32GB I would recommend my one memory the Patriot Viper 4400MHz dirt cheap but samsung B-die, but do not know if B-die is the best when it comes to dual rank memory or there is better memory out there


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 17, 2020)

New BIOS is out (at least for ELITE):
F30 - Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1

I expect it to hit Master soon enough. It also looks like they ditch the letters, since F21a became F21 all of the sudden, same case for earlier versions that were listed with letter suffixes.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah looks like only 3 boards didn't get the final/non beta 1.0.8.1


----------



## jesdals (Sep 18, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> New BIOS is out (at least for ELITE):
> F30 - Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1
> 
> I expect it to hit Master soon enough. It also looks like they ditch the letters, since F21a became F21 all of the sudden, same case for earlier versions that were listed with letter suffixes.


Funny because I did wonder why they took down version F30A
Seems stable at same settings


----------



## IceZero09 (Sep 19, 2020)

jesdals said:


> I would try to research a bit and see if there is any valid info about the memory chips on the available 32gb kits
> 
> You should try on your master before changeing it out its a very good chipset - if you could do with 32GB I would recommend my one memory the Patriot Viper 4400MHz dirt cheap but samsung B-die, but do not know if B-die is the best when it comes to dual rank memory or there is better memory out there



The RAM I was going to get is Crucial Ballistix Micron E-Die. So I can get either a 2 x 32GB 3200Mhz kit or 4 x 16GB of 3600Mhz. I just want a total of 64GB. Which do you think would be better? I thought the 2 sticks of 32GB would be better, but if that is too high of a density, should I look at 4 x 16GB? What would be easiest on the MB and for overclocking?

Do you have a link to where I can buy that Patriot Viper 4400Mhz kit of RAM that also ships to Australia (Amazon or Newegg might be my best options of they sell it?)? Does that come in 16GB or 32GB density modules?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 19, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Funny because I did wonder why they took down version F30A
> Seems stable at same settings
> View attachment 169034


Because F30a was beta and F30 is final. I actually had to roll back to F30a on my Pro because I’d forgotten my RAM Timings  and couldn’t boot on F30..Once I got it right I was back to smooth sailing.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 19, 2020)

IceZero09 said:


> The RAM I was going to get is Crucial Ballistix Micron E-Die. So I can get either a 2 x 32GB 3200Mhz kit or 4 x 16GB of 3600Mhz. I just want a total of 64GB. Which do you think would be better? I thought the 2 sticks of 32GB would be better, but if that is too high of a density, should I look at 4 x 16GB? What would be easiest on the MB and for overclocking?


If they all are dual rank I would take the chance with the 32gb modules


IceZero09 said:


> Do you have a link to where I can buy that Patriot Viper 4400Mhz kit of RAM that also ships to Australia (Amazon or Newegg might be my best options of they sell it?)? Does that come in 16GB or 32GB density modules?


I am not sure of how to get them Down under but try the TechYes forum, he seems to know the sweet deals

the 4400 kits only come in 8gb size as 16gb kits, there is larger modules at lower speeds but they are proberly not Samsung - I had hope for the new Samsung A die would bring High speed to 32gb modules, but havent seen any, personally the 4x8gb Patriot I use is enough. Hope you can get some good ones. Btw bought mine here, dont know if they ship to     https://www.proshop.dk/RAM/Patriot-Extreme-Performance-Viper-Steel/2808496

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search?sSearch=Patriot+Viper+4400 you could also try and ask here


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 19, 2020)

Noob question, but are the Samsung Die's the ones that work the best with AMD Ryzen X570 mobo's?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 19, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Noob question, but are the Samsung Die's the ones that work the best with AMD Ryzen X570 mobo's?


Not as such. However, Samsung B-dies specifically seems to be able to run at lower latencies than Hynix and Micron based modules on Ryzen, especially CL and TRFc, so if you want as low memory latency as possible, you would want Samsung B-die based modules. That said, you need to buy quality kits to do this if you intend to run your RAM at or above 3600MHz (obviously no point to go over 3800MHz for now). This means that to gain maybe 2 or 3ns on the latency, you'd have to spend twice as much as you would on some Hynix or Micron based modules that would otherwise run at the same clock speed.

Real world performance benefits are going to be negligible in most cases, but if you're chasing the last 2-3fps in games, then this would be the way to go. 
Personally I can't justify paying 2-3x as much for the RAM for minor gains like that though.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Noob question, but are the Samsung Die's the ones that work the best with AMD Ryzen X570 mobo's?


Currently using Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 3600 Hynix 18-22-22-45 at 16-19-19-35


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2020)

Loaded F30 on my Elite today, so far the only issue is that sometimes when you boot into UEFI it's super blurry. Like it's loading 480p on a 1080p screen.

Edit.
It seems related to fast boot settings change in GB's fast boot app. If you change it, save, boot into bios from the app then UEFI will upscale from something like 480p:



This is a close up for comparison, note the AORUS logo. Now this is how it looks correctly:



Once you set it and don't mess with it it's normal.


----------



## IceZero09 (Sep 23, 2020)

Do you guys think it would be worth switching over to a B550 Master from the X570 Rev. 1 Master? I am wondering if the memory compatibility and overclocking would be better on the B550 since it's newer? Also, what else would I be missing going down to B550? I really don't use a lot of the features of the X570 Master (I don't think I'll ever install more than one PCIe 4.0 NVMe drive). Also, how does the B550 compare hardware wise?


----------



## jesdals (Sep 23, 2020)

IceZero09 said:


> Do you guys think it would be worth switching over to a B550 Master from the X570 Rev. 1 Master? I am wondering if the memory compatibility and overclocking would be better on the B550 since it's newer? Also, what else would I be missing going down to B550? I really don't use a lot of the features of the X570 Master (I don't think I'll ever install more than one PCIe 4.0 NVMe drive). Also, how does the B550 compare hardware wise?


I believe that Builzoid did mention that its more or less the same board


----------



## IceZero09 (Sep 23, 2020)

Do you have a link where I can watch that.

So you don't think it's worth me wasting time trying to sell the MB to buy the B550? This should still perform the same with the 4xxx series CPUs as the B550 would? The only reason I am contemplating it is because I won't use a lot of the features of the X570 and I keep thinking since the B550 is newer, that it might be more refined/capable with the next gen of AM4 CPUs and higher memory speeds. What would you do? Keep the X570 Master?


----------



## jesdals (Oct 5, 2020)

Did some pre 5900x testing of memory - its seems that Infinity levels above 2000MHz is going to take some tweaking of my Patriot sticks, but did get these stable, but hope for soon availability of the new cpu´s I am pretty sure that I am going for the 12 core version this time (have a buyer for my 3800x). Does the current bios F30 support the new cpu´s?


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 5, 2020)

jesdals said:


> Does the current bios F30 support the new cpu´s?


It's not listed as such in description, so I assume it is only meant to improve latency between chiplets.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 5, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> It's not listed as such in description, so I assume it is only meant to improve latency between chiplets.


See I remember one of the betas notes were just “new Cpu Support“ rather cryptic but whatever the final was was just the usual memory compatibly improvements


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 5, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> See I remember one of the betas notes were just “new Cpu Support“ rather cryptic but whatever the final was was just the usual memory compatibly improvements


Yeah I do recall that.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 5, 2020)

I wonder if the board will be a limit to get high Infinity Fabric settings, but then again how high is going to be able to get on a 7nm proces? But 2000MHz or even 2100MHz would be a nice upgrade, also hopeing the 5 ghz rumors is true. Its also going to be interesting to se what flavours of cores we are going to se this time around.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2020)

jesdals said:


> I wonder if the board will be a limit to get high Infinity Fabric settings, but then again how high is going to be able to get on a 7nm proces? But 2000MHz or even 2100MHz would be a nice upgrade, also hopeing the 5 ghz rumors is true. Its also going to be interesting to se what flavours of cores we are going to se this time around.



I don't think it's the same N7FF process that Matisse and Renoir was made on. Vermeer is supposed to be on N7+. Problem there is that while EUV has always promised double-digit improvements over N7FF in just about any metric, EUV N7+ doesn't belong to the same lineage as DUV N7FF (Ryzen, Apple A12) and DUV N7P (A13) which could directly port designs over to one another, so we might be in the dark again about what exactly to expect from the silicon and how it'll behave. Renoir already hit 2GHz, and the previously covered extreme overclocking setup with massively overvolted SoC and underclocked cores hit something like 2100, 2133MHz, I think. Yeah, Vermeer isn't monolithic, but I'd be surprised if 1:1 support somehow regressed from Renoir.

What I'm worried about is that while it's great to see practical memory speeds increase again, reaching 4000MT/s may not be quite as easy for the memory as 2933>3200 and 3200>3600. In the past two generational improvements, the limiting factor hasn't been the RAM itself (amongst the "big 3" dies, at least), but we might be running into that wall this time around. Development of better DDR4 dies has basically been stagnant since the appearance of good 8Gb dies from Hynix and Micron; these companies have spent 2019 and 2020 focusing on density with horrible 16Gb dies that would be lucky to reach 3600, scale negatively past 1.35V, and are looser on timings than a bucket of fishing worms.

1.35V for 3600/16, 1.38V for 3733/16, but 1.44V+ for 3800/16 - that doesn't bode well for 4000 on DJR. Unless Hynix pulls some miracle yield improvement out of its ass with DJR or creates a new die altogether, it's starting to look like only Rev.E and B-die are going to be viable for pushing the limits of Zen 3, simply because they can take the voltage safely.


----------



## IceZero09 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey guys, just bought a 3900XT (wasn't planning to, but I went for it) off of someone who is likely going to upgrade to Zen 3. Hopefully I didn't make a mistake buying the 3900XT. Anyway, I want to use 64GB of RAM with the 3900XT and was wondering which of these kits of RAM you guys think I should go with :






						Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x32GB (64GB Kit) DDR4 3200MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black RGB, (PC4-19200), BL2K32G32C16U4BL : Amazon.com.au: Computers
					

Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x32GB (64GB Kit) DDR4 3200MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black RGB, (PC4-19200), BL2K32G32C16U4BL : Amazon.com.au: Computers



					www.amazon.com.au
				









						Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x16GB (32GB Kit) DDR4 3600MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black RGB, (PC4-19200), DDR4, BL2K16G36C16U4BL : Amazon.com.au: Computers
					

Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x16GB (32GB Kit) DDR4 3600MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black RGB, (PC4-19200), DDR4, BL2K16G36C16U4BL : Amazon.com.au: Computers



					www.amazon.com.au
				



The timings seem to be better on this 3600Mhz kit that the G.Skill kit below.

https://www.gskill.com/product/165/326/1562840211/F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC I assume this isn't Samsung B-Die with 16-19-19 timings?

Also, would it be better to go with the 2 x 32GB or 4 x 16GB density sticks?


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 7, 2020)

F4-3600C16D-32GTZN - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com
				



bdie









						F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com
				



not bdie


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 7, 2020)

IceZero09 said:


> Do you guys think it would be worth switching over to a B550 Master from the X570 Rev. 1 Master? I am wondering if the memory compatibility and overclocking would be better on the B550 since it's newer? Also, what else would I be missing going down to B550? I really don't use a lot of the features of the X570 Master (I don't think I'll ever install more than one PCIe 4.0 NVMe drive). Also, how does the B550 compare hardware wise?


Why would it have better memory compatibility? The memory controller is inside the CPU. Sure, there are some differences in terms of the board traces maybe, but that won't do a significant difference outside some rare overclocking scenarios. 
Going from X570 to B550 is a downgrade in every and all ways imho.
Also, pay attention to what Gigabyte has done with the B550 Master, there's a lot of PCIe lane trickery and shared PCIe lanes, which might mean that you can't use a feature you thought you had.


----------



## knopflerbruce (Oct 8, 2020)

I found one of these Aorus X570 Master boards for sale locally. Initially I thought it looked like a nice deal, but I suspect it is a rev. 1.0 board. (it shows the pair of caps next to the socket, which I guess is not there on rev 1.1 or 1.2). The plan is to use 4x 32GB sticks, if possible, paired with a 5900X or something like that. Not sure if I should try to grab it or not.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 8, 2020)

knopflerbruce said:


> I found one of these Aorus X570 Master boards for sale locally. Initially I thought it looked like a nice deal, but I suspect it is a rev. 1.0 board. (it shows the pair of caps next to the socket, which I guess is not there on rev 1.1 or 1.2). The plan is to use 4x 32GB sticks, if possible, paired with a 5900X or something like that. Not sure if I should try to grab it or not.




I believe these stickers are from the factory, should be able to see the version if you inspect the box.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 9, 2020)

Welp, i got the dreaded x570 Master is dead issue on the new board.
Shut the pc down to leave for work, but quickly noticed for some reason my KB was lit up (i use erp on so it shouldnt).
I try to power on the PC, nothing, no lights no power. Switched off the power, held the power button for a few secs and the kb finaly got turned off.
Switch the PSU on again, no response. Remove the battery for a minute, nothing.






						Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master won't power on - (temporary) solution
					

Well guys, I've had a frustrating AF night. Thought I'd share just in case this can help someone else :)  So backstory - A few years ago (like, 2015 maybe) I had a Corsair AX860i power supply crap out in my i7 6700K / Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 build. System would power on for a few seconds, then...




					hardforum.com
				




I was already aware of this so I just removed the battery before having to leave for work.. few hours later im back and its working again.
Gigabyte enthusiast engineering working it's magic 

I'm on my third master for those unaware, this board is the gift that keeps on giving, with new issues with every one of those 3 boards.
Worst piece of PC hardware I've ever owned.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 10, 2020)

Glad that you managed to fix it


----------



## knopflerbruce (Oct 10, 2020)

Does revision matter if I plan on using 4x32GB sticks anyway? At a modest 3600MHz-3800MHz or so. (Not sure how far such ICs can OC, anyway)


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 13, 2020)

Looks like they edited description for F30:
Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for AMD Ryzen 5000 processors support


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 17, 2020)

After what has been probably the worse CS experience I have ever dealt with going back and fourth for the past 5 months I finally got a new board a couple weeks ago didn't bother opening the box till today to snap a picture.

Seems they sent a brand new board over repairing my old one so I am a bit puzzled on why it took so long.
I will probably use it for a 5900X or 5950X build I plan on doing whenever I can get ahold of one to replace my hot AF 9900k. I do like the new Asus Dark Hero board enough to just go with that instead though lol. Thankfully I have a couple of weeks to decide.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> After what has been probably the worse CS experience I have ever dealt with going back and fourth for the past 5 months I finally got a new board a couple weeks ago didn't bother opening the box till today to snap a picture.
> 
> Seems they sent a brand new board over repairing my old one so I am a bit puzzled on why it took so long.
> I will probably use it for a 5900X or 5950X build I plan on doing whenever I can get ahold of one to replace my hot AF 9900k. I do like the new Asus Dark Hero board enough to just go with that instead though lol. Thankfully I have a couple of weeks to decide.
> ...


Well, it looks like they've fixed whatever was causing the glitchyness in the rev 1.0 boards, as I have had no funny business at all with my new board.
Sorry to hear about your bad experience with their CS, I don't have those issues at least, since I know people at HQ.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 21, 2020)

F31b UEFI is "out" for those that want to try it.








						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS -  		 		TweakTown Forums
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




					www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 21, 2020)

> Seems they sent a brand new board over repairing my old one so I am a bit puzzled on why it took so long.


Un believable but it's cheaper to send a new board than to repair it. At least to huge companies like gigabyte.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 23, 2020)

Testing the F31b now, with PBO enabled and 1usmus powerplan I see the same boost and performance


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 23, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> F31b UEFI is "out" for those that want to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They pushed it now through official channels:








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				



Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 B for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 23, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Un believable but it's cheaper to send a new board than to repair it. At least to huge companies like gigabyte.


Depends on what's wrong with it. I doubt they have an advanced enough support office that is able to do not only the fault finding, but also repair outside of Taiwan or China.
When I worked at MSI some 17 years ago, they had three guys in the warehouse doing the repairs with a soldering iron as thick as my pinky. I doubt that's an option these days, as all the components are not only getting smaller, but also more integrated.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 27, 2020)

Looks like they pulled F31b from the ELITE's site, it now lists only F30. Master was updated to F31d:
Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 27, 2020)

F31x was also pulled from X570 Pro. F30 is the latest.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 1, 2020)

F31e is up for the Master now


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 8, 2020)

For all those upgrading to Ryzen 5000 very interesting behavior with with 4x8 vs 2x8.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> For all those upgrading to Ryzen 5000 very interesting behavior with with 4x8 vs 2x8.


Not really news, Tom's found the same last year with Zen 2, even though they didn't really do a deep dive into why this happened.
As the memory controller hasn't change, Zen 3 should behave similarly.
Also, what people seem to forget is that AMD architecture ≠ Intel architecture, even though both companies make x86/x64 CPUs.








						Ryzen Above: Best Memory Settings for AMD's 3000 CPUs, Tested
					

Is Ryzen 3000 optimized for DDR4-3200? What if we want more? We examine everything from frequency to rank count to nail down optimal settings.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 8, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not really news, Tom's found the same last year with Zen 2, even though they didn't really do a deep dive into why this happened.
> As the memory controller hasn't change, Zen 3 should behave similarly.
> Also, what people seem to forget is that AMD architecture ≠ Intel architecture, even though both companies make x86/x64 CPUs.
> 
> ...




I didn't notice much of any difference with my 3900X and 2x8 vs 4x8 3800 CL16 1-2% at best


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I didn't notice much of any difference with my 3900X and 2x8 vs 4x8 3800 CL16 1-2% at best


I can't say I've noticed any difference either, but clearly it doesn't hurt the performance, unlike on Intel where using four DIMMs tend to result in you having to run the RAM at lower clocks.
However, I haven't really tested for it either.

Maybe there's more too it on the 5000-series, my point was that four DIMMs increasing the performance slightly isn't news in and of itself.
That said, it seems like it's even better on the 5000-series, for whatever reason.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 8, 2020)

AMD Ryzen RAM scaling - performance effect in games
					

The impact of memory timings and frequency on AMD Ryzen 3000 systems in games has been a topic of discussion. In this artilcle we'll zoom in on specifically that. See, AMD made a change in 3rd gener... Games performance – Two or four DIMMs




					www.guru3d.com
				




I don't think he just invented the wheel, just found about quad rank.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 8, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> AMD Ryzen RAM scaling - performance effect in games
> 
> 
> The impact of memory timings and frequency on AMD Ryzen 3000 systems in games has been a topic of discussion. In this artilcle we'll zoom in on specifically that. See, AMD made a change in 3rd gener... Games performance – Two or four DIMMs
> ...


But Tech Jesus was first... On Ryzen 5000...


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 8, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> But Tech Jesus was first... On Ryzen 5000...


Mainstream techtube firsts are all that matter. Who even reads them text based contents? Aint nobody got time fo' dat.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 8, 2020)

Gamersnexus was seeing up to 8-10% benefit with just 3200 CL14 4x8GB which I found pretty impressive.


----------



## Fleurious (Nov 9, 2020)

Are there still issues with these boards dying?   Was planning to get the Aorous Ultra but now i’m having second thoughts.   May go Asus instead.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 9, 2020)

Fleurious said:


> Are there still issues with these boards dying?   Was planning to get the Aorous Ultra but now i’m having second thoughts.   May go Asus instead.




Hard to say I have 1 in a box waiting for a 5950X that died in May and another that's been running for 10 months with a 3700X no issues but the ultra is a different board with different vrm and a different voltage controller.

I'm guessing you're thinking about the Ultra Vs the Strix E.  I like the Strix more than the Ultra personally. 

I've helped with 2 Strix E based builds one 3600 and one 3900X and liked them a lot. I also really liked the Unify in the same price range.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 9, 2020)

Fleurious said:


> Are there still issues with these boards dying?   Was planning to get the Aorous Ultra but now i’m having second thoughts.   May go Asus instead.


The revision 1.1 and 1.2 boards shouldn't have any issues. I doubt that many boards died. I had issues, but apparently not the same as others so...
I doubt you'd end up with a 1.0 board now.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 9, 2020)

Fleurious said:


> Are there still issues with these boards dying?   Was planning to get the Aorous Ultra but now i’m having second thoughts.   May go Asus instead.


Bought my ultra pretty much on release. No problems with it, knock on wood.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 9, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> The revision 1.1 and 1.2 boards shouldn't have any issues. I doubt that many boards died. I had issues, but apparently not the same as others so...
> I doubt you'd end up with a 1.0 board now.


My 1.0 still runs.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 10, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> My 1.0 still runs.


Yeah, I don't know what happened with my board, it just wouldn't power on all of a sudden. They got it working again after I got it swapped out, so it was clearly not the same issue as some people have had here.
They did some design changes to the later revisions though, so they clearly discovered something, beyond adding the Thunderbolt 3 header.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 14, 2020)

Is anyone else on the latest 1100C BIOS (F31e for Master I think) and not finding RGB Fusion anywhere in the BIOS? Did they remove BIOS RGB controls somewhere between combo1002 and combo1100C AGESA? Or am I just tripping and it hasn't been a thing ever on 500-series boards?

I never thought I'd actually want RGB back but it actually helps a lot in determining if a memory OC actually manages to POST bc the LEDs come on after POST process completes, and the ITX boards don't have debug LEDs. Don't wanna install bloatware in Windows just to do it though.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 18, 2020)

New bios supporting SMART Access Memory for the lucky 5000/6000 owners


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 18, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Is anyone else on the latest 1100C BIOS (F31e for Master I think) and not finding RGB Fusion anywhere in the BIOS? Did they remove BIOS RGB controls somewhere between combo1002 and combo1100C AGESA? Or am I just tripping and it hasn't been a thing ever on 500-series boards?
> 
> I never thought I'd actually want RGB back but it actually helps a lot in determining if a memory OC actually manages to POST bc the LEDs come on after POST process completes, and the ITX boards don't have debug LEDs. Don't wanna install bloatware in Windows just to do it though.


Controls were never available in bios.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 21, 2020)

Any one with the new 5000 series cpu and the 6800/6900 cards please post the bios settings for smart mem


----------



## MaurizioC (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi all, would you advice me to buy this motherboard over MSI Unify X570?


----------



## jesdals (Nov 23, 2020)

Update F31j bios supporting SMART Access Memory for the lucky 5000/6000 owners


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 23, 2020)

MaurizioC said:


> Hi all, would you advice me to buy this motherboard over MSI Unify X570?


Depends, if you want a workable UFEI, then yes. The rest comes down to what features you want.


----------



## jeewooth (Nov 23, 2020)

Fleurious said:


> Are there still issues with these boards dying?   Was planning to get the Aorous Ultra but now i’m having second thoughts.   May go Asus instead.



The reason i bought the Aorus Master back then was due to that video of Buildzoid.
I did have an issue a couple of weeks ago after switching the cpu from 3600 to 5900x, might be related or unrelated (sometimes the ram led or vga led would lit up and sometimes the board would go into recovery and manage). In the end i tried CS, and the German helpdesk replied and told me to send the board, which i did.

Couldn't wait  so i bought another Aorus master rev 1.2 this  time (strangely for a higher price than the first one). As the dual bios and fault finding codes did help.
Had to update the bios via the white usb port without cpu though as it was not booting with the cpu mounted.

In retrospect i would have bought an Aorus Ultra instead as it is much more sensible choice for the price  and is basicly the same board.
(the delivery was almost a week compared to the master, and in this covid times a week can easily become two)

Bios navigating wise Buildzoid is right Asus is much more user friendly.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 23, 2020)

Mine died again, battery out, 30mins later its working again.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 24, 2020)

F31j works fine on non 5000 series cpus - got some nice all core boost


----------



## jesdals (Nov 28, 2020)

Finally... and testing with F31j bios




Mounted and exited to see if my Noctua D15-SE can keep its cool....

Testing with the same Infinity settings at 1867MHz



Theres litteraly no gain in gaming benchmark of Division 2



Besides the CPU usage the difference as an average of 5 runs is marginal

Will do some more testing before changeing Infinity fabric to 1900MHz (if possible)




Temps after 1 hour is above what I would like but the paste have to settle first, boost clocks are interesting though 



I am currently using the 1umus Powerplan but will try with the windows ryzen


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 28, 2020)

@jesdals very lucky sample there, best core is Core 0. That's something you don't see every day. That'll certainly top the CPU-Z bench results.

There's a new beta HWInfo for better Zen3 reporting, 6.35.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 28, 2020)

Setting PBO specifik values does nothing good for boost just as with my 3800x



The Multi thread score dropped to 11xxx level with PBO fixed in the bios, and raised again with just enableing it and rest set to auto
Boost clocks seems the same with the Windows Ryzen max performance plan as the 1umus powerplan

Had to loosen my memory timings to get 1900MHz stable goint to test some more before next 1933MHz step


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks like there will be a little while yet until the proper AGESA comes out for the 5000-series.








						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS -  		 		TweakTown Forums
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




					www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## jesdals (Nov 28, 2020)

It seems that I hit a Infinity wall again, this time its not possible to go past 1900MHz. I have tried 1933, 1966 and 2000MHz, with all the trickery I could pull out

Btw no gaming advantage running 1900MHz


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2020)

jesdals said:


> It seems that I hit a Infinity wall again, this time its not possible to go past 1900MHz. I have tried 1933, 1966 and 2000MHz, with all the trickery I could pull out
> 
> Btw no gaming advantage running 1900MHz
> View attachment 177360


I’m not a gamer so maybe I read it wrong but shouldn’t your next update be a faster GPU?  You seem to be doing OK on the CPU side . Did you new CPU improve FPS at all?


----------



## jesdals (Nov 28, 2020)

No FPS improvement, but lack of 3090´s made me wait and I am now aiming at a 6900XT even hopeing for a Asus Rog version with watercooling

Buildzoid is also hitting the 1900MHz wall on the B550 Aorus Master Ryzen 9 5950X + Gigabyte B550 Aorus Master - YouTube

Stranded at 1900MHz. I am testing Soc Votage at 1150, VDDG CCD at 900 and VDDG IOD 950. PBO enabled (but no other settings)

Testing with Cinebench R20 single core was all over the place



With single speeds between 3,2GHz and 4,9




Did some CPUz all core stress test and hitting 87c all core still was above 4,2GHz for more than 15 minutes.

R20 all core took it up to 90c and cores startet to drop below 4,2ghz - did some BLCK 100.2 testing but not stable at 1900MHz, but 100.02 did run with ok boost timings - but would recommend 100 over auto


----------



## jesdals (Nov 30, 2020)

Testing the new F31l bios - it seems less stable and did not give access to Infinity fabric above 1900MHz, some strange bugs - enabling smart access memory - made it disable all my nvme drives as a boot option, thus cycleing right back into bios on restart.

F31j seems more stable and less buggy


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 30, 2020)

jesdals said:


> It seems that I hit a Infinity wall again, this time its not possible to go past 1900MHz. I have tried 1933, 1966 and 2000MHz, with all the trickery I could pull out
> 
> Btw no gaming advantage running 1900MHz
> View attachment 177360


Isn't that an AGESA limitation at the moment and AMD has promised to improve this early next year?


----------



## jesdals (Nov 30, 2020)

The F31l seems to be hit by the WHEA errors




Not haveing a 6000 series GPU I think the F31j is the better choise with 5000 series cpu

Decided to flash back to the F31j with same settings no WHEA error so far - going to make a clean reinstall with the new WD SN850 in the upcomming days, to see if it makes any difference in performance. And installing a Arctic Liquid freezer II 360 AIO (if it will fit in my Fractal Meshify C)


----------



## jesdals (Dec 2, 2020)

Did a fresh install on my new WD SN850 2Tb drive



Compared with my old Gigabyte Aorus 2Tb its pretty decent



And my Corsair MP600 1 Tb




Installing a new Arctic 360 aio was a pain and did not improve temps. I will test for some time before changeing flow on the rad coolers




The fresh install of windows gave a minor boost in Division 2. But even after installing chipset drivers there no Ryzen powerplan?


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2020)

@jesdals Robert Hallock said couple of weeks ago there isn't and won't be any power plan visible for Ryzen 5000


----------



## jesdals (Dec 2, 2020)

That explaine wy it disapeard after the reinstall



Boost clocks havent been above 5GHz on more than one core yet, but will se after a couple of days with the new cooler and the Repaste with Noctua NT-H2 paste


----------



## jesdals (Dec 4, 2020)

Did a change from pushing out to intake on the rad in front, still not able to keep the beast under 90c during GPUz stress test - funny to compare this to the two recent builds I have made with Lian Li Lancool II (one the new Mesh Performance edition) and 3600x/xt cpu´s that ran for more than 8 ours without getting over 65c - 2 compute cores take something bigger and cooler than the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 - but still a nice AIO. I can not recommend building with 360 front in the Meshify C - its a pain to fit it in.



Under full load in the GPUz stress test it would drop beneath 12000 points in the test score after 15-20 minutes and cores will go under 4,2ghz


----------



## jesdals (Dec 5, 2020)

It looks like Gigabyte has pulled all the F31 versions of the bios


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 8, 2020)

jesdals said:


> It looks like Gigabyte has pulled all the F31 versions of the bios


F31o
2‎020/12/03


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 8, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> F31o
> 2‎020/12/03


Did you test it asked the man still on 11beta?


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 8, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Did you test it asked the man still on 11beta?


I'm still on F30.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 8, 2020)

I run 100%, 24/7 and Linux and all is well around 4.140 MHz all core and I don’t fix something unless it’s not broken or if I can expect a decent improvement.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 8, 2020)

Updated to F31o as i'm waiting on a 5900x (should ship tomorrow but due to work i doubt ill be able to get it)
Noticed maaasive lag/delays on starting programs etc. Updated to the latest chipset drivers and things seemd to be sorted but i could still notice some delay when starting up things.
Definitely don't recommend anyone updates to any agesa 1.1.1.0 on the master based on personal experience (admittedly amd/Robert Hallock have stated that unless you're on Vermeer there's no reason to update bios, but still, good to know it can actually be detrimental to performance)



Chomiq said:


> I'm still on F30.


Based on the above, you should stick with it, I had no perf issues with F30 my self on the 3900x


----------



## jesdals (Dec 8, 2020)

Running stable on F31j, but did not have any succes with the new PBO curve settings https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-curve-optimizer-any-guides-experience.275640/


----------



## jesdals (Dec 15, 2020)

Did som pre F1o testing today



Still hopeing for 2000MHz infinity 




New hardware needs new bios for SMART


----------



## jesdals (Dec 17, 2020)

Enabling SAM took som effort had to convert my windows partion to get it bootable from bios



I had to use Windows powershell in admin mode to gove there - be carefull - you might end up with data loss so do backup 
you can get to the windows powershell by pressing windows tab + x



After this you can enable SAM in bios under the IO menu

But theres no way to see it enabled in windows, shame that theres no where in the driver its showing.

F31o bios seems stable - I am still not able to push beyond 1900MHz Infinity fabric, but will do some memory testing to se if I can tighten my settings


----------



## jesdals (Dec 19, 2020)

The SAM is very buggy, did som changes on my memory settings and suddently i couldnt see my nvme drives again in the boot option. I had to reset bios a coupple of times before I did manage to get it back again. So still very buggy.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 19, 2020)

Hopefully by the time I secure a 5950X  that shits all fixed or I'm swapping it for rocket lake


----------



## jesdals (Dec 22, 2020)

New bios F31q - SAM works (perhaps because still not able to see if it actually runs in windows - but bootable), no improvement on Infinity fabric range - still capped at 1900MHz - will do som memory testing in the upcomming days


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2020)

jesdals said:


> New bios F31q will do some testing with the SAM setting on that


Thanks for the heads up I checked late yesterday was still on O. I'm anxiously awaiting my 5600X(didn't check stock when I bought it)So January...


----------



## Mario5 (Dec 24, 2020)

hi all 
please maybe you can help me
I upgraded to F31q (from F31o) and after few hours, after sleep mode, i dont know how, it went back to F31o and everything goes on defaultv(xmp profile - 2133 mhz also, fans speed etc)
I have X570 Master with 5800x with 32 GB Corsair RGB 3200mhz and strange thing, when i power on the pc, fans go crazy in idle mode, now i have F2 code on motherboard, when i stress test with AMD Master, after the test everything goes to normal , quiet pc and temps go lower. Want to mention that i upgraded again the bios to F31q. Can someone help me? 
exactly in this moment (after sleep mode) i have now F8 code but F31q bios (not F31o like before)
want to say that before first upgraded bios i had this problems (with xmp,fans, temps)
i am really nervous and i dont know what to do...


----------



## jesdals (Dec 24, 2020)

Mario5 said:


> hi all
> please maybe you can help me
> I upgraded to F31q (from F31o) and after few hours, after sleep mode, i dont know how, it went back to F31o and everything goes on defaultv(xmp profile - 2133 mhz also, fans speed etc)
> I have X570 Master with 5800x with 32 GB Corsair RGB 3200mhz and strange thing, when i power on the pc, fans go crazy in idle mode, now i have F2 code on motherboard, when i stress test with AMD Master, after the test everything goes to normal , quiet pc and temps go lower. Want to mention that i upgraded again the bios to F31q. Can someone help me?
> ...


Somehow you managed to get into the second bios - you can save your settings in bios and i usally make the first save as bios 1 so I can se if I am on the first or second bios. If thats not the case you could have a faulty battery on the board and try to change it. But try to save your settings again save the setup and rember to mark the first saving so You can see if it boot on the secondary bios. You will find recommendation for settings earlier in this thread an most will still applay to bios F31o/q and your 5800x


----------



## jesdals (Jan 6, 2021)

New F31 (final bios), trying the latest driver and found some interesting new PBO settings - new max boost 500MHz


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 6, 2021)

jesdals said:


> New F31 (final bios), trying the latest driver and found some interesting new PBO settings - new max boost 500MHz
> View attachment 182647


That memory Voltage


----------



## jesdals (Jan 6, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> That memory Voltage


Thats allow CL14 at 1900MHz  







PBO boost with above settings


----------



## jesdals (Jan 8, 2021)

Playing around with mixed core settings for curve optimizer - core 0, 3, 12 and 15 at negative 5 and rest at negative 10




Does seems like average max is higher - did try to set the same 4 cores to positive values but was not stable and positive 0 gave less of a result than just not enabling the curve setting


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 14, 2021)

Info:
- Agesa 1.1.9.0 finish validation, BIOS will be compiled shortly
- Agesa 1.2.0.0 under validation,issues with USB's and others

At least we know they're not working exclusively on intel bioses for now


----------



## juanyunis (Jan 14, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Info:
> - Agesa 1.1.9.0 finish validation, BIOS will be compiled shortly
> - Agesa 1.2.0.0 under validation,issues with USB's and others
> 
> At least we know they're not working exclusively on intel bioses for now


HI, I wanted to ask you where did you find that info?


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 16, 2021)

They get posted on TT.
Trying F32a beta atm agesa 1.2.0.0


----------



## juanyunis (Jan 16, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> They get posted on TT.
> Trying F32a beta atm agesa 1.2.0.0
> 
> View attachment 184264


I got the beta BIOS. Thanks!

@Calmmo damm, that new BIOS i just installed and made able to boot with 4X8GB at 4000Mhz with FCLK 2000Mhz. Now, I have perfect ratio with high clocks.


----------



## SesioN (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey guys,

can it be that I have such a bad CPU?? Probably bronze?

I've the following specs:

MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER v1.2
CPU: 5950X
RAM: G.SKill TridentZ 32GB Kit DDR4-3200 CL14 (Running in XMP profile currently)
Cooling: AiO ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360 (In general very well cooled pc-case with many good fans and proper air-flow concept)
Bios: F32a
(same results on previous official one)

*I tested like all possible settings.*

Curve optimizer all cores -5 leads to instant blue screen when windows is loading. No matter what settings I try.

Example settings:

Vcore: auto
LLT: auto
PBO: 200/140/140
boost override +50 Mhz
curve optimizer: all core -5

I've tested all combinations. No matter what I blue screen or not stable or totally hot.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 17, 2021)

You can see PBO/Curve settings in this thread https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-guides-experience.275640/page-6#post-4438393 and that memory stability can be an issue try raising CL to 16 if your having problems with the settings


----------



## polarox (Jan 20, 2021)

hi guys,

does anyone have the bitspower or EK monoblock for this motherboard? Is it worth the money?


----------



## jesdals (Jan 20, 2021)

F32 up on gigabyte site - will do some test later this week


----------



## juanyunis (Jan 20, 2021)

jesdals said:


> F32 up on gigabyte site - will do some test later this week


I have it. It is basically the same thing with F31. It even uses the same AGESA combo 1.1.0.0 patch D. Not sure why they didn't release it with AGESA 1.1.9.0 or 1.2.0.0. Honestly AGESA 1.2.0.0 is looking good, it let met boot with FCLK 2000mhz and up. So I guess FCLK 1900 would be more stable.

I did notice that I have clock stretching with this update, not sure if they tweaked voltage table.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 22, 2021)

F32 seems stable but no improvement over F31, PBO setting with P200, T125 and E110, +500MHz  and -20 negative curve


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah because F32 official is still just same old 1.1.0.0


----------



## juanyunis (Jan 22, 2021)

Correct. Sucks, but yeah. At least there is a new f33a beta with agesa 1.2.0.0. Testing it.

Quick question, does anyone here has an issue with the mouse move lag. For example sometimes when I move the mouse it feels slow and gets stuck. It only happens when I enable PBO.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 22, 2021)

juanyunis said:


> Quick question, does anyone here has an issue with the mouse move lag. For example sometimes when I move the mouse it feels slow and gets stuck. It only happens when I enable PBO.


I only use the red 3,1 ports so not here


----------



## jesdals (Jan 24, 2021)

Get WHEAs with the new F33a beta bios but Infinity 2000MHz did boot in first try - will do some stability test and mem settings test


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 24, 2021)

juanyunis said:


> Correct. Sucks, but yeah. At least there is a new f33a beta with agesa 1.2.0.0. Testing it.
> 
> Quick question, does anyone here has an issue with the mouse move lag. For example sometimes when I move the mouse it feels slow and gets stuck. It only happens when I enable PBO.












Also, some recent GB BIOSes have "improve USB 2.0 hub stability" in their patch notes, so they've definitely tried to address it.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 24, 2021)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 185422
> Get WHEAs with the new F33a beta bios but Infinity 2000MHz did boot in first try - will do some stability test and mem settings test



CPU Bus/Interconnection errors must be IF related.


----------



## juanyunis (Jan 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Also, some recent GB BIOSes have "improve USB 2.0 hub stability" in their patch notes, so they've definitely tried to address it.


I'm running that latest bios. And nope, still had the bug. In my case what fixed it (mostly, barely happens now, rare) is to disable global c states and change power supply common current to typical current idle.



Zach_01 said:


> CPU Bus/Interconnection errors must be IF related.


Correct, I spent good time tweaking the vddp, vddg and SoC voltage but was unable to make it stable.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 24, 2021)

juanyunis said:


> I'm running that latest bios. And nope, still had the bug. In my case what fixed it (mostly, barely happens now, rare) is to disable global c states and change power supply common current to typical current idle.
> 
> 
> Correct, I spent good time tweaking the vddp, vddg and SoC voltage but was unable to make it stable.



Global C-states (in theory, at least it works that way on Asus, but GB is pepega sometimes) should do both cores and IF C-states so now that yall 5000 owners are trying for 4000 it's probably best to just disable C-states. Or find the DF one specifically and do that without touching the cores. Don't want the DF downclocking and messing with your already precarious IF stability

Been running with DF C-states off on my 4650G @ 4200. Otherwise I risk random reboots sometimes when pushing 4133/4200.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 24, 2021)

From a certain (GB) BIOS version there is a distinct setting in BIOS for DF C-states. So you can have CPU C-states enabled and DF C-states disabled.
If I remember correctly, Its under AMD CBS >> SMU common options or something like that.


----------



## juanyunis (Jan 24, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> From a certain (GB) BIOS version there is a distinct setting in BIOS for DF C-states. So you can have CPU C-states enabled and DF C-states disabled.
> If I remember correctly, Its under AMD CBS >> SMU common options or something like that.


That's correct. So if one wants to push if 2000 should disable df c states or global c states. Also I noticed that with beta bios f33a when you push flck 2000mhz uncore is enabled automatically.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 24, 2021)

juanyunis said:


> I'm running that latest bios. And nope, still had the bug. In my case what fixed it (mostly, barely happens now, rare) is to disable global c states and change power supply common current to typical current idle.
> 
> 
> Correct, I spent good time tweaking the vddp, vddg and SoC voltage but was unable to make it stable.



I spent a lot of time trying to solve 3733 and 3800 Bus/interconnect WHEAs by tweaking the secondary voltages. Never succeeded in the end, eventually intermittent POST failures and BIOS crashes forced me back to 3600. The Memtesthelper guide is *somewhat* helpful and accurate when it comes to VDDG and VDDP, but not 100%. And well, DRAM Calc is straight up full of shit so no help there.

Though, lower is better for those two, that's what I can say for sure, as low as you can run them

I strongly suspect the IF on my 3700X is slowly degrading because after about 6 months I'm forced to play the VDDG/VDDP game again, this time even at 3600. Haven't seen any problems for about a week, but if past experience is anything to go by Ill probably see another bus/interconnect when i least expect it. I've never run my 3700X above 1.1V SOC, talk about AMD quality


----------



## nguyen (Jan 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I spent a lot of time trying to solve 3733 and 3800 Bus/interconnect WHEAs by tweaking the secondary voltages. Never succeeded in the end, eventually intermittent POST failures and BIOS crashes forced me back to 3600. The Memtesthelper guide is *somewhat* helpful and accurate when it comes to VDDG and VDDP, but not 100%. And well, DRAM Calc is straight up full of shit so no help there.
> 
> Though, lower is better for those two, that's what I can say for sure, as low as you can run them
> 
> I strongly suspect the IF on my 3700X is slowly degrading because after about 6 months I'm forced to play the VDDG/VDDP game again, this time even at 3600. Haven't seen any problems for about a week, but if past experience is anything to go by Ill probably see another bus/interconnect when i least expect it. I've never run my 3700X above 1.1V SOC, talk about AMD quality



My nephew's PC which has X570 Aorus Elite + R5 3600 would sometime fail to boot at 3600mhz DDR4, lower it down to 3466mhz solved the problem but I always thought it was mobo-related. So it could have been the CPU the whole time.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 25, 2021)

F33a is not stable for me - even with the settings mentioned above - and 1967/1933 also has wheas - im going to test som more at 1933 - but for now F32 seems to be the safe bet.

Gave up on F33a and went back to F32


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Yeah, I would stay away from early betas (a,b,c...)
And to be honest, if the system is solid already I would go only for final versions


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 25, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Yeah, I would stay away from early betas (a,b,c...)
> And to be honest, if the system is solid already I would go only for final versions


Yup, stick to stable release unless you're hoping to fix specific issue.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Also, some recent GB BIOSes have "improve USB 2.0 hub stability" in their patch notes, so they've definitely tried to address it.


GenesysLogic POS component that costs 10 cents, instead of a decent USB 2.0 hub that would've cost them 25 cents...


----------



## jesdals (Feb 10, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Yeah, I would stay away from early betas (a,b,c...)
> And to be honest, if the system is solid already I would go only for final versions


Well then theres the 2000MHz Infinity thing  but hope that the Chineese new year will bring better revisions


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 21, 2021)

Trying out F33c @1900


----------



## jesdals (Feb 21, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Trying out F33c @1900


Hope that F33c is more stable, F33a was not stable for me - would like the boost but also better stability


----------



## juanyunis (Feb 21, 2021)

@jesdals so far F33c is looking like a winner for me. I still get whea errors when doing over 1900 FCLK. But everything else seems very nice. Even the USB issue (mouse stuttering for me) has been way better.


----------



## jesdals (Feb 21, 2021)

Jumped on the band waggon to

Did a disk test because of late WD850N debate on x570 chipset



Seems to be the same



My Gigabyte 2TB arous gen4 disk seems to behave the same to



And the Corsair MP600 1TB as well

CPUz performance is more or less the same with same"ish" settings



Unfortunately it seems that WHEAs still is an issue




Did a Cinebech run without errors



Will do some more testing
----
After some windows runtime - theres no WHEAs but it might be caused by graphics


----------



## juanyunis (Feb 21, 2021)

@jesdals and I thought I had an overkill pc, yours even more Lol. I also have 3 nvme, but just 2 of them are Gen 4. 

1. Silicon Power 1TB Gen 4 (OS) 
2. Corsair MP600 2TB Gen 4 (Games) 
3. Seagate Barracuda 2TB Gen 3 (Data)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 22, 2021)

jesdals said:


> Jumped on the band waggon to
> 
> Did a disk test because of late WD850N debate on x570 chipset
> View attachment 189364
> ...


That whole SSD thing is some kind of glitch. I had it on a PCIe 3.0 drive, but I can't remember what I did to fix it, which is really frustrating now.
Regardless, it's not a hardware issue, it's a setting or some kind of software related issue.


----------



## jesdals (Feb 22, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> That whole SSD thing is some kind of glitch. I had it on a PCIe 3.0 drive, but I can't remember what I did to fix it, which is really frustrating now.
> Regardless, it's not a hardware issue, it's a setting or some kind of software related issue.


I think it might be a windows version issue and a AMD chipset thing. I had the same kind of issue shortly before upgradeing to 2004 version of windows pro and AMDs latest chipset driver at that point.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 22, 2021)

jesdals said:


> Unfortunately it seems that WHEAs still is an issue
> View attachment 189384
> 
> Did a Cinebech run without errors
> ...



Looks like another dreaded Bus/Interconnect. Always pisses me off that you can't reliably lure the Bus/Interconnects out of the woodwork with any kind of stress test, they just show up whenever they please.

Can you try cutting down either your VDDG IOD or VDDG CCD? I can't remember which one I reduced to 0.9V but with VDDP and one of those VDDGs at 0.9V I went the last few weeks without a single WHEA on my cancerous 3700X. I'm leaning towards 1.05V IOD and 0.9V CCD @ 1.1V VSOC, but I can't remember, it may well have been the other way around between the 2 VDDGs. Or actually I might have set all three to 0.9V, can't remember.

No issues on my 5900X but that could just be an indication that it doesn't have cancer like my 3700X and can actually handle 3600 like a normal frickin CPU.


----------



## jesdals (Feb 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Looks like another dreaded Bus/Interconnect. Always pisses me off that you can't reliably lure the Bus/Interconnects out of the woodwork with any kind of stress test, they just show up whenever they please.
> 
> Can you try cutting down either your VDDG IOD or VDDG CCD? I can't remember which one I reduced to 0.9V but with VDDP and one of those VDDGs at 0.9V I went the last few weeks without a single WHEA on my cancerous 3700X. I'm leaning towards 1.05V IOD and 0.9V CCD @ 1.1V VSOC, but I can't remember, it may well have been the other way around between the 2 VDDGs. Or actually I might have set all three to 0.9V, can't remember.
> 
> No issues on my 5900X but that could just be an indication that it doesn't have cancer like my 3700X and can actually handle 3600 like a normal frickin CPU.


I actually run them at 0.950 and vsoc at 1050 - it does seems that the 5xxx like to run lower than 3xxx serie, at least compared with my 3800x and 5950x


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 22, 2021)

Chickenclocking the IF, 1933






Hasn't spat any errors so far (30mins).. fingers crossed

edit welp jinxed it, it is now


----------



## jesdals (Feb 22, 2021)

1933Mhz is not stable on mine - gave a lot of WHEAs and crashed my game in Division 2



Funny thing in Division 2 - there was a lot of strange artifacts in the graphics but not on a in game printscreen - never noticed that before, but the image beneath had a lot of god rays comeing from the sky 



But the print screen dosent show them - game crashed shortly after and the 20 WHEAS was from playing.

Going to stick to 1900MHz for now - but will try to get above stable later


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 27, 2021)

Gigabyte seems to have stalled out on AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.0 development at F33c betas.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 16, 2021)

F33e

Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.1
Improve L3 cache performance on Ryzen 5000 series processors
Improve USB 2.0 devices stability and compatibility


----------



## jesdals (Mar 18, 2021)

F33f released on website today - all core boost seems lower with same settings as F33c. Will do some Infinity testing later.



Seems stable and I have lowered my voltage on memory to 1.5 from 1.52. Boost is a bit lower on all cores though


----------



## abulkasam (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi,

Doing my first build for a while:
Just bought this motherboard. (X570 Aorus Master).  The rev 1.2 version is what came in the box.
I am trying to work out what would be the optimal speed of RAM to purchase for 5000 series Ryzen CPU (Ryzen 7).
On the Gigabyte website it states:

AMD Ryzen™ 5000 series processors:
Support for DDR4 5100(O.C.) / 5000(O.C.) / 4866(O.C.) / 4600(O.C.)/ 4400(O.C.) / 4300(O.C.) / 4266(O.C.) / 4133(O.C.) / 4000(O.C.) / 3866(O.C.) / 3800(O.C.) / 3733(O.C.) / 3600(O.C.) / 3466(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3300(O.C.) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory modules
Based on the above, what speed should I go with? 4000 or 3600 or 3200? or other?

I read on a couple of guides that for example, 4000 may be optimal when paired with 5000 series CPU.

Where it is only OC e.g. 4000, 3600, what does this exactly mean when compared to where it not OC e.g. 3200.  In terms of specific set up?  I am not yet familiar with the bios to know yet.
What would happen if I buy ram rated at 3600 or 4000 and i dont overclock for example?

Do you recommend any specific RAM or ram combination?  Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 23, 2021)

AMD's official support is 3200MHz. But you could run at least 3600MHz without much effort. Just Enable XMP profile. Assuming the sticks are fully compatible with the setup (board+CPU).
If its Corsair LPX, stick with Z line (i.e. CMKxxxxxxx*Z*3x00C16).

For not spending a fortune on RAM a 3600MHz CL16 kit (any brand) would be nice. Most probably it would be CL-16-18-18-18-36 or CL-16-19-19-19-38 for not beeing too expensive. Going for CL-16-16-16-16-36 would be much much more expensive.
Of course 5000 series can potentially run RAM up until 3800MHz or even 4000MHz(rarely). You can always try to run a 3600MHz kit to 3800+ like many do.

IMHO a 3600MHz CL16 is a balanced RAM speed. With nice bandwidth and decent latency. Anything above that has minimum performance gain for the price. Actual performance and not just AIDA64 scores.

Are you considering for 16 or 32GBs? If the latter then go for 2x16GB (dual rank sticks) than 4x8GB (single rank sticks).


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 24, 2021)

F33e (for Elite) was pulled from GB site, looks like new (beta) BIOS is coming soon.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 24, 2021)

abulkasam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Doing my first build for a while:
> Just bought this motherboard. (X570 Aorus Master).  The rev 1.2 version is what came in the box.
> ...


How much RAM are you planning on getting? 
As pointed out above, there are a few different ways of doing things.

Anything over 4000MHz isn't worth it, as you're going to end up running the ram at a 1:2 ratio with the IF, which means much higher memory latency.
I've been running four sticks of 3600MHz Patriot Viper Steel for over a year now at 3800MHz with tightened timings. Their modules at 4000MHz+ should all be Samsung B-die, whereas their "slower" modules uses Hynix CJR. 
If you're going with two 16GB modules, it seems that the latest chips from Micron are recommended, but I have no personal experience with them.

4000MHz is hardly optimal, that is as high as you're going to get and not all CPUs will be able to do it. The 5000-series should be capable of 3800MHz though, whereas not all 3000-series chips could do it.

Maybe have a look what's available to you locally and then let us know what fits your budget from that?


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 25, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> F33e (for Elite) was pulled from GB site, looks like new (beta) BIOS is coming soon.



Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.1 PatchA
Fix L3 cache performance on Ryzen 5000 series processors
Fix USB 2.0 devices stability and compatibility


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 28, 2021)

Well can i definitely say that my one usb issue with crackling headphone audio via the usb Scarlett is now fixed after applying 33h. (was forced into using onboard realtek since upgrading from 3900x to 5900x)
Tho I did run into a weird issue where my bios would always fail posting with my profile after tweaking some very specific sys1 fan curve  and saving that into my regular profile, went and edited them again to something different and.. it works again  with my undervolt curve+1900IF/3800CL16 settings


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 28, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Well can i definitely say that my one usb issue with crackling headphone audio via the usb Scarlett is now fixed after applying 33h. (was forced into using onboard realtek since upgrading from 3900x to 5900x)
> Tho I did run into a weird issue where my bios would always fail posting with my profile after tweaking some very specific sys1 fan curve  and saving that into my regular profile, went and edited them again to something different and.. it works again  with my undervolt curve+1900IF/3800CL16 settings



I'll have to give the beta BIOS a try on my Asus then. I can't use the Focusrite drivers for my Scarlett because it pops and crackles like it's possessed. I've been resorting to using the Windows drivers and though they are much better they still give a little pop once in a blue moon, especially when UAC prompts pop up. Interestingly enough there was no change in behaviour for me upgrading from the 3700X to 5900X on the same board.

Or maybe I'll wait for the stable 1202 BIOS, I don't think they're making a release bios for 1201 for either of my boards


----------



## abulkasam (Mar 29, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> AMD's official support is 3200MHz. But you could run at least 3600MHz without much effort. Just Enable XMP profile. Assuming the sticks are fully compatible with the setup (board+CPU).
> If its Corsair LPX, stick with Z line (i.e. CMKxxxxxxx*Z*3x00C16).
> 
> For not spending a fortune on RAM a 3600MHz CL16 kit (any brand) would be nice. Most probably it would be CL-16-18-18-18-36 or CL-16-19-19-19-38 for not beeing too expensive. Going for CL-16-16-16-16-36 would be much much more expensive.
> ...


Thanks for the input.  I went on Corsair compatibility guide.

They have this one as an example: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ.../Vengeance-PRO-RGB-Black/p/CMW32GX4M2D3600C18 
Which has a D and not Z.

I went online here  in UK and found Currys sell the Z line:








						CORSAIR Vengeance Pro RGB DDR4 3600 MHz PC RAM - 16 GB x 2
					

CMW32GX4M2Z3600C18; DIMM; 3600 MHz frequency; Voltage: 1.35 V; CL 18; 18-22-22-42; VR Ready




					www.currys.co.uk
				




CMW32GX4M2Z3600C18

My only concern here is about compatibilty - if I read the Gigabyte site - the 3600 line is not on there.
But corsair only lists the D as compatible - so unclear if I can go with Z - in some places, Z is suggested as simply AMD specific - so it suggests to me that it would be compatible?

Any thoughts, on the Currys website version being compatible?


----------



## jesdals (Mar 29, 2021)

F33h bios




Been testing seems stable, and will do some Infinity settings testing in the upcomming days

Edit:
Can see theres already a F33i version out


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 30, 2021)

abulkasam said:


> Thanks for the input.  I went on Corsair compatibility guide.
> 
> They have this one as an example: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ.../Vengeance-PRO-RGB-Black/p/CMW32GX4M2D3600C18
> Which has a D and not Z.
> ...


I have those running at 3800 on the default timings on a GB X570 Auros Pro


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 30, 2021)

jesdals said:


> F33h bios
> View attachment 194388
> Been testing seems stable, and will do some Infinity settings testing in the upcomming days
> 
> ...



"Fix memory multiplier"
I'm not having any such issue on h tho.. so..


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 30, 2021)

Meanwhile on Elite: F33g

I'm waiting for stable release with BAR support on 3x00 series. Don't want to mess around with updates until then.


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 30, 2021)

There was 3090 resizebar bench "leak" yesterday actually on videocardz, so maybe nvidia's resize bios update is coming soon


----------



## jesdals (Apr 4, 2021)

WHEA issues on F33i enableing PCIe 4.0 16x mode in bios.

It seems that I get WHEAs and a single incident of blue screen if I enable PCIe 4.0 instead of the auto settings. Haveing all PCIe nvme drives and a 6900VT it seems like and odd issue. Whitout this setting the bios seems stable


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 4, 2021)

abulkasam said:


> Thanks for the input.  I went on Corsair compatibility guide.
> 
> They have this one as an example: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ.../Vengeance-PRO-RGB-Black/p/CMW32GX4M2D3600C18
> Which has a D and not Z.
> ...


The main issue with Corsair was LPX modules, these should be fine, as they are much more recent modules and were released after Zen 2 was launched.
Some older Corsair modules are also having issues. I have a friend that got some older 3200MHz Samsung B-die modules, but they can't run at the rated timings for some weird reason and his tRFC can't go below 500 or his system won't boot.


----------



## jesdals (Apr 29, 2021)

New F33j bios - 

Checksum : D303
Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.2
Fix USB 2.0 devices stability and compatibility
will do some testing for stability


----------



## jesdals (May 1, 2021)

I am haveing a lot of restart from idle, so it does not seem like F33j is stable


----------



## Chomiq (May 2, 2021)

Which AGESA is suppose to have resizable BAR support?


----------



## Zach_01 (May 2, 2021)

I dont think its AGESA related.
My X570 AorusPro (rev1.0) has introduced Resizable BAR with F32 (AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 patch D).
Same as the Master and the Elite.








						X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				











						X570 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Other vendors has introduced it with different (newer) AGESA BIOS version.


----------



## Dodge Gee (May 7, 2021)

I have updated X570 Auorus Master from F33i to F33j, and my NVME driver cannot be detected in Disk Manager. 
It is identified in Bios. When using modified or optimised defaults NVME drive wont work in windows???

Rolling back to F33i for now.

Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## jesdals (May 7, 2021)

Did you activate SAM / Resizable BAR - if so look in this thread for solution on getting your drives running afterwards


----------



## Horrocko (May 8, 2021)

Dodge Gee said:


> I have updated X570 Auorus Master from F33i to F33j, and my NVME driver cannot be detected in Disk Manager.
> It is identified in Bios. When using modified or optimised defaults NVME drive wont work in windows???
> 
> Rolling back to F33i for now.
> ...


Is this after installing the Win10 update named "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - SCSIAdapter - 9.3.0.221"? That one has been wreaking havoc on our Gigabyte boards, causing problems with NVME drives. We are running an older BIOS, so it was exclusively down to the Win update for us. From what I can tell, the update has been taken out of circulation at this stage, but any systems that grabbed it while it was up would still be affected.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 8, 2021)

Horrocko said:


> Is this after installing the Win10 update named "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - SCSIAdapter - 9.3.0.221"? That one has been wreaking havoc on our Gigabyte boards, causing problems with NVME drives. We are running an older BIOS, so it was exclusively down to the Win update for us. From what I can tell, the update has been taken out of circulation at this stage, but any systems that grabbed it while it was up would still be affected.


It’s still around…hit my Pro yesterday, I fought against it for a few hours…Win Update Hide Updates tool can’t seem to remove it from the list either…


----------



## Dodge Gee (May 10, 2021)

Horrocko said:


> Is this after installing the Win10 update named "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - SCSIAdapter - 9.3.0.221"? That one has been wreaking havoc on our Gigabyte boards, causing problems with NVME drives. We are running an older BIOS, so it was exclusively down to the Win update for us. From what I can tell, the update has been taken out of circulation at this stage, but any systems that grabbed it while it was up would still be affected.


I do believe it is a Windows update issue. I rolled from F33j to F33i to F32 and although NVMEs are found in Bios, there no way to detect them in Windows. Will try roll back a few Bios versions for my X570 Master to hope to fix.


----------



## jesdals (May 10, 2021)

If you have activated SAM please look here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aorus-x570-master.257392/page-16#post-4416475


----------



## Dodge Gee (May 10, 2021)

This my current setup:
X570 Aorus Master - F33j
5900X
32gb G-Skill 3600C16
6900XT
480gb Sata SSD - Boot Drive
1Tb NVME
1Tb NVME
2TB Sata SSD
4Tb Sata Mechanical

F33j - I tried enabling/disabling BAR support - NVME drives detected in BIOS, No NVME drives

I tried rolling back to F32 and the same result. So I do think this a windows issue? Windows (SATA SSD) boot drive works, just cannot detect any NVME's??

What do you guys think will fix this?

EDIT:
Thanks to @P4-630 for linking me to this link.

I deleted the "AMD Raid Bottom-Device" from device manager and instantly got my NVME drives back!!
Appreciated!!!


----------



## Calmmo (May 10, 2021)

Never had any issues, win installations always use CSM disabled / GPT partitions. Rebar/no rebar all good, if conversions don't work then just take the plunge and reinstall your OS.


----------



## Sadicus (May 28, 2021)

Dodge Gee said:


> This my current setup:
> X570 Aorus Master - F33j
> 5900X
> 32gb G-Skill 3600C16
> ...


hi!
you have the XMP for memory on?
i have x570 Aorus master rev 1.2
5800x
Gskill 32gb 1600c16 
aorus 1080
1tb NVME XPG

And when active XMP 2.0 the motherboard restar and change to default.. i try everithing but  nothing


----------



## Sadicus (Jun 1, 2021)

I have all solved.
Bios F32 and all problem fix now with undervolting and 3600 cl16 on
Thanks


----------



## jesdals (Jun 3, 2021)

New chipset drivers from AMD and it seems like theres a upcomming bios update on the way


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 3, 2021)

jesdals said:


> New chipset drivers from AMD and it seems like theres a upcomming bios update on the way


F33 is available now.  AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.2


----------



## jesdals (Jun 4, 2021)

More or less same boost behavior as F33j will do some stability testing


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 4, 2021)

F33 is out for Elite too, will give it a week to test drive by others and then I'll probably update.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 5, 2021)

USB issues - haveing issues during the last week (with both F33j and F33 bios). Getting lag with all the red USB ports and all the black 2.0 ports. Have been without until now but during the last week I have had several experiences of mouse hanging during gameing - newer a plesent experience :-(


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 13, 2021)

F34 for ELITE, released 3 days ago.

Checksum: 4B7E
Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.2

Nothing new listed for Master since F33.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 15, 2021)

jesdals said:


> More or less same boost behavior as F33j will do some stability testing


You still having USB issues?  I haven't noticed any issue with mine, although F33 gives me 250 Mhz less peak boost than F32 on the same curve undervolt settings.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 16, 2021)

Well I did some changes in bios without effect - but changed my G9x for my spare and it seems to make the difference - have ordered som new mice and will test if the settings does have an effect (e.g. turning of c-states and som settings in the USB menu)


----------



## Sadicus (Jun 16, 2021)

I have now issue with the ethernet. At start up doesn't detect the cable. I need to put off and put in for fix it....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 16, 2021)

Looks like F33 brought with it a nice new addition on the Tweaker screen.
No need to go and dig around in the AMD settings any more.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 19, 2021)

Just uploading this for reference before some bios testing


----------



## Guwapo77 (Jun 23, 2021)

I wish I knew of this page well before F33 came out, thankfully everything is working as intended now.  I won't change a thing unless there is a future BIOS that grants me at least 10% performance boost.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 15, 2021)

New F34 - seems like its just support for Ryzen 5000g cpus


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jul 16, 2021)

Is that all AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.3 B changes?


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 20, 2021)

jesdals said:


> New F34 - seems like its just support for Ryzen 5000g cpus


F35 on Elite too, same changes.

Edit.
Looks like some folks are reporting that the usb issues they had are gone.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/ojy67e


----------



## jesdals (Jul 20, 2021)

Usually I create a lot of screendumbs wit F12 before upgradeing bios and then send them to my self on a mail - great pain  but nice to have them when punching in Memory settings - just realized today that I just could make a Bios Version folder in my One drive and copy the directly as the BMP files they come as to my one drive makeing it much easier 

Oh well 

But will test F34 for stability with my F33 settings first and then - try raising my Infinity settings from 1900MHz again

Boost behavior during danish summer seems to be the same:


----------



## jesdals (Aug 13, 2021)

F34 test and stability status - its stable



Been testing settings and going to show my settings below



Still not able to go above 1900MHz Infinity settings witout WHEA´s - been trying BLCK adjust that gives a bit better boost



Not much speciel in the CPU menu - AMD Cool and quiet = on seems to give better PBO performance



Have enabled Powerdown but should not be a problem to dissable





I am using 2 kits of these Patriot memory



Been trying different settings - do recommend changes if any



These settings is stable at 1933/1967MHz as well - but no with 1:1



Under CPU/VRM settings is most basic



Not found much change altering these settings




Under Platform powers 


Nothing fancy



Under IO ports Im setting the Above 4G decoding and Re-Size Bar support to match my 6900XT



Under micellaneous settings gen 4 Pcie - but might as well run auto



I am not using the AMD CBS menu options



Settings to Infinity, Mem and PBO by the AMD overclocking menu



Currently running these settings on my cores

All core settings is a good starting point - but do see this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-curve-optimizer-any-guides-experience.275640/

 











1900MHz is my max Infinity stable



Mem at 1900MHz
I am using smart fan to control all my fans



A nice average boost


----------



## jesdals (Aug 21, 2021)

Changed the Curve settings. Negative 30 is apparently the lowest value that can be applied - any thing under negative 24 on core 0 (the first) seems to make the system potiential unstable durring idle periods



PBO settings is still the same









Not much change in CPU-z score





5225MHz is almost as good as my winther test


----------



## Horrocko (Aug 21, 2021)

Unfortunately, while my system is still perfectly stable overall, none of the recent BIOS/Chipset updates have helped with my USB issues (black USB2 ports being unresponsive). The behavior has changed slightly: if I now plug my mouse into into one of the USB2 ports, the device is recognized by Windows, but the cursor won't move until I plug the mouse back into one of the USB3 ports. Previously (on F31/32), it would sometimes work fully and sometimes not at all, now it's a consistent (but useless) in-between. This applies to all input devices (keyboard, mouse, switches) that I tried on USB2. Bizarrely, storage devices such as thumb drives DO work, though.

I was wondering if any of you guys could point me to a potential alternative solution; otherwise I will have to start looking into PCIe USB adapters to get my ports back, which would be a shame as I bought this board because of the built-in connectivity options.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2021)

Horrocko said:


> Unfortunately, while my system is still perfectly stable overall, none of the recent BIOS/Chipset updates have helped with my USB issues (black USB2 ports being unresponsive). The behavior has changed slightly: if I now plug my mouse into into one of the USB2 ports, the device is recognized by Windows, but the cursor won't move until I plug the mouse back into one of the USB3 ports. Previously (on F31/32), it would sometimes work fully and sometimes not at all, now it's a consistent (but useless) in-between. This applies to all input devices (keyboard, mouse, switches) that I tried on USB2. Bizarrely, storage devices such as thumb drives DO work, though.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys could point me to a potential alternative solution; otherwise I will have to start looking into PCIe USB adapters to get my ports back, which would be a shame as I bought this board because of the built-in connectivity options.



Im not quite sure what you could do. The USB issues still seem to be a mystery, even for AMD engineers at this point.

Though I have a theory. Go into your device manager and under System devices see if you can find something like 'PCI bus' and if you do open it and check the driver version.; If its 20.50.0.0, try and see if you can roll it back to use the Microsoft driver instead. If you are able too, itll change to 'PCI Express Root Complex' This seems to be a driver only pushed through Windows update for Gigabyte boards and I have a feeling there is something wrong with it and is related to USB issues as theres talk now that USB issues are related to amount of PCIe stuff you are using, etc.

Window's installed it on my system, and it caused a d3 q-code, which is basically a driver software conflict I think. Once I removed it, the q-code cleaned up.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 22, 2021)

Horrocko said:


> Unfortunately, while my system is still perfectly stable overall, none of the recent BIOS/Chipset updates have helped with my USB issues (black USB2 ports being unresponsive). The behavior has changed slightly: if I now plug my mouse into into one of the USB2 ports, the device is recognized by Windows, but the cursor won't move until I plug the mouse back into one of the USB3 ports. Previously (on F31/32), it would sometimes work fully and sometimes not at all, now it's a consistent (but useless) in-between. This applies to all input devices (keyboard, mouse, switches) that I tried on USB2. Bizarrely, storage devices such as thumb drives DO work, though.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys could point me to a potential alternative solution; otherwise I will have to start looking into PCIe USB adapters to get my ports back, which would be a shame as I bought this board because of the built-in connectivity options.


You can try to disbale the C-state setting under CPU settings in the tweaker menu



I am using these USB settings


----------



## Horrocko (Aug 22, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im not quite sure what you could do. The USB issues still seem to be a mystery, even for AMD engineers at this point.
> 
> Though I have a theory. Go into your device manager and under System devices see if you can find something like 'PCI bus' and if you do open it and check the driver version.; If its 20.50.0.0, try and see if you can roll it back to use the Microsoft driver instead. If you are able too, itll change to 'PCI Express Root Complex' This seems to be a driver only pushed through Windows update for Gigabyte boards and I have a feeling there is something wrong with it and is related to USB issues as theres talk now that USB issues are related to amount of PCIe stuff you are using, etc.
> 
> Window's installed it on my system, and it caused a d3 q-code, which is basically a driver software conflict I think. Once I removed it, the q-code cleaned up.


You might be on to something here... as soon as I removed the AMD driver and only left in the base Windows PCI driver, my USB switch immediately started working.

However... on the next restart, my system bluescreened itself to hell and back (I think the error code was Boot Device Not Accessible; I am running an NVME drive as primary boot device). Crashed so hard, even the BIOS automatically reverted to the backup version. It wasn't a big problem in the end; I always expect these kinds of things when messing with drivers and have a secondary clean system drive installed for situations like this. But I had apparently made something inside that box extremely unhappy.

After running a Windows repair on the primary drive to get it back to work, the USB switch is still working now, which is ... surprising. The repair installed the same Pci Bus/20.50.0.0 driver but it doesn't seem to mess with USB devices, for now at least. I'll keep monitoring the situation and update here whether the fix turns out to be permanent (or not).

@jesdals Thanks for your input as well, much appreciated; I had tried those settings based on AMD Support info before but they did not make a difference. Will try them again, though, in case the current fix doesn't hold up over time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2021)

Horrocko said:


> You might be on to something here... as soon as I removed the AMD driver and only left in the base Windows PCI driver, my USB switch immediately started working.
> 
> However... on the next restart, my system bluescreened itself to hell and back (I think the error code was Boot Device Not Accessible; I am running an NVME drive as primary boot device). Crashed so hard, even the BIOS automatically reverted to the backup version. It wasn't a big problem in the end; I always expect these kinds of things when messing with drivers and have a secondary clean system drive installed for situations like this. But I had apparently made something inside that box extremely unhappy.
> 
> ...


I didn't have that issue, so that's interesting feedback on your side.

I have a Gen4 nvme as my primary drive too.

EDIT: It might be something worth reporting to Gigabyte/AMD. Not sure if this driver effects other vendors. But Microsoft also needs to pull it from Windows update. Since it seems to install even if you disable the ability for windows to install drivers on its own.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 10, 2021)

New F35b bios out - will test next week - but say it has better memory compability


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 15, 2021)

jesdals said:


> New F35b bios out - will test next week - but say it has better memory compability


Same for Elite except it's F36c.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 5, 2021)

New F35d bios, 

Checksum : C44A
Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
Windows 11 support
Will test next week


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 10, 2021)

jesdals said:


> New F35d bios,
> 
> Checksum : C44A
> Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
> ...


F36d for Eliete

Checksum: FEA1
Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
Change default status of AMD PSP fTPM to Enabled for addressing basic Windows 11 requirements (https://support.microsoft.com/windows/1fd5a332-360d-4f46-a1e7-ae6b0c90645c)


----------



## jesdals (Oct 20, 2021)

While still testing F35d a new F35e just came out.

Checksum : FCEE
Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
Change default status of AMD PSP fTPM to Enabled for addressing basic Windows 11 requirements (https://support.microsoft.com/windows/1fd5a332-360d-4f46-a1e7-ae6b0c90645c)


----------



## jesdals (Oct 21, 2021)

Been tinkering with F35e - that seems identical with F35d - haveing some minor issues going from games to desktop - that can prompt wheas - settings as previously above - though curve settings at negative 15 set individual on all cores - if whea error can be solved I will give tuning the a go as well.



F35d / F35e give access to windows 11 update - but I am going to wait 



With curve settings at negative 15 the boost is a bit lower than earlier bios versions with lower curve settings.

New AMD chipset driver out.

Fun fact enabling AMD cool and quit under the advanced CPU menu gives almost 30 point in the CPU-z benchmark


----------



## jesdals (Oct 30, 2021)

F35e seems stable i windows 10 - might change to 11 in december - waiting for some winter OC weather so it can come along side som Curve result on both platform during cold testing like last year


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 6, 2021)

Still only showing F35e as the latest, but the description has been updated to add:
• Major vulnerabilities updates, customers are strongly encouraged to update to this release at the earliest.
Credits to "Assaf Carlsbad and Itai Liba from SentinelOne"
• Introduce capsule BIOS support starting this version.

If they want to push adoption of this security fix, they should finish testing and release a non-beta version "at the earliest".


----------



## Guwapo77 (Dec 15, 2021)

Divide Overflow said:


> Still only showing F35e as the latest, but the description has been updated to add:
> • Major vulnerabilities updates, customers are strongly encouraged to update to this release at the earliest.
> Credits to "Assaf Carlsbad and Itai Liba from SentinelOne"
> • Introduce capsule BIOS support starting this version.
> ...


Exactly!  My next mobo, I'll be going back to Asus, I thought I learned my lesson 20 years ago using other than Asus mobos.  I'm tired of these slow updates and stuck in beta for months at a time.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 15, 2021)

Guwapo77 said:


> Exactly!  My next mobo, I'll be going back to Asus, I thought I learned my lesson 20 years ago using other than Asus mobos.  I'm tired of these slow updates and stuck in beta for months at a time.


Still better than pulling an MSI that releases bioses with beta AGESA and then has to unf... themselves if anything goes wrong.


----------



## jesdals (Feb 9, 2022)

F35 bios gone finale - looking forward to new bios soon


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 10, 2022)

jesdals said:


> F35 bios gone finale - looking forward to new bios soon


Seeing how supposedly you can't downgrade from this BIOS I'll stick to previous stable one until I see reports from users saying that they actually improved something in AGESA 1.2.0.5.


----------



## Dodge Gee (Feb 10, 2022)

Is this the same with all vendors? Ie: Gigabyte vs MSI vs Asus etc? As I see people mentioning experience with other brands.
Mention MB & CPU when posting please.
I have 5900X on X570 Aorus Master v1.1. Just updated from F35e to F35, and in the Tweaker tab, under Curve Optimizer, the "Max Cpu Boost Clock Overide" where you could choose like 200MHz, has been removed from F35.
On F35e my CPU was boosting between 5.100-5.150 with PBO -25 +200, room temp dependant.
What I am roughly seeing now just off the bat is a drop of about 100MHz (5.000-5.025) using the same settings and temps looking the same.
Proper benching would need to be done.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 10, 2022)

Dodge Gee said:


> Is this the same with all vendors? Ie: Gigabyte vs MSI vs Asus etc?
> Mention MB & CPU when posting please.


Hint: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 11, 2022)

That's an AMD request for the boost override to be removed. Basically don't update to this bios if you intend to use PBO as it's now gimped per amd's request.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 11, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> That's an AMD request for the boost override to be removed. Basically don't update to this bios if you intend to use PBO as it's now gimped per amd's request.


Increased RMA rate on CPUs due to user f'ups?


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 11, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Seeing how supposedly you can't downgrade from this BIOS I'll stick to previous stable one until I see reports from users saying that they actually improved something in AGESA 1.2.0.5.


You can! I was literally terrified I couldn't. Okay I only have the Pro but F35 has no Max Boost Override which is how I OC so I wanted to go back to F35d which does, no problem I am back on F35d which also had the same warning.


Chomiq said:


> Increased RMA rate on CPUs due to user f'ups?


Can't really F'up a 200Mhz Override Now this BIOS I miss terribly....
.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 11, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> You can! I was literally terrified I couldn't. Okay I only have the Pro but F35 has no Max Boost Override which is how I OC so I wanted to go back to F35d which does, no problem I am back on F35d which also had the same warning.
> 
> Can't really F'up a 200Mhz Override Now this BIOS I miss terribly....
> .View attachment 236194


Good to hear.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 11, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Good to hear.


I was certainly happy!


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 11, 2022)

I flashed to F35 and wished I hadn't.  My boost clocks don't go above 4950 now.
Can't find a copy of a previous version.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 11, 2022)

Divide Overflow said:


> I flashed to F35 and wished I hadn't.  My boost clocks don't go above 4950 now.
> Can't find a copy of a previous version.


Let me assist you my good man 








						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS -  		 		TweakTown Forums
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




					www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 11, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Let me assist you my good man


Many thanks! 
I'm back on F35e and boosting to 5100 again.


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 11, 2022)

Divide Overflow said:


> Many thanks!


F35e


----------



## jesdals (Feb 12, 2022)

I personally have a internal USB drive with my bios settings and previous bios files - havent experience with problems flashing backwards before


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 12, 2022)

jesdals said:


> I personally have a internal USB drive with my bios settings and previous bios files - havent experience with problems flashing backwards before


Yeah I have a USB with basically all the BIOS since I got my board I’ve ran every Beta available too.


----------



## jesdals (Feb 22, 2022)

New F36b bios 


Checksum : 08AE
Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B
Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 22, 2022)

jesdals said:


> New F36b bios
> 
> 
> Checksum : 08AE
> ...


Aorus Elite:
F37a

Checksum : E11C
Update AMD AGESA 1.2.0.6 B
Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer


----------



## jesdals (Feb 22, 2022)

Using my F35e settings seems to give between 150-200MHz less single / all core boost - will do some stability testing

Setting a more aggressive negative setting at -20 instead of -15 did give a better boost single core at the best core - but overall still 150-200MHz less than with 35e. Still running windows 10 so not able so summit any windows 11 results

Interresting negative boost setting under PBO


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 22, 2022)

New Beta BIOS out PBO override is back


----------



## jesdals (Mar 16, 2022)

New AMD Chipset driver - seems to down step all core boost clocks - done testing for 2 days and it seems that PBO boost is down with 100-150MHz compared with earlier versions

Article Number
RN-RYZEN-CHIPSET-4-03-03-431
Release Highlights​
 Fixed PSP driver downgrade issues
Fixed some text on Russian OS language pack
Known Issues​
Sometimes custom install fails to upgrade to latest drivers.
Text alignment issues may be seen on Russian language.
Manual system restart required on Non-English OS after the installation is complete.
Windows® Installer pop-up message may appear during the installation.
Uninstall summary log may incorrectly show uninstall status as fail on non-English OS.
May observe a pop-up message "AMD Chipset Software is not responding" when the installer is launched and UI screen is clicked.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 16, 2022)

jesdals said:


> New AMD Chipset driver - seems to down step all core boost clocks - done testing for 2 days and it seems that PBO boost is down with 100-150MHz compared with earlier versions
> 
> Article Number
> RN-RYZEN-CHIPSET-4-03-03-431
> ...


Maybe they're trying to bypass the BIOS setting for boost overdrive?


----------



## jesdals (Mar 16, 2022)

Setting negative core settings down from -20 to -25 did show a minor increase on boot on some cores - but only some and max 25MHz more. Will do some more testing

It seems that my EDC was to high - setting it to 140 gave better result thanks Ferrum Master@

Will test 245/125/140 for stability with current F36b bios


----------



## jesdals (Apr 1, 2022)

New F37 bios


Checksum : APRIL1EDITION
Update AMD April Foolsday edition V1 1.4.22 A for upcoming new CPU support
Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Buldozer


----------



## jesdals (Apr 7, 2022)

New F36c Bios - no Aprils foolsday joke 


Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B for upcoming new CPU support
Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer
Im going to test it after easter


----------



## jesdals (Apr 13, 2022)

F36c has been changed on Gigabytes website - the date is now 1. of marts 2022 - the rest info is the same - Havent tried the version I downloaded yet so perhaps dont grab it yet.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2022)

jesdals said:


> F36c has been changed on Gigabytes website - the date is now 1. of marts 2022 - the rest info is the same - Havent tried the version I downloaded yet so perhaps dont grab it yet.


Aorus Elite has F37a

Checksum : E11C
Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B *for Ryzen 7 5800X3D support*
Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer
It's from 16th of Feb. Maybe they were suppose to change the name for Master but forgot to.

Previously it was listed as:


> Checksum : E11C
> Update AMD AGESA 1.2.0.6 B
> Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer


----------



## Chomiq (May 14, 2022)

Master:
F36e 
10.91 MB
2022/05/12 

Checksum : E851
Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7

Elite:
F37c 10.82 MB
2022/05/12                              

Checksum : 756D
Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7


----------



## jesdals (May 22, 2022)

F36e seems stable no performance changes over F36c


----------



## jesdals (Jun 1, 2022)

Windows 11 or Windows10?

What is the current status for Master users? I am currently using windows 10 - how about you?


----------



## Guwapo77 (Jun 2, 2022)

jesdals said:


> Windows 11 or Windows10?
> 
> What is the current status for Master users? I am currently using windows 10 - how about you?


I'm rolling with Windows 11.  The only problem I have is a driver issue with my printer.  Sometimes it won't print the task without restarting and I then print as much as I want until I turn off the printer again.  Its weird.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 2, 2022)

Is it a USB problem? Do you see any of the former USB bugs in windows 11 - e.g. strange mouse lag?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 2, 2022)

Windows 10 still, might update after the next big update to 11.


----------



## Guwapo77 (Jun 3, 2022)

jesdals said:


> Is it a USB problem? Do you see any of the former USB bugs in windows 11 - e.g. strange mouse lag?


When I first did this build, I had terrible USB issues.  I haven't updated the BIOS since F33.  I'll be super pissed if I have to deal with the random mouse or keyboard not working again.  For now, everything works as intended except the printer from time to time and that requires a computer restart.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 3, 2022)

Guwapo77 said:


> When I first did this build, I had terrible USB issues.  I haven't updated the BIOS since F33.  I'll be super pissed if I have to deal with the random mouse or keyboard not working again.  For now, everything works as intended except the printer from time to time and that requires a computer restart.


Part of that was the shitty Genesys Logic USB 2.0 hub. Not had an issues for a long time like that.


----------



## jesdals (Jun 18, 2022)

Just fiddling around with some memory timings  - watching the latest Buildzoid rampling 












Seems stable - tried to lower my tWRRD from 3 to 1 - that did not end well


----------



## jesdals (Jul 6, 2022)

Hmm had some bugs after a graphics driver update - finally seems to have fixed it by setting my tWR to 12 instead of 10 - memory OC is a tricky thing


----------



## jesdals (Aug 16, 2022)

New bios F36f 

Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7



Its a bit hot here in Denmark - but is doing some testing


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 17, 2022)

jesdals said:


> New bios F36f
> 
> Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7
> View attachment 258275
> ...


For Elite:


----------



## Zach_01 (Aug 17, 2022)

For Aorus Pro they removed F36c (V2 1.2.0.7) and replaced it with F36d (V2 1.2.0.7)
Different Checksum.
I may try it and see if SMU is also different


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 31, 2022)

So, just updated my bios .. been a bit for me ..been ok.     Anyhow.  I noticed .. their is no readout of Specs when posting.

I turned off Fastboot and display logo.  but still nothing.

Cant seem to find A post delay timer ... anyone know where this is ?


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 1, 2022)

neko77025 said:


> So, just updated my bios .. been a bit for me ..been ok.     Anyhow.  I noticed .. their is no readout of Specs when posting.
> 
> I turned off Fastboot and display logo.  but still nothing.
> 
> Cant seem to find A post delay timer ... anyone know where this is ?


You have the "Full display logo" disabled?


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 1, 2022)

Zach_01 said:


> You have the "Full display logo" disabled?


yes


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 1, 2022)

neko77025 said:


> yes



From the beginning (Aug 2019), my Aorus Pro never showed the PC specs during post.
And this is with fast boot disabled.

Is what you're seeing something like this:



http://imgur.com/a/kq3MEih


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 1, 2022)

Zach_01 said:


> From the beginning (Aug 2019), my Aorus Pro never showed the PC specs during post.
> And this is with fast boot disabled.
> 
> Is what you're seeing something like this:
> ...


yes,  that ... Have not updated my bios in a long time ... having some issues .. did everything other then update bios .. just did .. and now no read out .  Feels very odd not to see specs at start up.

(reason the readout would be helpful,  So .. Noticed my ram did not have XMP on  (was in windows) .. was sure I had it on.  Went to bios  XMP is on and was set to 3600 .. bios show that ..  went back to window .. 2133 .. siwtched  slots  3600 bios / windows ... switch back slots ... 3600 bios / 2133 window ...  


Would of been helpful to see the readout of the ram as it was posting.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 1, 2022)

neko77025 said:


> yes,  that ... Have not updated my bios in a long time ... having some issues .. did everything other then update bios .. just did .. and now no read out .  Feels very odd not to see specs at start up.
> 
> (reason the readout would be helpful,  So .. Noticed my ram did not have XMP on  (was in windows) .. was sure I had it on.  Went to bios  XMP is on and was set to 3600 .. bios show that ..  went back to window .. 2133 .. siwtched  slots  3600 bios / windows ... switch back slots ... 3600 bios / 2133 window ...
> 
> ...


Well, your previous BIOS was too old (F5) from September 2019. No wonder you were having issues with RAM.
I got this AorusPro (with F4x BIOS) 45 days after release back in 2019 and I can't remember if specs were shown.
At first it was weird for me, coming from AM3+, but I got over it fast.
Can't really remember if it was from day 1 or later at some point...(BIOS version). Most likely around the same time as any Aorus AM4 board.

And yes you should check in Windows if everything runs as it should.
There are a lot of monitoring software for this but best are "HWiNFO64"(sensors mode) and a more RAM specific for Ryzen... the "ZenTimings"


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 1, 2022)

Zach_01 said:


> Well, your previous BIOS was too old (F5) from September 2019. No wonder you were having issues with RAM.
> I got this AorusPro (with F4x BIOS) 45 days after release back in 2019 and I can't remember if specs were shown.
> At first it was weird for me, coming from AM3+, but I got over it fast.
> Can't really remember if it was from day 1 or later at some point...(BIOS version). Most likely around the same time as any Aorus AM4 board.
> ...


naw it it was way newer then F5 ... I had taken out some of the ram to test another system a month back  or so .. when i put it back in .. it was not in right or their was some dust i think.   Everything has been working with out issue till then .. just did not assume it was that becuase it was reading 3600 ... that and it would be so rare for it to crash


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 1, 2022)

At your system specs it still says F5...
So I assumed that was your previous varsion


----------



## neko77025 (Sep 2, 2022)

Zach_01 said:


> At your system specs it still says F5...
> So I assumed that was your previous varsion


Yea ,thats super out of date .. only thing in their in use is the Motherboard (and added another set of ram)


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 2, 2022)

neko77025 said:


> Yea ,thats super out of date .. only thing in their in use is the Motherboard (and added another set of ram)


Update them and confusion can be avoided in future


----------



## jesdals (Dec 4, 2022)

Took the jump to windows 11 - but cant find any new audio drivers - is there any better source than Gigabyte?


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 4, 2022)

It's just realtek drivers with a gigabyte skin so any realtek driver you can find should work. (Even giga ones from their newer boards)


----------



## jesdals (Dec 5, 2022)

The X670E Aorus Master appears to have the same chip


----------



## Hg201 (Dec 31, 2022)

I have rev. 1.0 of the Aorus x570 Master, with a 5950x CPU.
Currently, I have firmware F35 installed.
I see firmware version F36 is now available.
It seems the difference is AGESA V2 1.2.0.7 (vs. my current V2 1.2.0.6 B).
Is there any advantage (for me) in upgrading?


----------



## jesdals (Jan 1, 2023)

Its stable on rev 1.1 but if theres no problems with your current setup - theres no need to update - found that windows 11 pro is more flexible with timings for memory and PBO so if your considering that, a new fresh windows install would problerly give more


----------

